# TTC after m/c before AF



## Girly922

Well I'm now starting to TTC again. It's been almost 2 weeks since my first m/c, first pregnancy and we're starting to look forward. As it was a natural m/c I was given the go ahead to start trying once the bleeding stopped. I have no idea when I'm likely to ovulate so we've been BDing our butts off in the hope we'll catch this egg :) 

Just wondered how many others are in the same position right now. And when do you hope to get your bfp by? 

:dust:


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi there, 

can you even ovulate before you have a period? I always thought you had to have a period first or you dont ovulate? I had a MMC last week and i was going to wait until AF returned to start trying again?


----------



## Girly922

I'm sorry for your loss.

Lots of women fall pregnant again after a m/c before AF, I don't know how many women ovulate before the first AF, but some do. Apparently all you need is for your hcg levels to return to 0 and your body can then ovulate. I figured we may as well try.


----------



## fashionqueen

Hi! Im new to this forum and Im hoping to start TTC in about a week as I had an ERPC a week ago and was told to wait 2 weeks.

I might not ovulate for a while but at least we can start to bd again for fun.

SloanPet - yes ovulation comes before AF. Your body can be a bit weird after a loss, but normally, you dont get AF unless you have ovulated. REally sorry to hear you had a mmc, so did I.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome. And I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Ive been told that now my hcg levels are back to normal I should ovulate fairly soon. As there's no way of temping reliably after a m/c we'll just BD lots this cycle until AF shows her ugly face. And if it doesn't happen this cycle, we're getting plenty of exercise in the process. :haha:


----------



## fashionqueen

That sounds like the right way to go!

I did a pg test 2 days ago and the line was there, but fainter than when I got pg, so Im hoping my levels are going down, however I dont think theyre anywhere near zero yet because Im still getting morning sickness like nausea if I dont eat for a couple of hours, which is driving me crazy to be honest.


----------



## ready4family

I want to TTC as soon as we can... I had a D&C one week ago. Still bleeding and spotting, but as soon as that's done, we'll probably NTNP until dr gives the go ahead and then will really TTC after that. This has made me want a LO even more! We deserve a family!


----------



## Girly922

ready4family said:


> We deserve a family!

This made me smile. We all deserve a family. And no one deserves to go through what we've been through. 

Fashionqueen, I lost all symptoms the days I lost my angel. I started bleeding on the Friday and my hcg was over 1100, passed LO on the Sunday (at 6w2d), on the Tuesday my levels were down to 287. Down to 85 by the Friday. I then got a -hpt early in the week. I feel quite lucky that my levels dropped so quickly, I understand for some women it can take weeks to drop.

FX'd yours won't take too long. Have you got to go in for a blood test soon? They wouldn't discharge me until my levels were below 25. 

It's weird, when I got that -hpt I felt happy. It felt like the start rather than the end. And then I sat there thinking how odd it was looking at a bfn and being glad. Just knowing that this means we could start again.


----------



## fashionqueen

Nope they said to me I dont need to see anyone again unless I had any severe bleeding, and I stopped bleeding 2 days again and getting normal CM back again, which is good! So its just the slight nausea thing.

I think because I had an ERPC and they said that there was nothing left, they dont need to check perhaps? I was allowed home on the same day. They just check you can do a wee and made sure you ate and drank something.


----------



## fashionqueen

Also - I wonder if perhaps because for me it was a missed miscarriage, it will take a while. I only found out that the baby had died at 8 weeks and 4 days, when I went for the 12 week scan. Id had no bleeding, was still being sick etc. I only had some tiny spotting 2 days later whilst I was waiting for the ERPC which was scheduled for 4 days after. And I think that could have been purely because my mind then knew, my body started to realise. But that was all I ever had.


----------



## Girly922

As far as I understand it does take longer with a mmc but I still thought they'd want to ensure your levels decrease as they should. Guess it differs a lot depending on where you are in the country. Good sign that CM is back to normal though!! Hopefully the nausea won't stay too long for you.


----------



## babybloo

Hi girls. So sorry for your losses, its such a hard thing to go through. I was wondering if I could join you girls? It's been 9 days since I started my m/c. I'm finally only spotting now and hoping that will stop soon. I just had blood taken yesterday to check my level. I guess the e.r. had to test me twice because the first test showed negative. My regular Dr. Thought that was weird since based on lmp I should have been 6 weeks 1 day. But my hope now is that I won't have to wait much longer for 0. My Dr. Said we could start ttc again as soon as I'm back to 0. It took 8 months and this was our first baby ever so hoping it will happen quicker this time. 

I'd love to have some ladies to chat with through this. I'm sure I'm not the only one scared and unsure... Yet strangely ready to start again so soon.

So sorry we all have to do this again :/


----------



## Girly922

Welcome babybloo. I'm sorry for your loss, I wish we were all meeting in better circumstances. But at least we're all starting to look forward now. Hopefully you're lucky that your levels have dropped incredibly quickly. I've found the fact that we can start ttc again somewhat comforting. 

We are trying for our first too. I cant wait to fall pregnant again but at the same time the thought absolutely terrifies me. I don't know how I'd get through it if this happened again. Positive thoughts. :) 

Good luck, and once you know your levels are at 0 you can start BDing like crazy. You are supposed to be more fertile after a m/c :thumbup:


----------



## fashionqueen

Hi baby bloo. It took me 8 months as well and I have irregular long cycles so I'm also scared about how long it will take.

I think I will do another pg test in maybe 5 days to see if the line is any fainter.


----------



## SusieC

fashionqueen said:


> Hi baby bloo. It took me 8 months as well and I have irregular long cycles so I'm also scared about how long it will take.
> 
> I think I will do another pg test in maybe 5 days to see if the line is any fainter.

Hi I also had a missed miscarriage and found out at 12 weeks that the baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks. It took 18 days for me to get a neg hpt, following an erpc. I don't think I ov before my af, but am hoping to this time as I was only 6 weeks and got a neg hpt before I'd even miscarried. 

Baby dust to us all :hugs:


----------



## babybloo

Thanks so much! I agree. I feel more accepting of the whole thing if I can try sooner. I'm definitely struggling as far as how I will feel about another pregnancy. I think I'm just really angry that the excitement has been taken away. Though that may change at some point. I hope you ladies won't have to wait to long and fashionqueen, I hope for less than 8 months for both of us!


----------



## xlittlenickyx

Hiya thought id pop on i had a missed miscarriage in nov and an erpc the next day i was 12 weeks but baby died 8wk 3days i stopped bleeding two weeks after erpc i had been taking tests till i got bfn i felt ovulation pains a few days after bleeding stopped and caught the egg got a bfp 12dpo on a digital and two bfp on frer the next day all bfn i started bleeding two weeks later it was a chemical now im back in the two week wait at 1 or 2 dpo and hoping to have a healthy baby fingers x'd i think it was probably best if i would have waited till i got my first period after erpc then i wouldnt of got so excited only for it to turn to tears the next day


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi can I join, I had mmc 11 days ago found out at my 12 week scan baby died at 8 and half weeks, I chose the medical management, and stopped bleeding today. It's only been 11days since we found out. Hoping to ttc again before AF. Really want my dd to have a brother or sister. It took 9 months to get pregnant with her and about 7/8 months this time around.


----------



## fashionqueen

Little Nicky that is so sad. Huge hugs. Thats what I dread happening, I cant go through this again.

Hi butterfly, I hope it happens quicker for you this time!

Hi SusieC, hope you get a bfp soon!


----------



## eva1978

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, ladies :( I had a m/c at 5.5 weeks almost 2 weeks ago, and dh and I are also sort of ttc again. I also read on several forums/websites that women are often quite fertile after a m/c once they start ovulating again (which can be within 2 weeks after the m/c, or take much longer).
I don't think my doctor would agree with our choice to already ttc, since I haven't had a post-bleeding follow-up yet (I go for that next week), but I feel good/ready, no more bleeding, so we figured 'why not'? 

This would have been baby#2, so the m/c made me appreciate my precious little ds even more <3 

Good luck and baby dust in the next cycle(s)! :)


----------



## xlittlenickyx

Hi fashionqueen *hugs* it might not happen to you i was getting so excited when i had the chem reading on forums about people who went on to have healthy babies after eprc before af and praying i was going to be thr same, the mmc would have been our first after years of talking about having a baby we finally stopped using protection and fell pregs straight away first cycle, i think with the chem my lining probs wasnt thick enough because of the surgery i should've waited but im just so impatient i hope i fall pregnant this cycle and my lil angel angel in heaven watches over his/her lil bro/sis fingers and toes crossed u have a healthy baby really soon x


----------



## fashionqueen

I hope so! 
If you started bleeding two weeks after your bfp, Im not sure Id call that a chemical though - I mean you would have been 4 weeks pregnant by then? I thought a 'chemical' was when you got a bfp at say 12 or 13dpo, but then 14dpo you get AF as it failed to implant? I would call that a miscarriage if you got to 4 weeks.

I know exactly what you mean - Im praying to be one of those people. 

I hate it being out of our control.

Anyway - Im so sorry it happened. Any loss at anytime is so sad.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome SusieC, Littlenicky, Butterfly and Eva :) 

Sorry for your losses. :hugs: And Littlenicky that's awful. How're you feeling now? Fashionqueen, I think it's still a chemical at 4 weeks. Just because it doesn't implant doesn't mean AF comes any sooner, just when you're supposed to get AF as far as I understand. 

Eva, there's no harm in DTD once the bleedings stopped. That's the way I thought of it between the time I stopped bleeding and got my results back that my hcg had reached 0.


----------



## xlittlenickyx

They call it a miscarriage when u are around 5 or 6 weeks when they can see a viable embryo with a hearbeat on the scan before that its a early miscarriage (chemical pregnancy)although this doesnt make it any less hearbreaking i think my body just doesnt like to bleed thats why it holds out so long. To me the minute that test says pregnant its a baby when will the medical profession learn to take in account our feelings and hopes and dreams yes technically its not a baby yet but in my head i see first day of school and birthday parties .... im doing ok was getting better after mmc till xmas came along and reminded what im missing as for the chem im trying to convince myself it was residue from the last mc even though all tests were negative a week before .... i just hate the fact that u have these people who shouldnt be allowed to have goldfish that go on to have babies and we are all here struggling when we have so much love to give good luck ladies hopefully 2013 is our year with lots of bfps xxx


----------



## Girly922

That makes sense, that bits always confused me. For me, it will always be my baby the moment I see those 2 pink lines. 

AFM I feel awful, I have a horrendous cold. And I'm refusing to take anything for it. I'm having paracetemol if I get a bad headache, no fever as of yet. And soothers as my throat is killing me. I'm refusing to take any decongestants as I know how much that can affect cm. We've still been managing to BD most nights. Just don't know how much a cold can affect TTC.


----------



## fashionqueen

Girly922 said:


> Welcome SusieC, Littlenicky, Butterfly and Eva :)
> 
> Sorry for your losses. :hugs: And Littlenicky that's awful. How're you feeling now? Fashionqueen, I think it's still a chemical at 4 weeks. Just because it doesn't implant doesn't mean AF comes any sooner, just when you're supposed to get AF as far as I understand.
> 
> Eva, there's no harm in DTD once the bleedings stopped. That's the way I thought of it between the time I stopped bleeding and got my results back that my hcg had reached 0.

Whoops I think I was counting wrong! If you get a bfp at 14dpo, and then 2 weeks later you start bleeding youd be 6 weeks pregnant then. Not 4, silly me! :)

Yes thats what I think a chemical is too, when you get AF as normal but managed to get a bfp beforehand.



xlittlenickyx said:


> They call it a miscarriage when u are around 5 or 6 weeks when they can see a viable embryo with a hearbeat on the scan before that its a early miscarriage (chemical pregnancy)although this doesnt make it any less hearbreaking i think my body just doesnt like to bleed thats why it holds out so long. To me the minute that test says pregnant its a baby when will the medical profession learn to take in account our feelings and hopes and dreams yes technically its not a baby yet but in my head i see first day of school and birthday parties .... im doing ok was getting better after mmc till xmas came along and reminded what im missing as for the chem im trying to convince myself it was residue from the last mc even though all tests were negative a week before .... i just hate the fact that u have these people who shouldnt be allowed to have goldfish that go on to have babies and we are all here struggling when we have so much love to give good luck ladies hopefully 2013 is our year with lots of bfps xxx

Thats what I keep thinking about too - birthday parties etc.
Oh I know some people should not be allowed to have kids!



Girly922 said:


> That makes sense, that bits always confused me. For me, it will always be my baby the moment I see those 2 pink lines.
> 
> AFM I feel awful, I have a horrendous cold. And I'm refusing to take anything for it. I'm having paracetemol if I get a bad headache, no fever as of yet. And soothers as my throat is killing me. I'm refusing to take any decongestants as I know how much that can affect cm. We've still been managing to BD most nights. Just don't know how much a cold can affect TTC.

If youre feeling so bad perhaps find anything to take that doesnt have a decongestant? Like a chesty cough medicine which does the opposite and can acutally help with ttc? Might make you feel a bit better? Or I think boots does this very simple lemon and honey throat/cough stuff that I dont actually think has much medicine in it?


----------



## xlittlenickyx

I wouldve been 5 weeks then but baby didnt inplant properly and hcg was at zero week b4 period came i was just over a week late if we werent trying and if i wasnt impatient i wouldnt of taken a test and known about it ... girly a cold shouldnt affect your chances could u have o'd early and possbly be in early pregnancy now?


----------



## Girly922

Well I went and got some robitussin as I know that can aid TTC. Just hoping it helps me feel better. It hasn't got a decongestant in it so fingers crossed. Littlenicky I don't think I would've as my hcg has only been at 0 for about a week now at most. Not sure how long after you are likely to ovulate but I know it can take some women a few weeks. I would absolutely love to be though!! :haha:


----------



## babybloo

Just wanted to say hello to the ladies who've posted here. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm wondering how you ladies are tracking ov. and when are you starting? I'm still kind of spotting :( but its very little and my Dr hasn't gotten back to me yet with my hcg. I don't want to miss our opportunity. Are opk's reliable right now?


----------



## Girly922

We're not really. Temping doesn't work after m/c as your temps will be all over the place as your hormones haven't quite normalised yet. I think that's why opks aren't always reliable straight away either. I'm just hoping for some ewcm as I used to get this on the day I OV'd every month, and sore boobs. I haven't had either yet but just in case, so we don't miss it we've been BDing everyday/every other day since the bleeding stopped. 

I'm back to work tomorrow, really not looking forward to it. :nope:


----------



## babybloo

Thanks girly. I hope your first day back goes as smoothly as possible. I found it was a nice distraction which helped but my coworkers have made it difficult. I get to work one on one with clients which helps take my mind off it all. Good luck!


----------



## Girly922

Thank you. :) They've put me on clinic duty today so I won't see any of the girls I work with today at all. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet. But I know that it'll definitely be busy.


----------



## elleff

Hi all, I started bleeding on 26th and lost my baby on 29th. I'm still bleeding now but am desperate for it to stop so I can bd again. The anticipation of waiting to find out if I'm pregnant again will keep me going. I am going to try and carry on health wise as though I am pregnant and just treat this as a little break. I don't want to find out I'm pregnant and worry that anything I did before I found out will have any effect on my baby.
I am devastated and I'm hoping I get another bfp soon to fill the void. 
I am supposed to go back to work on Friday but since I have had no break with being in and out of hospital I am going to ask the dr to sign me off for a few days.
I am so sorry we are all here. Massive hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome, and I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I hope the bleeding stops for you soon. I bled for four days after passing LO, 7 days in total. We left it 24 hours to ensure the spotting had completely stopped and then started BDing again. I've done the same with my lifestyle, still taking my prenatals, no drinking, no caffeine, plenty of water. 

I was signed off for 2 weeks and to be honest I'm glad of it. It gave me time to recover emotionally and in that 2 weeks most days I was either at the hospital or at my Dr's. 

I hope we all get our sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies. I just wanted to say I was in the same exact position a month ago. I had a natural m/c at 6wks. Once the bleeding stopped I started using opks. I normally O on cd 14, but because of m/c i didnt O until cd 22. Good thing i was using the opks!!!!!

Dec. 22nd I got a bfp! So you can definetely ovulate after m/c and get pregnant before af!!!! Good luck to all you ladies!!!! :dust:


----------



## fashionqueen

Lets hope your luck rubs onto everyone else on this thread army wife! X


----------



## babybloo

Hi elleff! So sorry for your loss. I hope the process is quick for you. I am on day 12 of bleeding (hat spotting now) after a natural m/c and it is starting to get irritating. I think keepin% yourself healthy and continuing the vitamins is definitely the way to go. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

:dust:


----------



## Girly922

Thanks for the positivity armywife. H&H 9 months to you. :hugs:

Well girls, I have EWCM here at cd16. My normal day to OV. Think we'll carry on BDing most days just in case but wahoo!! :happydance:


----------



## needshelp

we lost our bean on 12/12 and started trying again right away! Not sure if I ovulated or not but i had EWCM throughout cycle so that is a good sign...I"m in the two week wait now but not feeling too hopeful! if not this cycle, hoping for a BFP soon for us all! good luck to all!


----------



## fashionqueen

Girly922 said:


> Thanks for the positivity armywife. H&H 9 months to you. :hugs:
> 
> Well girls, I have EWCM here at cd16. My normal day to OV. Think we'll carry on BDing most days just in case but wahoo!! :happydance:

Ooh exciting! Hope it works!

I have long irregular cycles so no idea when ill ovulate!


----------



## fashionqueen

Very sorry to hear that needs help. I hope you get a bfp very soon! X


----------



## Girly922

Welcome needshelp and good luck. FX'd you'll get your bfp!! 

Thanks fashionqueen! I've got all my fingers and toes crossed. :haha: I normally get very obvious signs when I'm OVing; EWCM and sore boobs along with an exaggerated sex drive. So far I've had 2 of the 3, no sore boobs yet. But I can still hope. :)


----------



## fashionqueen

I have to use opks and temp because although I get ewcm, it's sometimes come about 5 days in advance and others 1 day so I never really can be sure otherwise. I get sore boobs which normally last for about a week after- apart from when I got pregnant they weren't sore at all- that was my only symptom!


----------



## Girly922

I would get sore boobs from a couple of days before OV right up to AF. It was a right pain in the ass. The EWCM was always the day before/day of so never had any problems that way. But then my cycles were always 29 days exactly with a 13 day LP. I've never used OPKs but was going to in a few months if my cycles don't regulate quickly.


----------



## fashionqueen

Wish I had regular cycles like you, I would be much more optimistic about getting pg again quickly!


----------



## needshelp

thanks for the warm welcome girls! I'm 6 dpo and the wait is killing me, however, I'm not too hopeful this month! I started cramping today and have bad back ache :( this is exactly how I felt when i M/c...why can't this all just be easy?
on a good note, Hope everyone is having a nice New years!!! we went out to dinner and came home to put the LO to bed!


----------



## fashionqueen

I did a pregnancy test this morning and the line was very faint compared to the control line, whereas 6 days ago when I did one the line was really dark so at least I know my levels are dropping. Think ill do one last one in another 5 days & hope it's blank.


----------



## Girly922

Well that's good. :thumbup: It took me 8 days after my m/c to get a bfn. I'm still not sure if I've ovulated yet or not. :shrug: It's all so confusing.


----------



## fashionqueen

If you've had ewcm then perhaps you have? I guess you can perhaps tell when your cm dries up?


----------



## Girly922

I only questioned it because it meant I would've ovulated a few days after my hcg reached 0, and the whole time I've had this horrid cold. I've never had that much ewcm before. It lasted 2 days and has now gone so I'm hoping it was OV. I'm trying to wait it out until AF shows, or until the 20th before I test. I can be a bit of a POAS addict. :blush:


----------



## Girly922

And I'm looking eagerly awaiting your negative test :thumbup:


----------



## fashionqueen

Yeah hold off then hopefully you will get the result you want! I'm going to test in about 3 days never thought I'd want to see a negative!


----------



## Girly922

I know, it such a strange feeling just hoping its negative. But at least then you know where you are and you can start trying again once you're ready.


----------



## needshelp

well, i got a bfn at 8dpo...I think i ovulated exactly two weeks after my m/c....bummer, but am hoping it is just too early for a BFP! if not, i will be trying again in february as i may take a month off!! hoping everyone is getting results tehy are wanting!


----------



## Girly922

8dpo is still very early to test. And if there's a chance you might've OV'd slightly later then you never know. You're not out until the :witch: shows. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcmoon

fashionqueen said:


> Wish I had regular cycles like you, I would be much more optimistic about getting pg again quickly!


I am also having irregular long cycles.So I have no idea when I am really going to ovulate in this month.today is 7th day of my M/C bleeding.Hoping this to end soon.
I am planning to get myself scan for follies.If nothing then will go on Clomid. I am desperate!

Well, lovely ladies, I know most of you through Miscarriage forum.Would you mind me to join your team?It would be great if we all get rainbow BFP's soon!My doctor asked me to wait for a cycle.As this is my 2nd loss and we are waiting for genetic blood test report and few other reports to come back.

I am really sorry for all of your losses.My heart aches for each one of you.But it is good to see all of us are ready and positive now!WE CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## needshelp

welcome TTCMOON...hoping you get your answers and BFP soon! can't wait to start this next journey together! :dust:


----------



## west173

Hi everyone!

My last pregnancy ended in miscarriage when i started to bleed on 03.12.12. I can't be precise as to how far along I was as I have PCOS so it's difficult to date anything and the scan showed nothing! HGC levels dropped back to zero about a week later however. AF was due this monday - if I was going by a normal cycle that is! Still no sign! Been feeling a little crampy and exhausted and boobs been hurting occasionally, not nipples just whole boobs feel like they've been trampled on! I'm a little reluctant to test - think i'm afraid it will be a negative and at the same time scared it will be a positive!


----------



## MumToEva

Hey ladies. I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks on 19 th September, and I'm now pregnant again. I went for my first scan just before Christmas, and was surprised when they dated me 3 weeks further on that I thought., meaning that I am now 15 weeks. Basically I must have ovulated really quickly after the miscarriage to be that far along, which I assumed would have been impossible but appears I was wrong. 

Sorry for all your losses and hoping you all get your BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## fashionqueen

needshelp said:


> well, i got a bfn at 8dpo...I think i ovulated exactly two weeks after my m/c....bummer, but am hoping it is just too early for a BFP! if not, i will be trying again in february as i may take a month off!! hoping everyone is getting results tehy are wanting!

If you are pregnant the chances of getting a positive at 8dpo is virtually nil, wait until 12dpo at least! :) Dont look at any more negative tests than you need to!


----------



## Girly922

Ttcmoon welcome. It's so nice to see you here!! I hope all your results come back good. It's good that they're referring you for the tests. 

And yes, we CAN do it!! :hugs: 

Welcome west173. I'm sorry for your loss. It's so hard not knowing when AF is likely to show. If mine acts like a normal cycle I should expect AF on the 13th. But rather than get my hopes up just to find out my cycles are wonky I'm not going to test until the 20th is AF still hasn't turned up. 

Good luck!!

Mumtoeva - thank you so much for sharing. That give me so much hope that it can happen. I think I may have OV'd 2 days ago and we made sure we were BDing a LOT!! Lol. Just got to hope that we caught that little eggy. :)


----------



## MamaButler

Girly922 said:


> Well I'm now starting to TTC again. It's been almost 2 weeks since my first m/c, first pregnancy and we're starting to look forward. As it was a natural m/c I was given the go ahead to start trying once the bleeding stopped. I have no idea when I'm likely to ovulate so we've been BDing our butts off in the hope we'll catch this egg :)
> 
> Just wondered how many others are in the same position right now. And when do you hope to get your bfp by?
> 
> :dust:

I'm right there with you! I had my first mc a couple of weeks ago and bled for 5 days. We started TTC right after. I've heard that women are more fertile and can ovulate immediately after a mc- so I'm hoping to be pregnant again this month and have it stick this time! 

Good luck to you! Hope you get your BFP soon and that it sticks!!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome. And I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I have also heard that fertility is increased after m/c. And I hope it's true for me too. I think I OV'd a couple of days ago and there was definitely increased EWCM. But that may have been because of my cold. I hope not. :nope:

Fingers crossed for you!! Looking forward to seeing a bfp from you!! :hugs:


----------



## needshelp

everyone tells me you are extremely fertile the two cycles after a m/c ! I know I had TONS more EWCM this cycle and made sure to bd on that day and the day after... and started right away after our miscarriage. I was sick and my LO was sick right after I think I ov'd (wasnt testing this month) so haven't had the oppoortunity to try since! not sure if i missed but already got a bfn 8dpo! I only tested because I "thought" i was getting symptoms but really was a result of not feeling well...:sick:
Good luck and hope we are all bump buddies soon! I wont' be testing again for at least another week and may wait to see if A/F shows if I can make it!


----------



## ready4family

I think today is O day. I get a lot of pressure/cramping in my lower abdomen a few days leading up to it. I took an OPK yesterday and it was pretty dark. We BD last night. Today's OPK was pretty faint, so we'll see! This would be a bonus to get a BFP before my first AF. :)


----------



## needshelp

good luck ready4family! let the 2ww begin!:happydance::dust:


----------



## GoingBananas

Hi everyone. I'm currently at the tail end of a natural miscarriage of my first pregnancy. I suffered emotionally for two days but then after my scan to confirm there was nothing left in my uterus, I am feeling positive that we were able to get pregnant in the first place and that I have very healthy looking organs with lots of healthy eggs.
Can't wait to try again as after 7 months of trying, we were so excited to have conceived... Trying again is at least fun. Just need the spotting to stop now!! Have to get another blood test to confirm hcg is below 5, was at 24 on New Year's Eve.
I also apparently have an elevated thyroid which could have caused problems so will be off to a specialist to get it under control ASAP!
Fingers crossed for all of you, here's to looking forward after an unpleasant time for us all :)


----------



## ready4family

Welcome goingbananas! Sorry for your loss :( You have the right attitude for sure! Life goes on whether we want it to or not right? ;)


----------



## needshelp

welcome goingbananas, and so sorry for you loss! it's never easy but your positivity inspires me! It took us quite a while to conceive our first (2 years) and I got pregnant with my second right away, which unfortunately resulted in our angel baby on Dec 12...trying to stay positive and hoping things are going to turn out better in the future! for us all!! best wishes!


----------



## GoingBananas

I'm just happy to be able to join a forum with others who understand what I'm going through! I wish people spoke about these things more openly as I initially felt like there must have been something wrong that I did... I was speaking to someone yesterday who has 2 amazing boys at home. She mc between pregnancies but I never knew. She said that all of her friends with kids have mc once or twice. These are the stories I get my hope from. If its not meant to be, there is a reason but there are awesome babies to come :)


----------



## fashionqueen

Got my negative test yay! 

So next thing will be watching cm & starting opks but I don't expect it to happen for a while as I generally have long cycles.


----------



## fashionqueen

GoingBananas said:


> I'm just happy to be able to join a forum with others who understand what I'm going through! I wish people spoke about these things more openly as I initially felt like there must have been something wrong that I did... I was speaking to someone yesterday who has 2 amazing boys at home. She mc between pregnancies but I never knew. She said that all of her friends with kids have mc once or twice. These are the stories I get my hope from. If its not meant to be, there is a reason but there are awesome babies to come :)

The amount of people I didn't know that have had miscarriages but I do know is crazy!
I wish people spoke about it more too.


----------



## needshelp

11 dpo, still a BFN! anyone know when I can expect a period after a m/c? Now I'm just in that waiting game so we can start trying again! come on sticky!!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry for everyones losses ....
Hello everyone I lost my little angel boy max on 12-20-12 at 19 and 5 days .. Wanting to try again .. It's been 2 1/2 weeks .. Doctor told us she would like us to wait a few cycles but I feel like I can't wait .. So I guess we will have to just hope for the best ...


----------



## GoingBananas

So I have just had another blood test. Will hopefully find out that hcg is below 5... Weird but I'm kind of getting ovulation type pains at the moment... Wonder if things are ok in there??? Either way, I've prepared DH for 2 weeks of dedicated BDing... He is more than happy to oblige :)
Fingers crossed!!!

Needs help - my Ob said that my period would take 4-6 weeks to return... Hope that helps??


----------



## GoingBananas

Maxparedesmom - I was told to wait too but with it taking us 7 months to get pg the first time, I am starting now... I MC at 6 weeks though so much sooner than your 19 weeks you poor thing. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss xo


----------



## fashionqueen

needshelp said:


> 11 dpo, still a BFN! anyone know when I can expect a period after a m/c? Now I'm just in that waiting game so we can start trying again! come on sticky!!!

I was told 4-6 weeks if you had regular periods before the miscarriage.

But if you know for sure that you've ovulated then you should be getting AF in 3 days if you're 11dpo.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

How do u tract those numbers and what do they stand for? I'm new to this kind of thing


----------



## fashionqueen

Maxparedesmom said:


> How do u tract those numbers and what do they stand for? I'm new to this kind of thing

Dpo is days post ovulation. So if you know when you ovulate - by checking cervical mucus, taking your temperature, using ovulation kits etc then the day after you've ovulated is 1dpo, day after that is 2dpo and then generally 14dpo is when you will get your period- but that's an average. For most women their luteal phase (bit between ovulation & period) is 10-16 days, and will be pretty constant even if you have irregular periods. And that's why it's called the 2ww -two weeks to wait- because there is in general 2 weeks to wait after ovulation to find out if you're pregnant!

What makes your period irregular is if the time between finishing your period (AF) and ovulating changes all the time. 

I have irregular cycles but I track ovulation & then I know I should get AF 13-14 days later. So if my period hasn't arrived by 14dpo I will take a test. Most tests are accurate by about 12dpo.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thank you for explaining .. Seems complicated lol .. I have no idea when I ovulate .. I haven't had a real normal period since before my son that's now 14 months .. I breast fed him and a few months after i stopped I got pregnant with my angel .. So yeah no idea lol


----------



## fashionqueen

If you want to know, then checking cervical mucus & ovulation sticks you pee on is the easiest!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ok cool :) ..


----------



## GoingBananas

There is also the little microscope thing that you put saliva on first thing in the morning which I use. When it dries, if it looks like fern type patterns you're around ovulation time, if its pebbly looking then you are not. Can't use after eating though otherwise there is enough other bits and pieces in your saliva that makes it look ferny the whole time!! Through using that, I have been able to recognise my ovulation symptoms now. Since my mc though I don't know if I'm ovulating or if my body is still readjusting!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I was pretty campy last night and this morning and now I feel fine and no bleeding .. Could that be an ovulating symptom ?


----------



## GoingBananas

Do you guys know what your hcg beds to be at before you can get pregnant again? I had bloods done Monday and have just heard they're at 5 so I need to do more next Monday. DH and I are BDing and crossing our fingers. Assume I'm below 5 now but I'm reading so many conflicting things!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

There supose to be at zero before u can ovulate again . So I have heard . If its at 5 I'd give it a few days before it goes to 0


----------



## GoingBananas

That's what I have read in some places, done others say it needs to be under 5 so I'm confused!!! We will just keep trying in case I am ovulating :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

That's the way my husband and I are.. I gave birth 12/20 so I'm guessing by how mine are 0 but they didn't do anything at my two week check up. No blood work nor did they check to make sure everything was closed up and back to normal .. So we are just going to see what happeneds lol.. We are newly weds so its no prob for us to try lol


----------



## elleff

Hey ladies, can anyone tell me what they make of this, I stopped bleeding 4 days ago after losing my baby on 29th. I bled for 10 days in total. I've done 4 opks since sat and they have had lines but not dark ones. I checked my cervix on Sunday and it was closed, yesterday it felt very open and had what I think is ewcm. 
Could I be ovulating even without positive opks? Could I even ovulate this soon after my mc? 
I am confused..thanks :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello elleff, Saw ur post but didn't want to not write back.. I actually have no idea what all those shortened words mean yet and don't know how to do all the testing I'm new to trying again and just got on this side of the forum ... But I hope u get the answers u need and good luck


----------



## GoingBananas

Hey elleff, through my research and experience, everyone is different. All those positive results could still be from hormones in your system. I got pregnant and never tested positive once with them!! From what I gather, just after mc your body is still going through a lot. If the two of you want to try again, I'd suggest just getting started and keeping at it until you get af or another bfp! That's what I'm doing! There are a million opinions out there but we are all so different it's impossible to get a certain answer to any of our questions/concerns... Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## elleff

Thankyou :) we are ttc again already, pretty much as soon as the bleeding stopped. I'd give anything to have my first baby back and nothing will ever replace it but I need to be pregnant again, it's the only way I'll find peace and move forward. I feel like I'm in limbo. 
I'm so glad I'm not the only one. 
Fingers crossed all our baby dancing pays off!!


----------



## xlittlenickyx

Hey ladies thought i would update you this my first proper cycle since my mmc and i am 11dpo and got my BFP!!!! been getting faint lines on internet cheapies so took a frer this pm the line was very dark fingers crossed this is your months good luck x x x


----------



## ready4family

Congratulations xlittlenicky!!!! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months!


----------



## needshelp

:happydance:congrats LittleNicky! happy nine months to you!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Congrats littlenicky happy 9 months to you..


----------



## GoingBananas

That's awesome news congratulations!!!

I just bought a bunch of Internet cheapies which came with a free opk. Since I had had some ovulation style pain I tested and its positive. DH and I 'got jiggy' 2 and 3 nights ago but not last night. (I had my legs in the air for 20 mins after :)
He is away for the next few nights, do you think there is a chance I could have caught the egg?? FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats Littlenicky!! H&H 9 months to you. :thumbup: 

Going bananas, you're still in with a chance! Good luck :)


----------



## elleff

Haha GB that is brilliant! fingers crossed it worked for you!! We are trying quite hard too and I don't even know if I'm ovulating but fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies I had a very early mc on Sunday at 4+6 weeks. My af has now stopped but sorry if tmi...my cp is still high and really mushy! Can any tell me if this is normal??


----------



## ready4family

I'm so sorry for your loss :(
I didn't feel my cervix when I MC because there was risk of infection, after I didn't either as I was just waiting for body to return to normal. I'm sure it's normal :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lady- sorry for ur loss.. I don't know the answer either . Sorry.i never Checked mine either


----------



## lady1985

OK I'm the only weirdo he he! x


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Your not weird .. I just wouldn't even know where to start to be honest lol


----------



## GoingBananas

Not weird at all! So many ppl check that way, I just never have as I have no idea what I'm doing :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Goingbananas- Lol same no clue how to do that


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ahh it's so frustrating when I email my doctor to ask for my second trimester blood screening test results and some other doctor emails me back saying she won't be in till wed and that it's not a normal or abnormal test result answer,then goes on to say my doctor will let me know at my next appointment .do they not read my charts to notice I'm no longer pregnant that u gave birth and I lost my baby.. It's like what a slap in the face .. I know how the test results work and that's why I emailed my doctor and not another doctor.. So Anoying! 


Ok I kinda feel a little Better lol ..


----------



## fashionqueen

I think youre in with a chance GB!

Thats great Little Nicki!

I had ewcm yesterday but no positive opk. However I have been to known to get it about 6 days before ovulation in the past so Im just temping and seeing what happens over the next couple of weeks, I didnt feel like I was about to ovulate anytime soon but then I got that and Ive got bad spots around my neck which I always get around ovulation time (another reason I want to be pregnant again it got rid of the horrible spots I got ever since coming off the pill!)


----------



## ready4family

Sorry max :( :hugs:
When I had my last u/s which proved the pg was going to be lost, the girl at the front desk asked me how it went. I wanted to punch her.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ready-Sorry that happend to u I would have been upset too .. No one even said anything to me I came out of the room crying so hard my husband couldn't understand me on the phone.. Then some lady came in and held me for a while but I don't remember much mostly just me crying when I found out max was gone.. I had just heard his heartbeat 3 days before and everything was fine.. Was just such a shock ... 


I just wish they would open our charts and look before they email me stuff .. It takes them an extra what 5 min? Doctors can be so dumb sometimes lol


----------



## ready4family

Yes I agree. They need to spend that extra time for sure!!! :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

So iv been cramping off and on for days now and still no af.. It's been 3 weeks since my loss . What can the cramping be? We have been BD'd ing a lot . Could that be the reason?


----------



## needshelp

so sorry for the loss of your angel, Max, it is so hard to cope with...I had an early loss and seem to be in the same boat as you...I'm getting super frustrated! I hada son Oct 3, 2011...and conceived right away after getting off the pill, sadly this ended in a M/c on Dec 12.12.12 I still do not have my period but have cramps like it is coming!!! i'm ready to start TTC again and am in this waiting game for the witch to show!! I would be a little over 4 weeks since my m/c so hoping that did not throw my cycle completely off...I could just cry...hoping for another pregnancy soon...I'm at such a loss...my body has no clue what it's doing anymore!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Need- sorry for ur loss . And I don't think any of our body's know what there doing most days lol ..and our babies are pretty close I'm age my sons b day is sep 29 2011 and I lost max 12/20/12 ..my husband and I also are trying again . GL to you :)


----------



## needshelp

thanks! we do have a lot in common, maybe that means we will be bump buddies soon?! AF arrived today so on to TTC! Kind of excited now!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I hope so .. Can't wait .. Keep me posted on how everything is going :) 
Still waiting for my af .. Still crampy in the morning and at night but still nothing ..


----------



## yaris309

Hi I am new to this. I had a mc March 2012 where I was due to go for my 12 weel scan and started to have bad cramps and bled the night before. I was rushed into emergancy where I lost 4 pints of blood. I had an incomplete mc. My Iron was very low for ages after, therefore took me months to get it back to normal and my cycle was all over the place. I dont have any children yet and I am 37, starting to pannik. We have been trying again since August 2012 but nothing.I keep taking vitamins and I do all the right things I ma so frustrated so have decided to go back to doctors next week for check ups.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry for your loss ..


----------



## needshelp

yaris, so sorry for your loss...hoping you get your BFP soon! have you tried softcups and preseed yet? are your cycles back to normal! it took us two years with our first child...and conceived right away with our second but lost that one early....best wishes!!

My period just went back to normal! Ive had cramps off and on for two weeks and finally AF showed...now back to TTC!! good luck to allt hose trying this month!! keep us posted


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Wow cramps for two weeks before it showed up .. Dang hope mine won't do that but looks like it might be the case..


----------



## fashionqueen

So excited got a positive opk today!! I thought it would take me longer than 24 days after the miscarriage to ovulate because of my screwed up cycles. So definitely bding tonight!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

GL and have fun :)


----------



## Girly922

Good luck fashionqueen. :thumbup: 

I thought I was getting AF yesterday, I had cramps and backache and just felt generally awful. But nothing yet. And today the backache and cramps have completely gone. I wish things weren't quite so wonky after a m/c.


----------



## needshelp

good luck fashionqueen! Enjoy your day!:dust:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Girly - I agree it's like come on ... We have been threw enough why can't u just chill out and give us what we all want . Lol


----------



## anchor08

Hi everyone, so sorry for all of your losses but I am grateful for a group of ladies who have been through it recently. 

I miscarried on 10 Jan (started naturally on 8 Jan, then medically managed). I was at 9+4 from LMP, but it was a blighted ovum that hung out in there for a while, so not too much tissue and I think my hcg level wasn't too high as well but I'm not sure. Down to spotting today, so I'm hopeful that it will be over very soon.

This was my first pregnancy, so my husband and I are devastated, but we are very eager to try again right away. I'm charting BBT just to see what it does, and we'll just go at it and wait and see. I know it will be hard to keep this attitude, but I'm hoping that I can be relatively happy either way -- bfp or af, either one will be progress. 

Before my pregnancy I had 4 cycles since going off the pill, and they were like clockwork, 28 days with O on day 13. Now...who knows?


----------



## GoingBananas

So I had yet another blood test yesterday, starting to have the arms of a junkie!!
Fingers crossed they come back to me today with a 0 hcg count... OR a count in the hundreds!!! Although its way too soon I think for me to be pg but I can always hope. Still having little pains on rhs and am not sure if its related to this whole process or not!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Good luck goingbananas


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry for ur loss anchor


----------



## ready4family

AF showed up 5 days early, body getting back to normal after D&C!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Still no af for me ....


----------



## Girly922

Sorry for your loss anchor. I think you were on the due in August thread with me. Big :hugs: 

I've still not had AF arrive yet either. Getting a bit fed up of waiting to be honest. I'm still getting BFNs. I thought I saw a second line this morning but it disappeared within the time frame so hey-ho. Just wish AF would turn up so we can move on to next cycle and hopefully get a bfp.


----------



## fashionqueen

Hopefully it won't come girly922!

I'm 1dpo now so bring on the 2ww! I'm just glad my cycle came back fairly soon I really wasn't expecting to ovulate only 24 days after the day I had my Erpc. It's taken longer than that some cycles before I was pregnant!


----------



## anchor08

Girly922 said:


> Sorry for your loss anchor. I think you were on the due in August thread with me. Big :hugs:

Thanks Girly, I wish we were both still there, but at least we can still support each other here. I hope your body readjusts quickly.

Ready, I'm glad you're back on a cycle and feeling good about that! I'm hoping to be positive as well if AF arrives since it will show progress. Wouldn't mind getting pregnant immediately either, of course.


----------



## elleff

I'm confused with my body.... I started bleeding on 26th December, mc on 29th and bled until 5th January. I had quite a dark line on an opk Friday 11th and quite a few pains in my belly. Then last night I had a very very faint line on an HPT. 
I'm not sure whether I did ovulate, whether it was too early, whether the line on my HPT is left over hcg from mc? if thats the case then could I even have ovulated yet? Or is this a new pregnancy?
I hate this :(


----------



## elleff

anchor08 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss anchor. I think you were on the due in August thread with me. Big :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Girly, I wish we were both still there, but at least we can still support each other here. I hope your body readjusts quickly.
> 
> Ready, I'm glad you're back on a cycle and feeling good about that! I'm hoping to be positive as well if AF arrives since it will show progress. Wouldn't mind getting pregnant immediately either, of course.Click to expand...

I was due in August too, so sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## ready4family

elleff chances are it's your hcg still dropping if the tests have gotten fainter as time is going on. It is possible to ovulate once your levels are low, but I think they have to be below 25 which shouldn't register on a test. I had negative tests for a few weeks but hcg was at 28, then 22, and then I finally got a D&C bc of retained tissue and bleeding. Best of luck!


----------



## Girly922

I was told by my GP that I wouldn't ovulate until I hcg was below 5. Have you been having regular blood tests? I was in the Dr's most days, I swear I looked like a junkie by the end of it!! :rofl: 

Anchor, I know how you feel about still wanting to be there. I can't look at that thread to see all the girls having their 12 week scans, thinking I would have been having mine this week too. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to get our little rainbows. :hugs:

AFM - AF hit full force this morning so onto a new cycle. And for now I'm using the CBFM and temping, the :witch: will NOT beat me!! Lol.


----------



## anchor08

Good for you, it doesn't help the grief, but AF is a great sign that your body is recovering.


----------



## Girly922

That's the way I'm thinking of it. I'm actually feeling very positive today, and about this next cycle. My normal cycle was 29 days, and this one was only 31 days so barely any difference. Really hoping I can keep this positivity. :)


----------



## GoingBananas

Found out yesterday that my levels are completely down now. Whoop whoop!! They said that my period will come in 4-6 weeks and to then start trying again. I have no idea when to actually expect AF now as my mc was natural and just like af... Going to have to wait for af I think to have some idea if when I'm ovulating next month...
Had to put something in a work calendar yesterday for the 25th August this year. That hit a real nerve being our due date and all :(


----------



## GoingBananas

I'm still having strange cramping though too, nothing bad just enough to feel it really... Anyone else having this? If i was having a normal cycle, af wouldn't be due until around the 30th of jan so it's way too early for that... 
I'm so looking forward to getting back to normal and then getting pg again. I am struggling with daily posts on Facebook from friends loading bump photos :(


----------



## Girly922

I had a natural m/c too and AF arrived 31 days after my m/c. My normal cycle is 29 days anyway. I think I OV'd just under a week after my bloodwork came back saying my hcg below 5. I hope you get back into a normal cycle soon!! 

I was feeling really down about TTC again, but AF arrived today and I'm feeling really positive about this cycle. Our due date would've been August 9th so I can understand how you're feeling. I'm trying not to think about the fact that we would've been having our 12 week scan next week and things like that. It's all about staying positive. :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Frustrating waiting for my af....in a few days it will be a month since my loss and I'm getting anxious to get my af or bfp... Just got a call from my doctor about all my test results . All came back normal .. Kinda annoyed to not have an answer but I guess I kinda already knew there wouldn't be one... Had a few bad days.my husband has to leave for work and I'm having a lot of anxiety about it .. I feel like its to soon for him to leave and not be home at night .. Anyone deal with a lot of anxiety and what have u done to help ?


----------



## anchor08

Girly922 said:


> That's the way I'm thinking of it. I'm actually feeling very positive today, and about this next cycle. My normal cycle was 29 days, and this one was only 31 days so barely any difference. Really hoping I can keep this positivity. :)

That's great, both that your cycle is close to normal and that you're thinking positively right now. I hope I can manage that as well!



GoingBananas said:


> Found out yesterday that my levels are completely down now. Whoop whoop!! ...
> Had to put something in a work calendar yesterday for the 25th August this year. That hit a real nerve being our due date and all :(

Yay for the levels being down! I understand the pain of looking at that due date. I had marked it on our wall calendar that shows the whole year, and when I got back from the doctor after confirming the miscarriage I went over to erase it. It just disappeared in a second, and that hurt so much! We'll be here for each other as we face all of those milestones.



Maxparedesmom said:


> ...my husband has to leave for work and I'm having a lot of anxiety about it .. I feel like its to soon for him to leave and not be home at night .. Anyone deal with a lot of anxiety and what have u done to help ?

I'm sorry your husband is going away, that must be so hard. I don't have any easy answers, but keep us posted on how you're doing, we're thinking of you and we're here for you in whatever way we can help.


----------



## sandrac

Girly922 said:


> Well I'm now starting to TTC again. It's been almost 2 weeks since my first m/c, first pregnancy and we're starting to look forward. As it was a natural m/c I was given the go ahead to start trying once the bleeding stopped. I have no idea when I'm likely to ovulate so we've been BDing our butts off in the hope we'll catch this egg :)
> 
> Just wondered how many others are in the same position right now. And when do you hope to get your bfp by?
> 
> :dust:

Hi Girly922 sorry for your loss :hugs: I too am ttc again after my miscarriage, found out on new years eve at my 12 weeks scan that my baby had gone at 8 weeks..I ended up having an ERPC on 2nd Jan and although docs told me to wait until 1 AF I just want to be pregnant again straight away. My bleeding stopped around 5 days later and I did a POAS a couple of days later and it was neg. Did a opk a coupke of days ago and got a pos which would be about right for me as i usually have 26-28 day cycles so it seems my cycle is back to normal. Well lastnight was the first night we dtd since we found out and I must say it felt very strange, was really nervous and I dont really know why. Maybe the thought of actually being pregnant again and the same thing happening is on my mind. Im really hoping that if I do get my BFP that I can enjoy it! When are you expecting AF?


----------



## fashionqueen

GoingBananas said:


> Found out yesterday that my levels are completely down now. Whoop whoop!! They said that my period will come in 4-6 weeks and to then start trying again. I have no idea when to actually expect AF now as my mc was natural and just like af... Going to have to wait for af I think to have some idea if when I'm ovulating next month...
> Had to put something in a work calendar yesterday for the 25th August this year. That hit a real nerve being our due date and all :(

If you want to know when to expect AF, use an opk to track your ovulation, and then AF will be due 2 weeks after that.

AF comes after ov, not the other way around. And after a miscarriage I wouldnt rely on having a regular cycle yet to work it out.



Girly922 said:


> I had a natural m/c too and AF arrived 31 days after my m/c. My normal cycle is 29 days anyway. I think I OV'd just under a week after my bloodwork came back saying my hcg below 5. I hope you get back into a normal cycle soon!!
> 
> I was feeling really down about TTC again, but AF arrived today and I'm feeling really positive about this cycle. Our due date would've been August 9th so I can understand how you're feeling. I'm trying not to think about the fact that we would've been having our 12 week scan next week and things like that. It's all about staying positive. :)

Sorry for CD1 but at least like you say your body is getting back to normal. I found out at the 12 week scan so dont be too sad about that. I will be even more terrified if I get pregnant again.

Sorry thats really depressing isnt it! Must stay positive!



sandrac said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm now starting to TTC again. It's been almost 2 weeks since my first m/c, first pregnancy and we're starting to look forward. As it was a natural m/c I was given the go ahead to start trying once the bleeding stopped. I have no idea when I'm likely to ovulate so we've been BDing our butts off in the hope we'll catch this egg :)
> 
> Just wondered how many others are in the same position right now. And when do you hope to get your bfp by?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi Girly922 sorry for your loss :hugs: I too am ttc again after my miscarriage, found out on new years eve at my 12 weeks scan that my baby had gone at 8 weeks..I ended up having an ERPC on 2nd Jan and although docs told me to wait until 1 AF I just want to be pregnant again straight away. My bleeding stopped around 5 days later and I did a POAS a couple of days later and it was neg. Did a opk a coupke of days ago and got a pos which would be about right for me as i usually have 26-28 day cycles so it seems my cycle is back to normal. Well lastnight was the first night we dtd since we found out and I must say it felt very strange, was really nervous and I dont really know why. Maybe the thought of actually being pregnant again and the same thing happening is on my mind. Im really hoping that if I do get my BFP that I can enjoy it! When are you expecting AF?Click to expand...


Thats exactly what happened to me. Did you have any signs? 12 week scan and the baby was 8 + 4.Had an erpc on the 21st dec.

I had no except my morning sickness had improved about 2 weeks before. But hadnt completely gone or anything. So I still dont know if it was a coincidence or not.

I just had a weird feeling some thing was wrong, but again could have just been paranoia.

I felt it was really weird bding for the first time after the miscarriage. I burst into tears afterwards!

I took about 2 weeks after the erpc to get a negative on a test, and then it was cd24, 3 days ago when I ovulated so AF due on the 28th Jan, hoping Im pregnant but if Im not Im just pleased my cycle has come back because Ive read about it taking months for some ladies.


----------



## elleff

sandrac said:


> Hi Girly922 sorry for your loss :hugs: I too am ttc again after my miscarriage, found out on new years eve at my 12 weeks scan that my baby had gone at 8 weeks..I ended up having an ERPC on 2nd Jan and although docs told me to wait until 1 AF I just want to be pregnant again straight away. My bleeding stopped around 5 days later and I did a POAS a couple of days later and it was neg. Did a opk a coupke of days ago and got a pos which would be about right for me as i usually have 26-28 day cycles so it seems my cycle is back to normal. Well lastnight was the first night we dtd since we found out and I must say it felt very strange, was really nervous and I dont really know why. Maybe the thought of actually being pregnant again and the same thing happening is on my mind. Im really hoping that if I do get my BFP that I can enjoy it! When are you expecting AF?

I know what you mean about feeling weird, I was so scared the first time, I didnt know what to expect, I thought it was going to hurt or I'd start bleeding again but it was fine. I feel the same about being pregnant again, I'm terrified, but at the same time it is all I want at the moment in time... Glad your cycles are getting back to normal.


----------



## sandrac

Hi Fashionqueen, sorry for your loss too (((())))
I didnt really have any signs but looking back my boobs which were really sore before 10 weeks seemed to get back to normal although at the time I just put this down to my body getting used to being pregnant. I had a really easy pregnancy though and just thought I was lucky!! :-( 
2 days before my scan I had some very light brown spotting only when I wiped which I was worried about but was told by so many people its normal and as long as your not in pain and its not bright red then its nothing to worry about and loads of pregnant women experiance it.. When I went for my scan I was a little nervous as im sure most people are anyway but never expected to be told my pregnancy had ended 4 weeks before! I was told my pregnancy ended at 7 +6.
I know what you mean, I felt very subdued after we dtd, such a strange feeling of wanting to be pregnant so much but also dreading it at the same time.


----------



## sandrac

elleff said:


> I know what you mean about feeling weird, I was so scared the first time, I didnt know what to expect, I thought it was going to hurt or I'd start bleeding again but it was fine. I feel the same about being pregnant again, I'm terrified, but at the same time it is all I want at the moment in time... Glad your cycles are getting back to normal.

Hiya Ellef, yeah I felt the same was worried about bleeding or that it might hurt! How are getting on with your cycles now?


----------



## elleff

I'm not sure? My mc was nearly 3 weeks ago now and I 'may' have ovulated on friday but not sure. Just bd'ibg as much as we can until we can af or a bfp!
How are you doing?


----------



## needshelp

I am in the same situation as many here...I naturally M/c on dec 12...just got my first AF on 1/12 exactly one month after and am in limbo-wanting to be pregnant again so badly yet so fearful of what may happen as I would have been due august 10...I am tracking ovulation this month and hoping and praying for a BFP soon! good luck to you all!


----------



## sandrac

elleff said:


> I'm not sure? My mc was nearly 3 weeks ago now and I 'may' have ovulated on friday but not sure. Just bd'ibg as much as we can until we can af or a bfp!
> How are you doing?

Fingers crossed for you :winkwink: 

Im not too bad I suppose, I am back at work now which has helped alot and things are starting to feel a little bit more normal. Well as normal as can be! Im still constantly thinking about everything though, just can't seem to get it all out of my head and I still wake up thinking has this really happened to us :-( How are you dealing with the emotional side of things now?

How long are your cycles usually? It may be that your cycle returns to normal straight away. You never know we may both get our :bfp: before AF is due:happydance:


----------



## sandrac

needshelp said:


> I am in the same situation as many here...I naturally M/c on dec 12...just got my first AF on 1/12 exactly one month after and am in limbo-wanting to be pregnant again so badly yet so fearful of what may happen as I would have been due august 10...I am tracking ovulation this month and hoping and praying for a BFP soon! good luck to you all!

needshelp Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I know its such a wierd feeling isnt it! I spoke to my dh about it all last night and he said he has been feeling exactly the same but we have got to try and be positive. Fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: very soon :dust:


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> I am in the same situation as many here...I naturally M/c on dec 12...just got my first AF on 1/12 exactly one month after and am in limbo-wanting to be pregnant again so badly yet so fearful of what may happen as I would have been due august 10...I am tracking ovulation this month and hoping and praying for a BFP soon! good luck to you all!

I have the same fears as you, so I'm with you on this! I had my af on 4/12 so I'm a few days behind you. Any ovulation
yet?


----------



## needshelp

I am on cd 9 and my monitor moved up a level!!! hoping ov is this week! usually day 14 for me but maybe a little earlier due to my m/c??


----------



## mararose93

Hi, im new to this forum.

3 weeks ago (25th Dec )i had a natural miscarriage.
Hcg levels were back to normal after a few days and i stopped getting symptoms and full breasts went back to normal size. A week after the miscarriage (1st Jan 2013) the bleeding stopped and on (7th Jan 2013) my husband and i started TTC again.

It's now been two weeks since we started trying, and all of a sudden my breasts have started feeling 'full' again and tingly' and I'm getting a dull ache every now and then. For about half an hour i had what felt like my uterus was very tender/swollen, even when i touched near that area. I'm also very tired!

I never got any of these symptoms from ovulation or pms before I was pregnant before, so I don't know if I'll get them now because of the miscarriage or if I'm possibly pregnant again?

Praying and hoping i'm pregnant again, when should i test?

Advice would be lovely ladies, I'm so confused!!!

God bless!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Mara- I feel the same way . I lost my son 12/20 and I feel very tired and my breast are hurting again.. It a month today and still no af.. I was wondering when to test as well .. Good luck and I hope u get ur bfp this month :)


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> Mara- I feel the same way . I lost my son 12/20 and I feel very tired and my breast are hurting again.. It a month today and still no af.. I was wondering when to test as well .. Good luck and I hope u get ur bfp this month :)

:hugs: Sooo Sorry to hear of your loss :(

I picked up some tests today, but think I'll wait until morning (well, try to!).

Good luck to you too hun! You should be able to test around now shouldn't you? Keep me updated :flower:

All the Best!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

sorry for ur loss as well ..I got some today too lol .. Idk I'm kinda afraid it will be negative since it might be to early so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.. I don't think I can wait either though..


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> sorry for ur loss as well ..I got some today too lol .. Idk I'm kinda afraid it will be negative since it might be to early so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.. I don't think I can wait either though..

I know exactly what you mean :roll: lol... I'll report back in the morning though, how many dpo are you at the moment?


----------



## lady1985

Good luck with testing ladies!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Mara- I'm not sure to be honest I don't tract anything. I havnt gotten my first af yet. Did u end up taking a test?


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> Mara- I'm not sure to be honest I don't tract anything. I havnt gotten my first af yet. Did u end up taking a test?

I'm not sure when I ovulated either! I did take a test this morning and it was Negative, again I'm not sure when I actually ovulated, so only time will tell. If I don't get AF in the next two weeks I'll test again.

I have however, started getting more heartburn, which I only got when I was pregnant :thumbup: So I'm hoping that says something? If not, We'll just keep trying :)

Not so fond of this waiting thing though. When will you test?


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I also took a test today . I knew it would be negative though, I just wanted to make sure I still didnt have any hormones from max since my doctors never tested my blood lvls. So ill prolly test again next week and if still no af the week after. 

What would everyone do after finding out there tests were positive? I'm debating on if I should let my doctor know right away or would everyone wait ?


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> I also took a test today . I knew it would be negative though, I just wanted to make sure I still didnt have any hormones from max since my doctors never tested my blood lvls. So ill prolly test again next week and if still no af the week after.
> 
> What would everyone do after finding out there tests were positive? I'm debating on if I should let my doctor know right away or would everyone wait ?

Why do you want to wait if you don't mind me asking Max? I think I'll let the doctors know straight away, when it happens.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Cuz I can't stand my doctors . Iv had sooo many problems with kaiser. I guess I need to find a new one . I had 3 really dumb and bad doctors . I have a lost of dumb and idiotic things they did in 2 weeks after I gave birth . Had a horrible male doctor that was rude and hurt me he also set my son on a small surgical table and covered him with a green rag and left the room,then I had a doctor mistaken me for another patient on my two week follow up saying they can put a ditch in my cervix to prevent me going into preterm labor next time .. I'm like what? I didn't my son died and I had to be induced , then I email my doctor and another doctor emails me back saying ill talk to her at my next appointment ( I didn't have anymore appointments ), then my doctor calls to say my sons chromasone tests couldn't be done ,2 days later another doctor emails me that all the tests where normal and emails me the test results for the chromasone test ..even thow the other doctor said they couldn't do the test ..


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> Cuz I can't stand my doctors . Iv had sooo many problems with kaiser. I guess I need to find a new one . I had 3 really dumb and bad doctors . I have a lost of dumb and idiotic things they did in 2 weeks after I gave birth . Had a horrible male doctor that was rude and hurt me he also set my son on a small surgical table and covered him with a green rag and left the room,then I had a doctor mistaken me for another patient on my two week follow up saying they can put a ditch in my cervix to prevent me going into preterm labor next time .. I'm like what? I didn't my son died and I had to be induced , then I email my doctor and another doctor emails me back saying ill talk to her at my next appointment ( I didn't have anymore appointments ), then my doctor calls to say my sons chromasone tests couldn't be done ,2 days later another doctor emails me that all the tests where normal and emails me the test results for the chromasone test ..even thow the other doctor said they couldn't do the test ..

Wow, where in the world did they get their degree?:nope: That's not on! Good luck with finding another doctor hun, hope everything goes smoother next time round xx


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Yeah that's y I'm a little nervous ..I had a horrible experience giving birth to him as well so I'm really not looking forward to the whole doctors thing lol..(there's a lot more to it it's just to graffic to talk about on here)but any who .. How's everyone feeling ?


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> How's everyone feeling ?

My breasts seem to be getting heavier and bigger :/ I really hope this is a good sign!

How's everyone?


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hehe I guess it's just u and I atm lol.. 
I hope it's a good sign too :)


----------



## mararose93

Maxparedesmom said:


> Hehe I guess it's just u and I atm lol..
> I hope it's a good sign too :)

Lol! I guess so! :haha:


----------



## anchor08

I'm still here, just not much to report! I'm now on CD13 counting from the day I took cytotec, and I might have ovulated but won't know for sure until I see a few more temperatures. I know it would be unusual to ovulate this quickly, but I guess you never know. I'm hopeful, but trying not to get too caught up in the chances of this first cycle.


----------



## ready4family

I'm around, I usually stay away from here for the most part in the first TWW. I'm on CD10 and hoping to get O symptoms in the next day or two. how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Girly922

I'm still here. CD7 today so just a waiting game now until O. :)


----------



## ready4family

The first 2 weeks certainly go faster than the last 2, don't they? I get back to life as usual LOL


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Yay more people lol..gosh i kinda wish I did tract those things lol .im mostly just winging it and hoping something will come out of it lol .still waiting on first af.. Wish time would go faster and I can test for my bfp or get my af lol .. This waiting is horrid lol 


Anchor - what's cytotec for ? Sorry I don't really know much about all this ..


----------



## ready4family

Yeah after I get AF, I don't visit the site much as there's not much to report, no symptom spotting hehe! I'm trying not to get anxious for O day because since my DH doesn't want to TRY, we don't BD every day or even every other day, so I have to try to time it right on O day and hope that he doesn't turn me down.


----------



## anchor08

That's fine, I didn't know much about it either! It's a drug that I guess is used to treat stomach ulcers but a major side effect is that it causes uterine contractions if you're pregnant, so some doctors prescribe it to help/speed along a natural miscarriage. It worked for me -- the contractions were painful, but it only lasted a few hours, and then the bleeding stopped about 4 days afterwards. I was hoping to avoid d&c, but also didn't want the process to drag on for a long time, so that was good.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ready - and does he know its "o" day or just another day? Lol


----------



## Girly922

Now I've had my first AF since m/c I'm using the CBFM to track O. And I totally know WTT you mean ready, its like these 2 weeks speed by. OH kind of knows around O time. He works away a lot during the week so weekends are always a go, but if he's away midweek and I know I'm about to O I'll travel to him. Then he knows. Lol.


----------



## ready4family

Max-just another day! He doesn't like feeling "used" I guess you could say. Funny, he's always been such a manly man, except when it comes to trying for a LO. Go figure right?!


----------



## mararose93

New Update = I hate waiting! LOL.. :coffee:


----------



## Girly922

mararose93 said:


> New Update = I hate waiting! LOL.. :coffee:

:rofl: We ALL do!! :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lol ready!! So funny ! My husband soo doesn't mind being "used " lol when I was pregnant with max lets just say he didnt get anything very often so now he's like .. I'm ready are u . And I'm normally like man but I'm so tired lol..but I guess all men are different lol. 

It really sucked cuz I have birth to max 4 days before our wedding so we had to wait a few weeks to Bd lol. Poor guys like man we can't even consummate our marrige.. Lol
Good luck ready!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Oh and he's waiting sucks ! Seems like we are always eating for something ! Either for af to come or it to finish .. Or to "O" or waiting the dreaded 2 weeks after that lol wait is soo suck!!


----------



## GoingBananas

Hey everyone! My body is all over the shop with twinges and minor cramping etc. I've been spotting on and off for the last few days. Started then normal CM then started again. Thoughts??? I'm thinking its old MC blood still escaping but also have no clue. It's brown like the end of a period - TMI sorry... Boo to this!!
Hope you're all travelling well, sounds like everyone is heading towards getting back on track x


----------



## ready4family

I wish he was like that max! And since October I was either spotting or bleeding so we have to get that "spark" back as well. He stays up super late every night and is SO tired everyday I almost feel like he's trying to sabotage me. Might have to set my alarm for a "spontaneous" middle of the night BD on O day. LOL


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Haha ready :) good luck .. I hate waking up at night so I could never just wake up and be ready lol


----------



## ready4family

max I can be when we're TTC. If we don't even have a chance of conceiving in a month I seriously feel like the world is ending LOL. I don't know why! It makes me so mad! I'm not getting any younger and I've been DYING to have kids for years and finally made him try last April.


----------



## anchor08

Argh, FF gave me crosshairs yesterday and then took them away today. My temperature dropped back to pre-O level this morning. I was so excited to see ovulation so soon, but I guess back to the waiting game.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ready- no one ever gets younger :) lol but I am sorry and totally get the have to be ready .. Sometimes at night I'm sooo tired and I'm like maybe we should just go to bed but then I feel like crap cuz I'm like what if today's the day and I was just to lazy lol..so then I have to be ready even if I'm to tired to be ready lol. 
I do have age on my side I guess I'm only 24 .. And I do have a 15 month old son from a previous relationship . I don't know what I would do without him.. He's my life .. I hope one day soon u can have that too Ready ..


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Anchor -sorry for the waiting game .. I think we all hate it.


----------



## anchor08

Maxparedesmom said:


> Anchor -sorry for the waiting game .. I think we all hate it.

Thanks, I know we're all waiting for something (O, AF, BFP, etc.), so it's nice to have the support. I was really feeling good about that milestone post-MC, but I guess it will come, hopefully soon.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Something always comes lol one or the other .. It's just not always what we want most the time .. Lol


----------



## fashionqueen

I'm 10dpo now. AF due on Monday and I don't have much hope of a bfp as felt a bit crampy today.


----------



## GoingBananas

Looks like af today... Kind of... Stupid body!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry goingbananas .. I too got my first af recently sucks . Hopefully next month will one all our months :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Be*


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies how are you all doing? I'm CD13 and barely feeling some pressure today, seems like I might O late. I will take a OPK once I get home from work tonight, we'll see. Not like it matters, DH seems to never want to BD... We only have twice since my D&C on 12/21-I don't know what's going on but I DON'T like it :(


----------



## oyinkan

Hello, am new to this forum and will need advice on when to start BDing cos i had natural m/c on 21st of jan and bleeding has stopped since 23rd jan and quickly need adivce asap.................thanks alot


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry for ur loss .. and welcome .. i started right away as soon as the bleeding stoped ..Start now lol .. Well that's just my advice .


----------



## Girly922

Sorry for your loss oyinkan, I also started TTC again straight after the bleeding stopped. I was having blood tests every few days to ensure my hcg levels went down as they should. After that I think I O'd about a week later. And then AF showed up on time 31days after m/c. 

How much does this week suck?! I'm in that week between AF and waiting for O. It's boring. Although, I'm hoping I'm not far off O now so we can start BDing. Then I can get all obsessive again with my POAS addiction. :blush: Yes, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms. Lol.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Girly- what's POAS stand for ? Sorry I'm new to this lol and any kind of waiting
Sucks lol but I hope the days go by fast for u :)


----------



## Girly922

Pee on a stick. Lol. :) A few of us on here have a thread running about how many times we test each cycle, and what dpo we start at etc. I'm just being impatient. :haha:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lol that's nice pee on a stick :)


----------



## Renaendel

I hope I can join you lovely ladies. Currently undergoing a nmc Hcg at 5w5d was around 350. Dr. would like to test two days after I stop bleeding, so in the next week or two. Once my level is back down to zero she said that we can ttc again. I think it is just what I need to do. It will be wonderful to have that intamacy back with DH.

Seems like you are all getting positive opks which is amazing! I so wish they had digital sticks to tell you the hcg that we could do at home. More sticks to pee on I guess.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sorry for ur loss.. But we have some fun land helpfully ladies in this thread :) don't be afraid to ask questions . God knows I do lol


----------



## needshelp

anyone else have this happen? CD 14 (all the signs of ovulation-cramps, back ache)...Monday-TONS of EWCM but nothing since....my digital went to high on monday and remained on high but no peak...i bought the smiley ones today and it showed a smiley face?! what's this mean? am i ovulating?!!? AHHH!


----------



## Renaendel

needshelp said:


> anyone else have this happen? CD 14 (all the signs of ovulation-cramps, back ache)...Monday-TONS of EWCM but nothing since....my digital went to high on monday and remained on high but no peak...i bought the smiley ones today and it showed a smiley face?! what's this mean? am i ovulating?!!? AHHH!

If you get all those signs then your body is trying to ovulate. But you won't ever know if the egg actually dropped until you get a basal body temperature shift. For example Last month I had one failed ovulation around cd 16-17 with positive opks, Ewcm, the works but my temp never went up. So my body tried it again and at cd 19-20 I received my next set of positive opks, but this time my temp actually shifted so I knew it was successful.

Think about ovulation as trying to start your car on a very cold day. Sometimes you have to turn it over a few times before you get the motor started.


----------



## needshelp

thank you! that is really good advice! i wasn't sure because I had a positive OPK on the smiley ones but not on the actual digital monitor! So it is possible I may attempt to ovulate again in a few days?!!?


----------



## needshelp

I haven't been charting my temperature but if i don't get my bfp this month, i will defn start next! thanks again! my head is spinning trying to figure all this out


----------



## Renaendel

needshelp said:


> thank you! that is really good advice! i wasn't sure because I had a positive OPK on the smiley ones but not on the actual digital monitor! So it is possible I may attempt to ovulate again in a few days?!!?

If you just had a positive digital, then it is very likely you will O in the next 24-48 hrs. You won't know if ovulation is over for the month until you get a increased temp or you have an ultrasound of your ovaries. I am not sure how the monitor works once it has detected an estrogen surge and an LH surge once that month already. But I do know if you get a smiley digital you have lovin that needs to happen.

My recommendation would be :sex: a minimum of every other day while your digitals, are giving the O:)

If you are following SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) then when you see a pos opk, bed that night, plus the next two nights, take a day off and then dance one more time. That also gives you a poas break while you catch that egg.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Rena - love the way u talk :) dance one more time lol made me laugh reading it :)


----------



## oyinkan

l start BDing asap and also start testing with OPK right away......:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## needshelp

thanks girls! I did yesterday afternoon and plan on it tnoight too! I woke up with dull cramps again but did a smiley this morning and it was negative....not sure what is going on! but hoping I didn't miss it!! (yesterday I tested around 2 p.m. and got a positive)


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hi ladies! Thanks for leading me here Renaendel! I just went for my follow up bloodwork to show levels back at zero yesterday so fingers crossed for good news. I can't imagine it wouldn't be, I had a very early mc at 5 weeks and my levels were only 38 last Friday before I started bleeding the next day. Bleeding has stopped and I'm waiting on opk's in the mail. I checked my cp today and it's so high I can't reach it?? 

Did you guys all use the first day of bleeding as cd1?

I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. I'm glad that we all understand each other though.


----------



## needshelp

welcome crazywaiter! So sorry for your loss! I had an early M/c so feel your pain! I started counting day one as the first day i started bleeding (12-12-12)...I just started using OPK"s this month to figure out where I am in my cycle and hoping we all get to be bump buddies soon!! great group of girlies in here! don't know what I would do without stalking to pass the time! :hugs:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks, needshelp. :) I know what you mean...coming on these forums has kept me sane! 

I'm so hoping I ovulate early or late this month...I usually ovulate on day 15 and my husband will be traveling for work from days 14-18. :( I feel like I need the hope of a possible pregnancy to get me through. I'll be bummed if I miss the chance this month. 

I really hope we get to see some bfp's from this thread ASAP!!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome crazywaiter and renaendel. So sorry for both of your losses. :hugs: 

Crazywaiter, I counted the day I lost my LO as cd1. I started bleeding 2 days before but took it as the day I passed baby. I was further along than you were though and passed everything naturally and in tact. 

I hope your cycle gets back to normal fairly soon. I'm now in my 1st proper cycle after m/c and waiting to O. It's a horrible waiting game sometimes.


----------



## Renaendel

I know that most of us have had our losses in the last month or two. For those that have finished a cycle, like crazywaiter asked, did you still ovulate around the same time? Did your luteal phase change at all?
This is kind of like hitting a reset button on our cycle and I just have no idea what to expect. There is not a lot of easily accessible data out there.


----------



## Girly922

As far as I can gather most people get AF within 6 weeks. But I think that depends on how long it takes for your hcg to go back to zero. 

I got AF 31 days after my m/c. Cycle length normally 29 days. It took just under 2 weeks for my hcg to reach zero and I O'd a few days later, on cd16 I think. Which would've been my normal day to O. I had just started taking b complex (straight after m/c) so I think that lengthened my LP. 

I think I was quite lucky to get back into a normal cycle afterwards, as my hcg had reached 1100 just before my m/c. Because you weren't as far along I would expect you to have a normal-ish cycle (if you're normally regular). 

It's really difficult, and I found it so hard to start with as I just didn't know what to expect. It way my first pregnancy and there really isn't much info out there on exactly what to expect. It still hurts, and although excited about another pregnancy I'm also completely terrified. I really hope you get through it all okay. We're all here to support one another. :hugs:


----------



## Crazywaiter

I just took an opk, I'm CD 8 and there was a decent second line which is encouraging. There was NONE when I took one last Sat after i had started bleeding. I don't know if that really means anything though. I haven't used them since ttc with my second daughter. I've never temped either. I'm actually a birth doula and am shocked how much I don't know about conceiving considering how much I know about birth! :/


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I still haven't started testing .. My af just ended today when do u start testing for"o" should I wait a few days or start now?


----------



## Girly922

I started on cd6 but that's because I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor this cycle and that's when it asked me to start. I started getting highs on it at cd9. Just waiting for it to peak now. :) 

If you've got plenty of opks I would start early just in case O does come early. First cycle can still be a bit wonky.


----------



## oyinkan

I started using opk today and saw a faint line on T and dark line on C.....


----------



## Crazywaiter

I started yesterday at cd 8(cbfm thinks I'm 7 and asked) just to be safe since this month might be off. On a normal cycle I'd probably start on day 9, a lot of people start at 10.


----------



## Girly922

I'm cd12 and I got a very strong 2nd line on an opk this morning. Still not quite positive but close. But I did get my peak on CBFM today so I'm happy we've made the most of this weekend BDing. :blush: Way earlier than I expected to O though.


----------



## oyinkan

Mine is CD 7 am the opk shows positve bt d line ws faint.......I hop am abt to O


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck you guys so exciting that your ovulations are coming earlier. That means more eggs per year! I ordered my clearblue digital pack and a 40 opk ic pack from Amazon this morning. So excited for the bleeding to stop so we can get down to business. DH birthday is on the 10th of February and it would be so nice to be able to celebrate fully.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Took my first one today to kinda figure it out lol ..guess it will be my normal morning thing from now on lol


----------



## Girly922

I took another opk tonight and this one was positive. :happydance: 

I'm already getting excited about the prospect of POAS again!! Lol. How sad am I?!


----------



## Renaendel

Girly922 said:


> I took another opk tonight and this one was positive. :happydance:
> 
> I'm already getting excited about the prospect of POAS again!! Lol. How sad am I?!

I love it, good for you. There is nothinng wrong with enjoying testing. Just remember the quote from mamakris in the poas addicts forum. That can be your mantra.



MamaKris said:


> If it's in my house..I want to pee on it!!!!


----------



## Girly922

That made me laugh, again! I have a whole drawer of hpt's and OPKs. What can I say? I have a problem :blush:


----------



## Crazywaiter

I have the same problem, lol. :) I'm so excited for you that you got a positive opk! Let the symptom spotting begin. ;)


----------



## needshelp

hey! My DH's birthady is february 10 too! so is my bro's!


----------



## GoingBananas

Pretty sure we all have the same problem!!!


----------



## needshelp

I'm defn an addict too! I peed on three OPK's today and once with my digital! help me! it's getting EXPENSIVE! :dohh:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Wow I'm glad I'm no pee stick happy yet lol... I think ill stick to my one a day cuz they are kinda expensive good luck everyone :)


----------



## needshelp

day 18 for me and still getting highs on the monitor, no peak so hoping I did ovulate and monitor was just getting use to my cycles...fingers crossed but think i will try one more time tonight as a just in case (feeling a little crampy!):happydance:


----------



## Crazywaiter

I'm so excited for everyone! I'm so happy I have other people to watch and get excited for. Just twiddling my thumbs over here waiting to ovulate. I did get a call from dr today and levels are back at zero so that's good news I guess.


----------



## Renaendel

That is fantastic news, some ladies take a long time to get back to zero. Yay now I can cheer you on to O too!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks! I think if I'm not lucky or don't get the chance(if my OH is traveling during O) this month I'll start temping next month. These opk's are for the birds. Although I do enjoy peeing on all these sticks. ;)

How are you feeling, Ranaendel?


----------



## Renaendel

Better, I passed the sack yesterday night so the worst is over. I think it will be a week before I go in for my second hcg draw.


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter - that's great news!! :happydance: 

Needshelp - is this your first month using the monitor? I was so happy I got my peak as its my first month with it but it was way earlier than I expected. I'm guessing it's just as easy for it to be a few days later than you expect to. Are you backing it up with temping or OPKs in case you don't get a peak? 

Renaendel - massive massive :hugs:


----------



## fashionqueen

Maxparedesmom said:


> Took my first one today to kinda figure it out lol ..guess it will be my normal morning thing from now on lol




Maxparedesmom said:


> Wow I'm glad I'm no pee stick happy yet lol... I think ill stick to my one a day cuz they are kinda expensive good luck everyone :)

Buy the cheap ones from Amazon, I would assume you can buy similar ones in the US as we can here in the UK? They are really cheap you can pee on lots!

btw with most opks, you shouldnt use til after 11am to give the hormone enough time to build up, its not like hcg with pregnancy testing where its strongest in the morning :)

Im on cd4 now. Had the lightest period Ive had in my life only lasted 2 days. I did ovulate before but I guess perhaps my lining wasnt all that built up due to the D&C. So anyway on with waiting for ovulation now but I have long irregular cycles so no idea when it will happen. I couldnt believe I actually ovulated on cd24 after the miscarriage as I thought it would take much longer.


----------



## needshelp

Yes, this is my first time in a year and a half using my monitor (I used it with my DS) way back when...figured i'd dust it off! still on high! I backed it up friday (by chance) with OPK and got a smiley right away around 2 pm but it was gone again by the next day....hoping maybe I ov'd around thursday/friday last week...but monitor is still on high? i heard that sometimes the first month doesn't show peak but you can still get prego on high so hoping for the best! i'm sooo ready for baby number 2 to come along!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Cd7 boring still waiting to "O"


----------



## GoingBananas

AF finished yesterday - DH already asking if I'm ovulating yet... Cute :) going to start BD tonight, no harm in getting in as much as possible!! I'm CD8 so my app is showing that I'm in my fertile patch now. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## needshelp

Good luck ladies!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi guys would you mind if I joined you?

My mc started on Saturday at 6 weeks. Not sure when the pregnancy actually ended as my HCG levels were already down to 168 on Monday. Yesterday they were 58 so they're dropping quickly which I'm grateful for. And the bleeding is lessening already though the weekend was pretty horrific.

DH and I are obviously devastated (we had been trying for a year and I had just been referred to FS - I have severe endo and very irregular cycles - we took December off TTC whilst we waited for the FS and got our first ever BFP!) But the team at the early pregnancy unit were fab and we're ready to getting back to TTC straight away. I'm really hoping that at least getting pregnant will settle my cycles down a little - they were just starting to get into a more normal range (35 days instead of 50+!)

Wishing us all the best of luck and tons of babydust :dust:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome baby1wanted. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I wish none of us had to go through this. 

I was told the think of your body holding out a welcome mat for several months after m/c as your body is geared up for pregnancy so you're extra fertile. And that's fantastic that your cycles were regulating. I hope it doesn't take you too long to get your sticky bean. 

We're all hear if you need us. We all know how hard it is. Big :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Long list of replies today.

Baby1wanted: I am so sorry. I too started my mc at 5 weeks and officially lost it at 6 weeks to the day. :hugs: You are not alone. Everyone here has gone through a MC in the last month or two. We are here to give each other support. Welcome to our group.

Girly922: I read your post about the body holding out a welcome mat. I am 33 and I have to admit I giggled a little bit picturing a "welcome home sperm!" mat. 

Going bananas: gl on your bedding. What day you normally O? Same with Mazparedesmom? I haven't Od until cd 17 at the earliest, but who knows this month. I need my pee sticks soon!

Crazywaiter: thanks for asking. I am feeling much less raw about the whole thing. Flow wise it finally feels more like my period and less like Friday 13. I had a beautiful temp drop today. I am hoping that this all means I only have like four more days of bleeding left so I can do my final hcg Monday. Then the fun stuff with the welcome mat can begin.


----------



## Girly922

I can't remember who described it to me as that but it makes sense when you think about it. Lol. 

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better too. I never had the horrific Friday 13th style, mine was a complete m/c so everything came out in tact and attached which took less than half an hour. So the rest of time it was just like a light period. You'll have to let us know what your hcg is. Have you done any hpt's? I was doing one every few days to see how long it took me to show a bfn. I think it was about 11 days from the m/c.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hi ladies. :)

Baby1: I'm so sorry for your loss. :( It sounds like your levels are coming down quickly so hopefully your cycle will get on track soon. 

Ranaendel: I'm glad the bleeding is slowing down and you're feeling a little better. I wish I temped, it sounds like you have such a good feel for what's going on with your cycle. Hopefully you'll be getting geared up to O soon! 

Girly: Any symptom spotting?

I'm on CD 13 and no pos opk's or even highs on CBFM. My husband is leaving late tonight and won't be back until Tues night so thinking I'm going to miss my chance. We bd'd last night and will again tonight for the heck of it and maybe I'll o late b/c of the mc and we'll catch it when he gets back. FX'd.


----------



## Girly922

I'm only 3dpo so I know it's way to early to really have any symptoms. But today I had some light AF style cramps. Not for long and intermittent. Lasted an hour or so at most. And I've been peeing non stop today. Like a lot!! Not sure if that's just raised progesterone or what? 

CD13 you've still got plenty of time to O. And it might be delayed after the m/c. What CD do you normally O?


----------



## Crazywaiter

I seriously think I started noticing a few things at 3 or 4 dpo. FX'd for you!

I honestly have no idea when I normally O. Last month I think it was 15 just based on CM, and that was the first try. I got lucky with my first daughter and got pg right away and with my second I finally started using opk's after a few months and never even got a pos one but ended up pregnant that month.


----------



## Renaendel

Girly922 said:


> I'm only 3dpo so I know it's way to early to really have any symptoms. But today I had some light AF style cramps. Not for long and intermittent. Lasted an hour or so at most. And I've been peeing non stop today. Like a lot!! Not sure if that's just raised progesterone

Not necessarily to early. It is true that hcg isn't recognized until after implantation. I think it is important to remember that hcg is not your only pregnancy hormone. Women who conceive have a statistically significant higher level of oestrogen and progesterone from three days past ovulation to implantation than women who did not conceive that cycle.

There is debate on the cause of the increase. It is either a sign of conception or a sign of a particularly fertile cycle. Either way I felt my first signs at 3dpo and my husband started questioning me about being pregnant at 4dpo.

Cheering for you!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks hunny, that's really reassuring. I know in several cycles prior to my m/c I had high progesterone from the symptoms I had from O to AF. And almost all of those cycles we were using contraception.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Ahhhh cd 10 and still playing the waiting game ,will the waiting ever end lol..


----------



## Taydimages

Hey ladies! I'm new to this, but I've read so many helpful things women have posted since i became practically obsessed with figuring out when to get pregnant again after my m/c. I miscarried on January 11th for 6 days exactly. My dr told me to wait 3 months to try again! There was no way (even though she is a doctor) i still felt like it was okay to ttc as soon as i stopped bleeding. I know my body well enough to know that it feels right, plus I've always had regular periods and i was so early to miscarry. I began to ovulate 7 days after i stopped bleeding so im now in that two week waiting period and its killing me! Say a prayer it will be a big fat + Also does anyone know if a natural miscarriage is considered a menstrual cycle? Thanks! &#128515;


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello welcome and sorry for ur loss... We count first day u bleed as cd1 . I also didnt wait the two cycles my doctor told us to wait and started trying right away.. First cycle was a no go so hopeing for this cycle :) .. Good luck and baby dust to u.


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for the kind welcome ladies :hugs:
Well I think my bleeding has finished - am very grateful from the physical side it's not been too traumatic. So tonight we start again! We've never temped or done OPKs, we just didn't want to become so focused on it all if that makes sense? So we're just old fashioned bd every other day without fail (more if we want!) and hope for the best. 
I agree with what the others say - there's no need to wait 3 months, as long as you're ready in yourselves I say go for it!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Baby- sounds like a good plan to me :) good luck and lots of baby dust going ur way


----------



## Girly922

Baby1wanted - I was the same before the m/c. We were NTNP and I didn't like the idea of timing BDing and temping etc. Since the m/c it's been different. I've got the CBFM so I know when I O, and around that time I'm super horny :blush: so right now it's working for us.


----------



## needshelp

welcome to all the new girls! good luck! I'm in the 2ww and it's a killer this time (first full cycle since my m/c) I'm using the cbfm too but never got a peak this month!! weird! it's actually still making me test and I"m still on highs on cycle day 21! (of course I tested and got a bfn this morning but know it's way too early) I just couldn't help myself! I did get a smiley on a digital opk last Friday but it was super short lived! i'd do anything for a bfp! who's with me!?:happydance:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Baby1- smart plan!!! The every other day method is how I got preggo the first two times. I think it makes life less stressful to avoid all the opk's and whatnot. I'm doing it now because I want to know when/if I ovulate post mc because I'm certainly not going to stress during the tww and wonder if I'm pg if there's not even a chance. We also were going to try to gender sway(or attempt I should say) since this will be our last and we have two girls. Honestly though, especially after this loss I could care less! 

I still have low readings on cbfm which now I'm kind of happy about as I get closer to my husband getting back Tues night. Maybe I'll get a shot at it this month after all! 

How's everyone doing/feeling? Who's closest to testing time? Girly and needhelp, you guys are both tww, right? I just saw your post needshelp...are you thinking you o'd and the monitor missed it or its still coming?? 

Maxparedesmom-how's it going with opk's?


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter - that would be great if you got your peak when DH gets back. I was worried we'd be out of the running this cycle as FF predicted O while OH was away for work. Luckily I O'd 3 days before that, on the weekend!! So we had plenty of chance! Lol. 

I'm 5dpo and trying not to read into anything. I'm still peeing a LOT. Lol. And TMI but I have an abundance of lotion-y cm. I feel wet. :yuck: But I don't really remember if that is normal for my average cycle. I know I normally get more cm right before AF, but this early?? I wish my memory was better!! :rofl:


----------



## fashionqueen

Cd8 for me so waiting to ovulate. Just hoping I don't take too long!


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies!
Well...10dpo today..no symptom nothing not even a sore bb, not a boo, feeling so sad and down....and I'm soooo fed up, fed up of it all. Its not fair people get preggers and not even deserve it, see too many people who have kids just cause they can and the we who really want and would love a child so much have stuff like this happen...life is so unfair..

I want to give up but I know that I won't but this is so soul destroying , just feel like it'll never happen for me :cry::cry:

Sorry I'm ranting :nope:


----------



## needshelp

rant away lady 1985! we all feel teh same way and it's good to let it all out! it seems soooo unfair sometimes doesn't it? i was so excited to get pregnant right away this second time around after it took us soooo long and many months of outright devastation with our ds!!! then to only have it shattered with a m/c....its so hard to try to stay positive in these situations but you aren't out til AF shows her ugly face! hang in there!


----------



## needshelp

Crazywaiter said:


> Baby1- smart plan!!! The every other day method is how I got preggo the first two times. I think it makes life less stressful to avoid all the opk's and whatnot. I'm doing it now because I want to know when/if I ovulate post mc because I'm certainly not going to stress during the tww and wonder if I'm pg if there's not even a chance. We also were going to try to gender sway(or attempt I should say) since this will be our last and we have two girls. Honestly though, especially after this loss I could care less!
> 
> I still have low readings on cbfm which now I'm kind of happy about as I get closer to my husband getting back Tues night. Maybe I'll get a shot at it this month after all!
> 
> How's everyone doing/feeling? Who's closest to testing time? Girly and needhelp, you guys are both tww, right? I just saw your post needshelp...are you thinking you o'd and the monitor missed it or its still coming??
> 
> Maxparedesmom-how's it going with opk's?


I"m not sure if I ovulated or not! I had a smiley only one day on the opk and then still on high on my monitor! i'm on cd 22 now and have been on high for almost 14 days! (kind of annoying they are amking me waste all these expensive tests) I had symptoms of ovulation (EWCM, cramps, lower back pain) but cannot be 100 percent certain! wish i knew so this wait would not be so tough! I tested on friday and BFN of course! so not feeling too hopeful this time around!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Crazy- I'm on cd12,no positives on the ovulation tests yet still waiting .. My app says around cd17 I should "o" so just waiting and waiting lol


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Crazy- how do u gender sway? I have 2 boys one here and ones a angel.. We want our girl :) but like u doesn't really matter to much either way lol...


----------



## Crazywaiter

Maxparedesmom-First, I am so very sorry for your loss of your angel Max. I can't even begin to imagine the heartbreak. :( As far as gender swaying, here is my favorite compact article that gets to the point:
https://www.fertilitymomma.com/page12.htm

Needshelp-As if the tww isn't annoying enough when you know your o date! I hope you get a bfp and soon. :)

Lady1985-I'm sorry you're feeling down. :( TTC really can do a number on the emotions.

Girly-I think that's so cool that you o'd early and you guys got some good bd'ing in. ;) I've still got no signs of o and 2 more days to go...

Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies out there!!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Thank u crazy .. It always is heartbreaking .. I am also sorry for ur loss . A loss is a loss no matter how far alone u are :cry: 
I will be sure to read this :)


----------



## anchor08

My thoughts are with all of you. We're always waiting for something, and it's always hard! I'm at 14dpo today with a few very mild symptoms that could easily be nothing, but my temp is still high. If it stays up tomorrow I'll probably buy tests and try one Tuesday morning if still no AF.


----------



## Renaendel

surprise, I hope posting this in this thread is ok. Well I told you guys I passed the sack this last Sunday and was hoping to ttc by the 10th. Friday evening I started hurting again like Sunday. We decided that it was time to go into the Emergency room. By 2am I was being wheeled into surgery to have my right tube and baby removed at 7 weeks.

Still a little shocked that there were two. Is there anyone I here who had to have a tube removal that I could pm back and forth with questions? I think that ttc is now going to have to be postponed for three months.


----------



## Crazywaiter

OMG, I'm so sorry Renaendel!! That must have been really scary. Thank goodness you went in when you did! I don't know much about tube removal so can't help you there, but I'll be thinking of you and hope you recover quickly from surgery. xoxo


----------



## Girly922

Oh renaendel hunny!! Massive :hugs: Are you okay sweetie? I'm sorry, I don't really know anything about tube removal. One thing I do know though is that my friend only has one ovary and since having the left ovary removed the right one picked up the slack and she still ovulates every month. Not sure if this works the same in tube removal but definitely positive. 

Take it easy, wishing you all the best for a quick recovery!! :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I'm soo sorry :cry: I too don't know about it but I hope u find the answers u need .. :hug:


----------



## anchor08

Crazywaiter said:


> OMG, I'm so sorry Renaendel!! That must have been really scary. Thank goodness you went in when you did! I don't know much about tube removal so can't help you there, but I'll be thinking of you and hope you recover quickly from surgery. xoxo

Wow, that's a crazy situation Renaendel, I'm glad you're okay! I can't even imagine what you must be feeling right now, but take care of yourself and take all the time you need. We're all hoping for the best for you!


----------



## lady1985

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Well...10dpo today..no symptom nothing not even a sore bb, not a boo, feeling so sad and down....and I'm soooo fed up, fed up of it all. Its not fair people get preggers and not even deserve it, see too many people who have kids just cause they can and the we who really want and would love a child so much have stuff like this happen...life is so unfair..
> 
> I want to give up but I know that I won't but this is so soul destroying , just feel like it'll never happen for me :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry I'm ranting :nope:




needshelp said:


> rant away lady 1985! we all feel teh same way and it's good to let it all out! it seems soooo unfair sometimes doesn't it? i was so excited to get pregnant right away this second time around after it took us soooo long and many months of outright devastation with our ds!!! then to only have it shattered with a m/c....its so hard to try to stay positive in these situations but you aren't out til AF shows her ugly face! hang in there!

Thanks hun:hugs: we're are ttc our #1 its taking so long its so easy to think
it'll never happen on cycle 21 now...just not feeling any symptoms... I want some! I'm on 11dpo tomorrow, too scared
to test yet!



Crazywaiter said:


> Maxparedesmom-First, I am so very sorry for your loss of your angel Max. I can't even begin to imagine the heartbreak. :( As far as gender swaying, here is my favorite compact article that gets to the point:
> https://www.fertilitymomma.com/page12.htm
> 
> Needshelp-As if the tww isn't annoying enough when you know your o date! I hope you get a bfp and soon. :)
> 
> Lady1985-I'm sorry you're feeling down. :( TTC really can do a number on the emotions.
> 
> Girly-I think that's so cool that you o'd early and you guys got some good bd'ing in. ;) I've still got no signs of o and 2 more days to go...
> 
> Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies out there!!!

Thanks too :hugs: for something that is supposed to be so natural is soon stressful, I'm fed up of hearing, just relax, don't think about it....ah!!!



anchor08 said:


> My thoughts are with all of you.  We're always waiting for something, and it's always hard! I'm at 14dpo today with a few very mild symptoms that could easily be nothing, but my temp is still high. If it stays up tomorrow I'll probably buy tests and try one Tuesday morning if still no AF.

ooh anchor! Sounding great for you!! :happydance: exciting stuff! Any symptoms??



Renaendel said:


> surprise, I hope posting this in this thread is ok. Well I told you guys I passed the sack this last Sunday and was hoping to ttc by the 10th. Friday evening I started hurting again like Sunday. We decided that it was time to go into the Emergency room. By 2am I was being wheeled into surgery to have my right tube and baby removed at 7 weeks.
> 
> Still a little shocked that there were two. Is there anyone I here who had to have a tube removal that I could pm back and forth with questions? I think that ttc is now going to have to be postponed for three months.

Oh hunni, I'm so so sorry to hear what you are going through, my thoughts, positive vibes and best wishes are coming through to you :hugs::hugs:

I haven't been though this but I have seen a lot of success with one tube x


----------



## fashionqueen

Wow I didnt even know you could have that happen Renaendel. Hope you heal physically quickly.


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks for the kind wishes. I am feeling a bit better about the whole thing, and a lot less fuzzy from the drugs so here are answers to the questions.

According to my doctor the chances are around 1 in 30,000 for a heterotopic pregnancy when couples try to conceive without medical intervention. The rates would have been higher if i were doing IVF. I looked back at the packet the OB gave us at the hospital his afternoon. My grandmother and her sister were twins so they do run on my moms side. The removal procedure done was a Unilateral Salpingectomy. She estimates my fertility will only drop to 70-85 percent of what it was before.

That one tube CAN help sweep up the egg fom my right side if I ovulate there. We also have a better chance since now we know I can drop more than one egg in a month. My chances of twins is now reduced though, which is kind of nice since a twin birth could be very hard on my tiny stature.

The OB recommended I start charting if I didn't do it already so I would know when my cycles regulated signaling my body is healed and I can TTC. I went to start a new cycle in Fertility friend on the second which is officially when everything baby was removed from my body. Since I tagged the mc starting like 10 or so days before it won't reset. 

Reading their literature it says that if you have an operation to remove the embryo that you should start your chart on that day, but it won't let me. Do you guys know how to fix this? I need like a manual override.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Wow. Well I'm glad to hear that it shouldn't effect your fertility too much and that's pretty amazing that your one tube can get eggs from both ovaries. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that but it sounds like you're ready to be back in the baby making game ASAP. :) I don't use FF so I have no idea how to fix that. 

I hope you're getting some much needed rest!!


----------



## anchor08

Renaendel said:


> The OB recommended I start charting if I didn't do it already so I would know when my cycles regulated signaling my body is healed and I can TTC. I went to start a new cycle in Fertility friend on the second which is officially when everything baby was removed from my body. Since I tagged the mc starting like 10 or so days before it won't reset.
> 
> Reading their literature it says that if you have an operation to remove the embryo that you should start your chart on that day, but it won't let me. Do you guys know how to fix this? I need like a manual override.

Just above the chart is a "cycle list" button. If you click that, then at the top of the next page is a button for "change start date". Click that, select which cycle you want to change (the current one), ignore all the warnings about why you shouldn't do it, and you should be good to go.

Not much to report here, slightly sore bbs and tired, mild symptoms that could easily go either way. I had a very disrupted night last night, not much sleep, so I don't how that affected my temp this morning...it was slightly down but still in the mid to high post-O range.


----------



## needshelp

wow Renaendael, you've been through much this past week. So sorry this has happened but excited to have you back in the game with us all! 
not much to report here either...hoping to test soon this week and if it's BFN, on to cycle three after m/c...


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry for being a bit quiet this end, had a nightmare few days. My miscarriage all finished by the end of last week - I'd stopped bleeding and had a negative HPT and was feeling quite positive. Then Saturday what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
Just home this evening and have managed a piece of toast for dinner... off to get a proper night's sleep now but will catch up with the thread tomorrow to see what's been happening - hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## Renaendel

Baby1wanted

I said it in the other thread
But I am so glad you went to the hospital and had this looked at. 

Glad you are safe now! We can be recovery buddies!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Oh my goodness, Baby1! That sounds awful, I'm so sorry. I'm glad you're home and I hope you're feeling better soon! 

Ranaendel-how are you doing?

What's going on with everyone else? Symptoms? Ovulating? Testing? :)


----------



## ready4family

I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!


----------



## lady1985

ready4family said:


> View attachment 564031
> I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!

Ooooh exciting looking good hunni!:thumbup::happydance:

I'm 16 dpo no sign of af yet but bbs getting more sore! Hope she stays away!


----------



## ready4family

Lady that's good! Have you tested yet?


----------



## needshelp

ready4family said:


> View attachment 564031
> I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!

Looking great!!!! wooo hoo!! thats what mine looked like at first too!! I got a bfp on a digital two days later!! good luck! and keep us posted!


----------



## Crazywaiter

How exciting!!! Def keep us posted!


----------



## ready4family

I'm hoping to get a positive on a digi tomorrow morning with FMU, we'll see! I bought a valentines card and a box of chocolates and will put the test in the chocolates, and will tell him I wanted to celebrate early hehe!! Can't wait, he's going to be sooo surprised!!


----------



## lady1985

:bfp::bfp::bfp:!

Can't upload yet as I'm out but tested this morn 17dpo...super dark positive on clear blue!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Congrats lady!!!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Congrats ready:) think I said it in another thread but it's soo exciting that I thought I'd
Say it again lol


----------



## lady1985

What do you think?!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0646[2].jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :( 
I'm feeling pretty lost right now....


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Awww ready .. I'm soo sorry :cry:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lady looks like a BFP to me !!!! Yay!!


----------



## anchor08

ready4family said:


> Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :(
> I'm feeling pretty lost right now....

Oh no, I'm so sorry Ready. Hugs and prayers are with you.


----------



## lady1985

Maxparedesmom said:


> Lady looks like a BFP to me !!!! Yay!!

Me too! last month it was soooo much lighter than this when I had my chem pregnancy so I'm feeling so happy, I can't believe it's soo dark! I'm not sure if you can see on the pic but the test line is darker than the control line!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I can :) it looks great!! I'm soo happy for u ..


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Soo I'm a little worried. I'm supose to go to a baby shower today and I'm not to sure
How I feel about it .. In kinda worried about going and making it make me feel horrible . Anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## lady1985

Maxparedesmom said:


> I can :) it looks great!! I'm soo happy for u ..

Thanks so much...fx everything goes well. I feel different from last month so different is good! :cloud9:


----------



## lady1985

Maxparedesmom said:


> Soo I'm a little worried. I'm supose to go to a baby shower today and I'm not to sure
> How I feel about it .. In kinda worried about going and making it make me feel horrible . Anyone have any suggestions ?

Try put on a brave face hun. Just think about your friend and be there for her.

I have a pregnant friend too and the though of meeting her is hard but sometimes it's a hurdle you just need to cross. I get scared to meet then I feel fine when i'm with her.

Your time will come, until then take some comfort in someone else's happiness. x :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

She's a friend of my moms and I don't know her but I don't Like being home alone and since she's leaving she asked Me a few weeks ago if I wanted to go and I kind Of got mad at her for even asking me . But i guess ill go and see How it goes..


----------



## needshelp

lady1985 said:


> What do you think?!!

congratulations lady!!! soo happy! we will be bump buddies! happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## needshelp

ready4family said:


> Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :(
> I'm feeling pretty lost right now....

so sorry ready...I'm here to chat if you need to! Just pm me! I know this feeling all too well...:(:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

ready4family said:


> Hey ladies, I'm SAD to say I woke up at 4am bleeding heavily, so I guess I'm experiencing my first (and hopefully last) chemical pregnancy. it's really dark like when I miscarried too and my symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. I'm CRUSHED. :(
> I'm feeling pretty lost right now....

Ready4family,

I am so sorry Hun. I know a lot of people downplay chemicals, but the fact is a loss is a loss. The lovely ladies here understand that. One you see that BFP it is a whole different ball game. You have my deepest sympathies.

Crazywaiter, sorry I have been gone for a short while. Had an embarrassing complication from my lap surgery. But I am healing.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hope ur doing better Rena ..hope all is well .. And glad to see u back


----------



## Crazywaiter

Congrats, lady1985!

Readyforfamily- I'm so very sorry. :( It really is just crushing. 

Ranaendel- I'm glad you're healing! I see you're back charting. Did they say what's the average for ovulating post surgery?

Maxmom- I would just be gentle with yourself. If you get there and it's too much just find a polite way to excuse yourself. Usually the thought of things is worse than the actual event though so hopefully you'll enjoy yourself. :)

I finally ovulated on cd19 or 20-my CBFM gave my 1st peak day on cd18(the day my hubs got back so we bd'd!) and I had my first pos opk in the morning on cd19(we bd'd in the am day 20)So I'm either 2 or 3 dpo and the waiting begins. I started using progesterone cream last night without consulting with my dr. :-/ I've been showing signs of low progesterone for months and she said we'll keep an eye on it and even with the loss she said let's see what happens next before testing. I read up on it and I can't find any risks of trying it so I'm doing it.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Good luck crazy .. And that's what my mom told me she said if I need to leave that I could come Back and pick her up. I think ill be ok . On my 2 weeks wait .. Already going crazy and it's only on 2pod lol


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Dpo*


----------



## lady1985

Maxparedesmom said:


> She's a friend of my moms and I don't know her but I don't Like being home alone and since she's leaving she asked Me a few weeks ago if I wanted to go and I kind Of got mad at her for even asking me . But i guess ill go and see How it goes..

its hard I know. I'm sure if you don't feel comfortable and make you excuses to leave, if she knows you situation she'll understand, if she doesn't know then I'm sure she's not going to be mad.

You're braver than me...I think I would chicken it tbh... :dohh:


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> What do you think?!!
> 
> congratulations lady!!! soo happy! we will be bump buddies! happy and healthy nine months!Click to expand...

Thank you needs! So excited, super tired and feeling sick when I went out to a restaurant 2nite must be good signs:thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around much recently, haven't been feeling too well. 

Ready I'm so sorry! How're you feeling? Massive :hugs:

Renaendel - how're you feeling? Recovering well I hope!

Lady, that is an amazing bfp!!

AFM - I haven't been feeling great, think I'm getting this sickness bug everyone's been getting. Plus my nan's in hospital, luckily nothing serious. I'm 12dpo and still getting BFNs. AF should be here in the next few days, think I'm out. Ready to move onto next month now.


----------



## Renaendel

Hey girly, glad to see you are still around and doing ok if not amazing. Maybe it isn't the cold going around. I hope it is good news. I hope your nana gets out of the hospital.

Had a brutal tmi experience yesterday and then possible ovulation today?? I think my body has no idea what is going on. I put the info in my journal, some things are not discussed in polite company. :embarrassed:


----------



## needshelp

lady1985 said:


> needshelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> What do you think?!!
> 
> congratulations lady!!! soo happy! we will be bump buddies! happy and healthy nine months!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you needs! So excited, super tired and feeling sick when I went out to a restaurant 2nite must be good signs:thumbup:Click to expand...

those are defn good signs! I'm feeling much better this time around! I have lower back ache though that scares me and off and on cramps!! other than that, just very hungry and peeing a lot!!! praying sooo much that this baby is a keeper!!! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

I have to say it makes me feel better to see you guys getting your bfps after your losses. All things are possible!


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needshelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> What do you think?!!
> 
> congratulations lady!!! soo happy! we will be bump buddies! happy and healthy nine months!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you needs! So excited, super tired and feeling sick when I went out to a restaurant 2nite must be good signs:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> those are defn good signs! I'm feeling much better this time around! I have lower back ache though that scares me and off and on cramps!! other than that, just very hungry and peeing a lot!!! praying sooo much that this baby is a keeper!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I was saying to dh yesterday that I feel very different from last month. I just felt completely out of it tired, really really dizzy. This time my bbs are super sore and I feel great other than last nights little episode. I still feel a bit scare bout it not sticking but such a positive test makes me feel better. I'm praying this is our time! X


----------



## needshelp

lady1985 said:


> needshelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needshelp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> What do you think?!!
> 
> congratulations lady!!! soo happy! we will be bump buddies! happy and healthy nine months!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you needs! So excited, super tired and feeling sick when I went out to a restaurant 2nite must be good signs:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> those are defn good signs! I'm feeling much better this time around! I have lower back ache though that scares me and off and on cramps!! other than that, just very hungry and peeing a lot!!! praying sooo much that this baby is a keeper!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I was saying to dh yesterday that I feel very different from last month. I just felt completely out of it tired, really really dizzy. This time my bbs are super sore and I feel great other than last nights little episode. I still feel a bit scare bout it not sticking but such a positive test makes me feel better. I'm praying this is our time! XClick to expand...

My symptoms just disappeared over night...:( super worried


----------



## lady1985

Just had a bit of cramping and started to freak out but was on for 2 mins! 

Wat were you're symptoms hun?


----------



## needshelp

i had gas, constipation, sore bb's to touch only, lower back ache, cramping, hungry, and tired!! now, i have nothing!!! :shrug:


----------



## Renaendel

FX - you guys, good luck


----------



## Girly922

Renaendel I love you! Lol. You never give up hope. Unlike me. I took a test this morning and one about half an hour ago!! 

What do you think? I'm hoping it's sticky!! :rofl:

First one is just an IC with fmu. Very faint line but definitely pink. 
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/78634774-791C-4DDD-A23A-455B4F95C4EE-41328-00002D84456403AA.jpg

Second one, done just now with about a 3hour hold. I know it's a blue dye but these have a pretty good review. 
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/F9F057EC-E894-4163-B4CD-F8202A7A2571-41328-00002D842995E073.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> i had gas, constipation, sore bb's to touch only, lower back ache, cramping, hungry, and tired!! now, i have nothing!!! :shrug:

Try another test in the morning hunni. Fx for you xx


----------



## Renaendel

What is the brand name of the IC and of your blue dye test. I ask so I can look up their HCG rating. That can easily tell us why one would be positive and one negative. Also it's hard to be glum when I can finally wear pants! They aren't buckled and I have a maternity camisole down over my hips, but it means I can go out for DHs birthday tonight.


----------



## lady1985

Whoop girly... looks like your on your way to a bfp!! Test with first am pee, I'm sure it will be darker :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## farmwife25

Hell Ladie. I was wondering if I coulf join your group? I am very new to this sort of thing so please bare with me. I had a missed miscarriage in december. It was our first pregnancy and things were really wonky durring the 2 month ordeal but all was confirmed when I went for my first U/S dec 11 and what should of been a 13 week pregnancy was only measuring at 5 weeks with no h/b. A week later there was still no change in the fetus and no h/b so I had a week to expel baby naurally other wise it was a D & C on dec 24. I miscarried naturally on dec 23. Well I got a BFP on Feb 1 with no AF. I am soooo worried I am going to mmc again. I feel alot different this time but my tender breasts seem to come and go which scares me. I have read mmc are very rare, but sure seem to hear lots about them. maybe since us woman flock together for support and discuss it maybe???? My DH seems much more researved this time around, maybe he doen't want to get to excited until he knows all is ok. I have a dr appt tomorrow so I am hoping he can get me in for an U/S ASAP to check everything. I just need some support from fellow ladies who can relate.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello farmwife and welcome . Sorry for ur loss and congrats on ur new bfp :) I can't give touch advice since I havnt gotten my bfp yet .. Lost my max dec 20 so not to far from urs . We are here to talk if u ever want to bent .. Happy 9 months to u :)


----------



## Girly922

Welcome farmwife!! I'm so sorry for your loss but congrats on your bfp!! I had my m/c at 6w3d on dec 16th and started TTC again straight away. I think I've got the start of a bfp today. Excited but terrified at the same time. Really hoping it sticks!!


----------



## needshelp

we lost our baby on dec 12 and i'm pregnant again...i have a 16 month old as well so feeling very tired! I'm hearing that if you have chemical only once, chances are very good you will have a healthy pregnancy immediately following as you are extra fertile and all "cleaned out"....i have the same worries as you as my symptoms come and go and i have some cramping...:( I have no more tests at home so have to wait until tomorrow, plus my car is in the shop...:( my doctor should have my blood results by tomorrow, at least i'm hoping!! this was the longest weekend ever!


----------



## farmwife25

maxparadesmom- so sorry for your loss. I can not imagine. A loss is a loss no matter when. Thanks for the well wishes. . .fingers crossed.

Girly- thanks for the welcome. I have everything crossed that I can cross. Its hard to not worry when thats waht us woman do, but venting helps relieve it!!

Keep you all posted after the dr appt. tom. I have already done urine test, but will have blood done tom. I assume.


----------



## mararose93

Hi Ladies!

So happy to hear some good news here, welcome to all the newbies also! 

A little update from me is, 'trying, trying and more trying' lol.. And hoping for the best news in the next few weeks! :) 

How is everyone doing? Feels like ages since I've visited.


----------



## Girly922

Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative. 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg

So I'm now a very happy bunny. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:


----------



## needshelp

:happydance:


Girly922 said:


> Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> So I'm now a very happy bunny.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:

:happydance:Congrats!!! we can be bu mp buddies!


----------



## oyinkan

Farmwife,welcome to this thread
Girly,so hapi 4 u


----------



## farmwife25

mararose- thanks for the welcome!!

Girly- WOOHOO!!!!! That was me on the 1st of feb. I had faint internet cheapy which was also "ultrasensative" test, so I wasnt sure it would register on a digi!!!:happydance: 

AFM I go to my first dr appt today. So worried what he will say. And even more worried about when I go for U/S. I am very worried as my tender breasts seem to not be so sore anymore, and I dont have any morning sickness but rather feel off all day. Thanks to "what to expect when your expecting" a loss of symptoms is something to worry about. Ahhh I can't handle another loss. Plus DH is gone this week for some training for work so I am home alone. . . :cry:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Yay Girly!!!!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Do the clear blue test show u how far u are along about?


----------



## lady1985

Girly922 said:


> Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> So I'm now a very happy bunny.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:

Weeeee! Well done girly, you me and needs all together this month! :hugs::hugs:

I did another test this morning and the lines came strong again!:happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Girly922

Maxparedesmom said:


> Do the clear blue test show u how far u are along about?

They give you a guide. 1-2 is really between 3-4 weeks as they measure it from conception rather than lmp. I will do another one next week and the week after until I get my 3+ :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

needshelp said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> So I'm now a very happy bunny.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Congrats!!! we can be bu mp buddies!Click to expand...




lady1985 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> So I'm now a very happy bunny.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:
> 
> Weeeee! Well done girly, you me and needs all together this month! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I did another test this morning and the lines came strong again!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Would love to be bump buddies with both of you!! Glad I've got you girls Togo through it with me to be honest. Especially so soon after all our m/c's :hugs:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Yay, girly!!!!! Congrats!!! I'm so happy for all of you! I hope I get to join the pg club soon!!


----------



## lady1985

Girly922 said:


> needshelp said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> So I'm now a very happy bunny.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:
> 
> :happydance:Congrats!!! we can be bu mp buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning, just to confirm my other tests I did a digi. Scariest wait I think I've ever done. I just sat here completely terrified it'd come up negative.
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg
> 
> So I'm now a very happy bunny.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Send me sticky vibes please :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeee! Well done girly, you me and needs all together this month! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I did another test this morning and the lines came strong again!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Would love to be bump buddies with both of you!! Glad I've got you girls Togo through it with me to be honest. Especially so soon after all our m/c's :hugs:Click to expand...

I know so soon after m/c last month, I can't believe it! I'm not very lucky at this ttc thing especially after 21 months trying!

I'm 19dpo today, really tired, super sore bbs and feel like there's deffo something going on in there:thumbup: not cramps but some tugging and twinges..


----------



## Girly922

They do say you're 'super fertile' after a m/c though!! I hope this is your sticky bean!! 

I'm 14dpo today, not too much going on other than the constant nausea. Started using my sea-bands already. Think I'll be picking up some hard boiled ginger sweets over the next couple of days too. Boobs are nowhere near as tender as they are before AF, only sore if I poke them!! Lol. I'm really irritable though, like I'm flipping out really easily right now. Other than that not much to report. Lol.


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter said:


> Yay, girly!!!!! Congrats!!! I'm so happy for all of you! I hope I get to join the pg club soon!!

Thanks hunny! I hope so too! Everyone here deserves their sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## needshelp

congrats to all these bfps!! i got my bloods today! they were 95 on friday and 495 today so at least they are increasing...i think this is good!i'm not familiar with all this stuff and my doc is not too patient and keen on explaining things!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

That's a good number :) the number should increase by atleast half in 2 days
.. So that's a great increase ..


----------



## needshelp

thats great to know! i was thinking it was over three days as the offices were closed on Sunday so had to wait today...so was hoping those numbers were good over three days! i go again on wednesday! hopign they ease my mind!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

That's still a great number since fri it was 95 it went
Up 400 in 3 days that's more then half a day :)


----------



## needshelp

thats good to think of it that way! I guess I didn't really! is it suppose to only double every two days you said? so doubling every day is defn good!!! Now I can't wait for wednesday! i twisted weird today and had a sharp stabbing pain in my left side so defn think something is goin on in there! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Don't worry need :) and good luck on ur doctor ap wed..


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. I'm hoping to catch some of this thread's good luck! I went in for a sono at 9 weeks and found out I had miscarried. I had a d&c 2 weeks ago. I think I ov'd this weekend although I didn't test or anything. I'm telling myself I'm 2 DPO. I don't have the greatest history (3 mc's, 1 chemical, twins with IVF!, 41) but still hoping...


----------



## Crazywaiter

Needs-that's awesome about your numbers!!! :)

Maxxiandniko-welcome and I'm so sorry for your losses. :( There is def some good luck going on around here...I hope I'm part of it too soon. Fx for you!!!


----------



## needshelp

Crazywaiter said:


> Needs-that's awesome about your numbers!!! :)
> 
> Maxxiandniko-welcome and I'm so sorry for your losses. :( There is def some good luck going on around here...I hope I'm part of it too soon. Fx for you!!!


welcome to you Maxxiandniko! sorry for your losses! Thanks crazywaiter! hope u join us very soon!:hugs:


----------



## needshelp

trying to think about the positive bloods! all i have to go on by now but hoping all these lovely ladies get their bfps!!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Welcome and sorry for ur losses as well .. Had lost of bfps recently in this thread so we are hopeing it will rub on all of us :)


----------



## Girly922

Welcome and I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: 

We have got a bit of a chain of BFPs going on here at the moment. I just can't wait to see who's next. I did another IC this morning and it was a LOT darker than yesterday's. Like I wouldn't be surprised if the test line is darker than the control line in the next couple of days. 

Spreading the :dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks to everyone. It's a long shot I know but it would be so nice.
Girly - it's so awesome seeing the line get darker isn't it?


----------



## lady1985

welcome:hi:

Anything is possible Max, we are all from different experiences so you never know, stay positive, and if you have a moment there are lots of lovely ladies to help you through :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Eek we need to find a new way to tell between me and the other max lol


----------



## Girly922

Maxparedesmom said:


> Eek we need to find a new way to tell between me and the other max lol

We really do, I'm totally confused already :rofl:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Call me Maxxi. Can someone tell me why I feel pregnant and why I want to take a pregnancy test? I don't even know if I o'd and even if I did I'm at most 3DPO. Help!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I feel the same way maxxi I'm going
To be testing sat I hope if I can wait that long .. Lol I'm only 5dpo lol but I feel sooo pregnant I always know when I am and every time I said I think I'm pregnant I was and
I sure feel it :) good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Girly922

Oh I hope you both are!! Totally spreading the :dust: right now!!


----------



## Renaendel

I hope we get a good string of bfps going in this thread.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Me too. The earliest I can test is Friday. I feel like AF is on her way and I'm sick with a horrible cold. Not to kill any positive energy but I know deep down inside that I'm most likely not pregnant but for whatever reason I'm having fun thinking of the possibility. I'm just hoping that I don't get too upset when AF shows up.


----------



## Mandy321

Hi I'm new to this. TTC #1 and had positive preg test last month after first time! Unfortunately turned out to be chemical pregnancy so have been waiting for AF for 2 weeks. However no sign and actually have signs that I'm ovulating. Doc said that this
Could be possible ad my body could have 'missed ' a period. She has said we can
Start trying as soon as we want but feels weird as not had AF? By the way what is BFP?


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Bfp=Big fat positive :)
Bfn= big fat negative 
Welcome and sorry for ur loss


----------



## Crazywaiter

Welcome Mandy, sorry for your loss. :(

So, I'm insane and had to POAS today. I rationalized that even though I knew it was too early and would be neg that I could see if these tests have evaps since I've never used them before. They don't. I bought ic's for the first time, so I have 20. Well, now 19. I couldn't stop myself. I may need a sponsor.


----------



## Mandy321

Thanks guys, still getting to grips with the lingo!

Sorry to hear your stories as well, it's so devastating!


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter said:


> Welcome Mandy, sorry for your loss. :(
> 
> So, I'm insane and had to POAS today. I rationalized that even though I knew it was too early and would be neg that I could see if these tests have evaps since I've never used them before. They don't. I bought ic's for the first time, so I have 20. Well, now 19. I couldn't stop myself. I may need a sponsor.

That made me laugh! I think last cycle I did my first test at about 4dpo just because they'd come in the post and I couldn't stop myself!! Lol.


----------



## lady1985

Mandy321 said:


> Hi I'm new to this. TTC #1 and had positive preg test last month after first time! Unfortunately turned out to be chemical pregnancy so have been waiting for AF for 2 weeks. However no sign and actually have signs that I'm ovulating. Doc said that this
> Could be possible ad my body could have 'missed ' a period. She has said we can
> Start trying as soon as we want but feels weird as not had AF? By the way what is BFP?

Get :sex: if you feel up to it!

Sorry for your loss, I had a chemical pregnancy in January, I ovulated 17 days after my 1st day of bleeding...and got my Bfp this month before another period, so if you feel up to it get at it cause you are super fertile following a chemical.:thumbup:


----------



## fashionqueen

Girly! Congratulations! Yay!!!! Really happy for you.

I'm currently 1dpo. We bd 3 times around ov so all I can do is hope for the best now!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, thanks for all your support - am feeling much better now! 
Renanedel how are you feeling? Hope my recovery buddy is getting better too?!

YAY YAY YAY to the new BFPs - am so so happy for you all and wishing you all happy and healthy 9 months with sticky beans :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Welcome to the new ladies - so sorry for your losses :hugs: - hopefully this thread will continue to be as lucky and we'll all get our rainbow babies soon.

Readyforfamily - am so so sorry for your loss - hope you're feeling a little brighter and sending hugs :hugs: your way

Maxparadesmom - how did the baby shower go in the end? Hope it wasn't too distressing for you. Two of my SIL are pregnant at the moment and it's hard to be around at times. How's the 2WW going?

Anyone else in the 2WW? - good luck to you all!

AFM DH and I have started BDing every other day now I'm better - I've been getting some pains down there so desperately hoping that my body's trying to ovulate!
:flower:

Hope I haven't missed too many of you out - there was a lot to catch up on!


----------



## Mandy321

lady1985 said:


> Mandy321 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to this. TTC #1 and had positive preg test last month after first time! Unfortunately turned out to be chemical pregnancy so have been waiting for AF for 2 weeks. However no sign and actually have signs that I'm ovulating. Doc said that this
> Could be possible ad my body could have 'missed ' a period. She has said we can
> Start trying as soon as we want but feels weird as not had AF? By the way what is BFP?
> 
> Get :sex: if you feel up to it!
> 
> Sorry for your loss, I had a chemical pregnancy in January, I ovulated 17 days after my 1st day of bleeding...and got my Bfp this month before another period, so if you feel up to it get at it cause you are super fertile following a chemical.:thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks for your advice. And sorry to hear of your loss as well. I'm just confused as I haven't bled since my chem pregnancy but doc says I should try? Is this safe?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mandy - it's safe. They tell you to wait a cycle mostly for dating purposes and to make sure you've dealt with the loss.

Crazy - I feel like testing too! And with second morning urine!

I felt pregnant yesterday and now nothing :nope: My chest hurts from coughing so much and I have horrible headache but that's about it. The good thing is that I am going to my ob and RE tomorrow just to talk about options so maybe that will make me feel better.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Mandy-did you find out it was a chemical by bloodwork? I agree, I'd just bd and see what happens!

Maxxi-I did it yesterday at 4pm! What is wrong with me? And I wouldn't worry about the symptoms, I looked back at last months and there were a couple days mixed in that I didn't feel much and the next day symptoms would be back. I feel pregnant too...but am really starting to doubt myself. Did I say yet how much I HATE the TWW? I do!!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Crazywaiter said:


> Mandy-did you find out it was a chemical by bloodwork? I agree, I'd just bd and see what happens!
> 
> Maxxi-I did it yesterday at 4pm! What is wrong with me? And I wouldn't worry about the symptoms, I looked back at last months and there were a couple days mixed in that I didn't feel much and the next day symptoms would be back. I feel pregnant too...but am really starting to doubt myself. Did I say yet how much I HATE the TWW? I do!!!!!

I do too :growlmad: And guess what? I just did a test - I couldn't stop myself - and I got a faint positive. I'm guessing it's leftover Hcg :nope: I'm not happy. I have no control over this situation but I fooled myself into thinking I did and now how do I even figure out when I ovulate? Do I keep taking tests till they're negative? I'm sure I will just because I like to see the positive but in all reality this is very frustrating!


----------



## Girly922

I kept testing until I got a negative. I think it took about 2 weeks and I O'd really soon after. I don't think we BD'd enough that cycle though. However, this cycle it was twice a day in the days running up to Oing. :haha: But it worked!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Girly922 said:


> I kept testing until I got a negative. I think it took about 2 weeks and I O'd really soon after. I don't think we BD'd enough that cycle though. However, this cycle it was twice a day in the days running up to Oing. :haha: But it worked!!


I figured it would be out by now since its been about 2 1/2 weeks since the d&c. Well I guess based on when I thought I ovulated I would have tested this Friday so I would have gotten the same result. I wonder if the positive will show up at the ob's office and what she'll do. After my chemical my level dropped so slowly that she was making me come back every other day to do blood work:growlmad:


----------



## Girly922

I'm not 100% if its differen after a d&c as I had a complete m/c, passed the baby on the Sunday and had stopped bleeding by the Thursday. I would go and get bloods though, just to try and figure out if it is leftover hcg or whether it's a new bfp!! 

Were you temping or using OPKs?


----------



## maxxiandniko

I've never temped and I didn't do opk's. With the last 2 d&c's I had negative hpt's at my 2 week follow up so I figured that the same would happen this time (esp since it's over 2 weeks). I'm going for my post-d/c check up tomorrow so we'll see what her hpt says. If it says positive I'm sure she'll do something just to make sure something didn't go wrong with the d&c


----------



## Girly922

Fair enough. I think if it is hcg left over from last time they'll have to do a scan to check for retained products (what an awful term!!). I hope its your bfp though hunny!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies, can I join you? :flower: I'd love to catch the baby dust you ladies seem to be spreading!! :)
I am waiting for AF to show post D&C which was done on 01/17. I'm not sure why it hasn't showed yet. I know I'm not pregnant because I just recently finished spotting post D&C and DH & I didn't get jiggy with it until 02/10. I don't know when to expect AF but I woudl think any day now. I wish she'd hurry up and show so that we can get back on the train. I got pregnant on Clomid after TTC for 11 months so I'm sure I'll have to get on Clomid again this time, which I can't do until I have a period. Ugh.
Anywho, I would really love to join you ladies if you don't mind :) And for those of you who had a D&C how long did it take for AF to show? I know it varies.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome hoping, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't help with AF after a d&c as I had a natural m/c but AF arrived 31 days after I passed the baby. I hope AF arrives for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks Girly, and big big congrats on your :bfp:!! <3


----------



## Girly922

Thank you :dance: 

I'm spreading the :dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Girly922 said:


> Fair enough. I think if it is hcg left over from last time they'll have to do a scan to check for retained products (what an awful term!!). I hope its your bfp though hunny!


That would be my luck :growlmad:


----------



## Mandy321

Crazywaiter said:


> Mandy-did you find out it was a chemical by bloodwork? I agree, I'd just bd and see what happens!
> 
> Maxxi-I did it yesterday at 4pm! What is wrong with me? And I wouldn't worry about the symptoms, I looked back at last months and there were a couple days mixed in that I didn't feel much and the next day symptoms would be back. I feel pregnant too...but am really starting to doubt myself. Did I say yet how much I HATE the TWW? I do!!!!!

Found out through positive preg test 4 days before period due and then negative few days later. Part of me thought maybe the positive test was wrong but from reading around I gather this is very rare and because I've not had period there's definitely something up with my body. Well I guess I'm just gonna keep going and what happens!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

2 week wait sucks!!!!!! Driving myself crazy!!!6dpo soo many symptoms .. Will be testing
Sat/sun see what happens lol.. Baby 1 u know the first hour was kinda hard but after that and chasing my 16 month old son around kept me busy lol.. Kick some kids butt for pushing my kid and I was me again lol.. Tell me why parents don't teach there 6 years olds that he's just a baby he doenst understand that it's not his toy.. Ahh lol .. Other then that it was good to be out and talk to people.


----------



## Girly922

The tww is pure hell!! But what are you symptoms?? 
Glad you were distracted enough.


----------



## lady1985

Mandy321 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandy321 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to this. TTC #1 and had positive preg test last month after first time! Unfortunately turned out to be chemical pregnancy so have been waiting for AF for 2 weeks. However no sign and actually have signs that I'm ovulating. Doc said that this
> Could be possible ad my body could have 'missed ' a period. She has said we can
> Start trying as soon as we want but feels weird as not had AF? By the way what is BFP?
> 
> Get :sex: if you feel up to it!
> 
> Sorry for your loss, I had a chemical pregnancy in January, I ovulated 17 days after my 1st day of bleeding...and got my Bfp this month before another period, so if you feel up to it get at it cause you are super fertile following a chemical.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. And sorry to hear of your loss as well. I'm just confused as I haven't bled since my chem pregnancy but doc says I should try? Is this safe?Click to expand...

If doc says go ahead why not? If you feel ready to go and your body is ready then it will be fine I'm sure. I was so scared I would get another chemical but I'm 5 weeks and 3 days now and everything seems fine.

Let's face it before you couldn't test until you were 10 days late and its only because the tests are so sensitive these days we can test so early. Chemical' s are so very common without testing you would just think you had a late period.

Me, I looked it like my body was getting ready, like a trial run to get things perfected, I just knew the 2nd time my body would know what to do. Good luck, do what YOU feel best hunni xx


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome maxxi. Hope this bfp dust rubs off. Ladies I am entering my fake tww. Two weeks until my post operative appt and I get to find out when we can start again.

Ready for that rainbow baby/babies nao!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Sore boobs bleeding gums witch is Normal for me while pregnant thick white discharge that I also only get while pregnant ... Told my husband either i have some serious issues or I'm pregnant lol. Hopefully my body isn't lying to me lol


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi Renae. I hope it does too. I just read your story. Sorry for everything. (By the way I love Montana)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Max - that all sounds really good! We're the same DPO I think except I don't know if I ovulated.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Renaendel

I love it up here. Best thing I ever did was to move up here to Montana.


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Lol maxxi ... Two max's hopefully two bfps :)


----------



## fashionqueen

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? :flower: I'd love to catch the baby dust you ladies seem to be spreading!! :)
> I am waiting for AF to show post D&C which was done on 01/17. I'm not sure why it hasn't showed yet. I know I'm not pregnant because I just recently finished spotting post D&C and DH & I didn't get jiggy with it until 02/10. I don't know when to expect AF but I woudl think any day now. I wish she'd hurry up and show so that we can get back on the train. I got pregnant on Clomid after TTC for 11 months so I'm sure I'll have to get on Clomid again this time, which I can't do until I have a period. Ugh.
> Anywho, I would really love to join you ladies if you don't mind :) And for those of you who had a D&C how long did it take for AF to show? I know it varies.

Hi I had a d&c and I ovulated 24 days after it and the got AF about 12 days after that.


----------



## jadebethe1

Hi. Sorry for all the losses. I found out that I was pregnant on the 28 of Jan late at night. I went to walgreens early on the 29th to buy a digital hpt , the one's that say's pregnant/not pregnant. Within 1 min or less it said pregnant. My reactions where, OMG'.. My cycle started on the 20 of Jan a normal cycle for me. It went off on the 25 I then started spotting on the 27 and I decided to take a opk. Thinking that I was ovulation, it was very positive less than a minute so I decided why not take a hpt and there were two lines faint but to lines. I later on on the 29 went to the ER for spotting that seemed to be a period only when I wiped. They confirmed that I was pregnant but possibly having a chemical pregnancy. I recieved a shot of Rho-Gam after finding out that I'm RH NEGATIVE. My beta was 53. I went to the women's health center and got another beta Friday the 1 of Feb and my beta was 114. Went back for a another beta on the 4 of be my beta was 67, went back again for another beta on the 8th of Feb my beta was 8 I have to go back Feb 15 for another beta. We wasn't ttc but we wasn't preventing it from happening. We've tried for 11 years and I pretty much thought that I didn't have to worry about using protection because it wasn't going to happen. I was wrong. I have PCOS. I was on a self-impose diet when I found out meaning I was taking diet pills and dancing and doing things that I believe pregnant women shouldn't do. I lost 45lbs and conceived. I felt so hurt finding out that I was losing my baby only shortly finding out that I was pregnant. Now I'm trying to figure out what is next. My cycle hasn't come on my nipples are sore I've been having ovary aches and cramps in both ovary's and all the opk's I take say's negative. Pregnancy test is also negative. I'm happy that I can get pregnant but more fears have grown. This was my first pregnancy ever (that I know of and that's in my medical charts). I'm impatiently waiting to start ttc.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi Jade and sorry for your loss. I had 1 chemical along with my 3 miscarriages and all sucked. But don't blame yourself. They're so common and mostly due to something with chromosomes. 

I tested again this morning and still faint and maybe a touch darker. If I took all three tests and mixed them up I could pick today's out but really it's because the control line is darker today. I'm not expecting this to turn into anything anymore :nope: Do you guys think I should get some opk's or just wait it out? AF should be here on I guess sometime next weekend. Why did I test!?!?!?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi Jade and sorry for your loss. I had 1 chemical along with my 3 miscarriages and all sucked. But don't blame yourself. They're so common and mostly due to something with chromosomes.
> 
> I tested again this morning and still faint and maybe a touch darker. If I took all three tests and mixed them up I could pick today's out but really it's because the control line is darker today. I'm not expecting this to turn into anything anymore :nope: Do you guys think I should get some opk's or just wait it out? AF should be here on I guess sometime next weekend. Why did I test!?!?!?

Maxxi, I'm so sorry for all of your losses. I know we've all lost. I too had a chemical and then this m/c last month. My doctor says if I have another one they will need to do tests or something. Have you had any tests done or just keep trying? :hugs: to you.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hoping - I've never had any of the embryos tested but my work up prior to ivf was negative. 

The bad news is that the positive tests are because of left over hcg :-(. The good news is that tech sees a cyst and says I should be ovulating soon. I never know when I ovulate though so how on earth will this work out again?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Have you tried temping? Opks?


----------



## Mandy321

lady1985 said:


> Mandy321 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to this. TTC #1 and had positive preg test last month after first time! Unfortunately turned out to be chemical pregnancy so have been waiting for AF for 2 weeks. However no sign and actually have signs that I'm ovulating. Doc said that this
> Could be possible ad my body could have 'missed ' a period. She has said we can
> Start trying as soon as we want but feels weird as not had AF? By the way what is BFP?
> 
> Get :sex: if you feel up to it!
> 
> Sorry for your loss, I had a chemical pregnancy in January, I ovulated 17 days after my 1st day of bleeding...and got my Bfp this month before another period, so if you feel up to it get at it cause you are super fertile following a chemical.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. I am going to keep trying. But I still have not had any bleeding (thought I would have some from losing the first pregnancy??) But nothing...


----------



## farmwife25

Hi Ladies, Sorry it has been a few days since I was on and posted anything. I got a call from the nurse at the DR office today. I was suppost to go in for a dating u/s since I had no AF between mc and new pregnancy. Problem is the u/s people dont want to book me as they dont know if it is a new prgnancy or left over from mc. My DR never booked me for a u/s after the mc, but reguardless shouldnt they see me to determine if 1-its left over from mc or 2- a new pregnancy??? Grrrrrr I am getting so fed up with the medical system here where we are. I have been given nothing but the run around since this all began in october. I am feeling so let down, definatly just another health care number in the system. I know there are far worse off people than me but I would like to know and desreve to know what is going on with my body so we can move forward. Kindda ironic how my DR said he would monitor this pregnancy more closely with u/s since I had a mc, when they wont even see me to see whats going on!
:cry::growlmad:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

farmwife25 said:


> Hi Ladies, Sorry it has been a few days since I was on and posted anything. I got a call from the nurse at the DR office today. I was suppost to go in for a dating u/s since I had no AF between mc and new pregnancy. Problem is the u/s people dont want to book me as they dont know if it is a new prgnancy or left over from mc. My DR never booked me for a u/s after the mc, but reguardless shouldnt they see me to determine if 1-its left over from mc or 2- a new pregnancy??? Grrrrrr I am getting so fed up with the medical system here where we are. I have been given nothing but the run around since this all began in october. I am feeling so let down, definatly just another health care number in the system. I know there are far worse off people than me but I would like to know and desreve to know what is going on with my body so we can move forward. Kindda ironic how my DR said he would monitor this pregnancy more closely with u/s since I had a mc, when they wont even see me to see whats going on!
> :cry::growlmad:

how long since your m/c?


----------



## farmwife25

I miscarried Dec 23. By the 2nd week of january I was getting CLEARLY negative preg tests both digi and reg. I also have ultra sensative which detects 10 mlu. I had very faint positive on jan 30 and feb 1st clear positive on digi and reg test.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

farmwife25 said:


> I miscarried Dec 23. By the 2nd week of january I was getting CLEARLY negative preg tests both digi and reg. I also have ultra sensative which detects 10 mlu. I had very faint positive on jan 30 and feb 1st clear positive on digi and reg test.

Is 2/1 the last time you tried a hpt? Sorry for all the ?'s just trying to piece the puzzle togehter. I cannot believe your dr isn't seeing you!!!


----------



## farmwife25

Hopin4ABump said:


> farmwife25 said:
> 
> 
> I miscarried Dec 23. By the 2nd week of january I was getting CLEARLY negative preg tests both digi and reg. I also have ultra sensative which detects 10 mlu. I had very faint positive on jan 30 and feb 1st clear positive on digi and reg test.
> 
> Is 2/1 the last time you tried a hpt? Sorry for all the ?'s just trying to piece the puzzle togehter. I cannot believe your dr isn't seeing you!!!Click to expand...

No prob with the Q's. Trust me this has been quite the ordeal. No I sadly am a POAS junkie. . . Preg tests are like crack for me lol!!! I have done HPT probaby every few days to ensure a line is getting darker. I have also done the Clearblue conception indicator over hte past 3 weeks to insure it to was going up. Feb 1st I got preg w/ 1-2 since conception. Feb 9th Preg w/ 2-3 since conception and finally Feb 14th Preg w/ 3+ since conception. So I dont know much about this stuff, but 2nd week of jan to Jan 26(thats the last time I did a test before the faint positive on jan 30) were all CLEARLY neg. Both the clearblue digi and the ultra sensative 10 mlu tests I had. Then On the 30th I got a faint positive and it has steadly gotten darker to yesterday was the last test I took. To the point where the test line is darker than the conrol. Im just upset because reguardless as to wheather or not it is a new pregnancy, which I think it is, they need to find out to either help me with a new pregnancy or help me get rid of the last one, and the only way to do so is by an u/s, am I right?

I just went for more blood work, I gues to see if my levels have increased from mondays. I am just so worried as I am still SOOOO confused over the last one. Here is some food for thought. . . . I was on the Depo shot from jan 2011 to jan 2012. My last shot was jan 2012, I got my fist period since before shot in May. I had periods EVERY month May upto and including Sept. No period came in Oct. When I was well over a week and a half late I took a HPT Oct 18 it was neg, I did it right before bed so I thought Ill do one in the morning. Next morning Oct 19 Neg. Over the weekend still no AF so I took another HPT Oct 22 it was Neg so I call the DR and they sent me to the lab for urine test Oct 22 it was Neg. So ok 4 tests all neg, must just be this stupid shot trying to leave my system. Nov rolls around Still no AF. I had 1 HPTleft (all these HPT were first responce digi by the way) so I decided I would take it to ease my mind that it would be neg and I could make a DR appt to see what was going on, if things were normally like this. So Nov 16 I take this last test and it was POSITIVE. I explained the story to him when I got in to see him over a week and a half later, he didnt seem to think it was odd but was attiment I conceived in sept. I had a really funny feeling about the whole thing I just felt something was either already wrong or gonna go wrong. I went for my u/s dec 11 which should of shown a 13 week pregnancy, sadly it showed a 5 week pregnancy with no HB. my hubby and I went in to see the DR the next day, he was still hopeful that the baby was fine, really when he thought preg should be 13 but it showed 5?!?!?!? reguarless he wanted to send me back for an u/s a week later to see if there were any changes. Dec 17 went to emergency as I was starting to get brownish discharge sorry TMI. . but I thought ok I am miscarrying.I talked to DR in the morning of Dec 18 and told him about the discharge he wasnt concerned at all and sent me that afternoon for another u/s still no change and he confirmed it was a m/c. I had till dec 24 to miscarry naturally otherwise it wad a christmas ever D & C for me. It happened dec 23 at home. He never sent me for any u/s follow up other than blood work. .now fast forward to my nightmare as of today. Sorry the post is so long, just wanted to give you some back ground info. I have tried to wrap my head around the whole thing, and my DR is clearly no help. He couldnt answer anything. So now we wait and see. . . . .


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Interesting. I think the bloodwork will definitely help clear this up a little - but if you're still testing positive and the bloodwork doesn't support that, then definitely an u/s would help. If the numbers are increasing the only possibility is that it's a new pregnancy, right?? When will you get results from today's bw?


----------



## farmwife25

Hopin4ABump said:


> Interesting. I think the bloodwork will definitely help clear this up a little - but if you're still testing positive and the bloodwork doesn't support that, then definitely an u/s would help. If the numbers are increasing the only possibility is that it's a new pregnancy, right?? When will you get results from today's bw?

I dont quite know. I dont think they test it here in town it gets sent to a city 2 hours away. The last time I asked they said 3-5 days. I hate the waiting game.:growlmad: Leaves ALOT of time for things to go wrong.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs: i will be thinking of you with FX's, please make sure to update us when you get results!! :flower:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is good!

I haven't read through all the latest posts yet...

I THINK I have the beginnings of a bfp. I'm excited but can't quite declare it a true one yet and am super nervous. :-/

I hope all you preggos are feeling great! What's going on with everyone? Anyone else giving in to their POAS addiction??? :)


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is good!
> 
> I haven't read through all the latest posts yet...
> 
> I THINK I have the beginnings of a bfp. I'm excited but can't quite declare it a true one yet and am super nervous. :-/
> 
> I hope all you preggos are feeling great! What's going on with everyone? Anyone else giving in to their POAS addiction??? :)

Ooh! Have you got a pic to post? I really hope it is for you hun!! 

AFM - I'm not feeling too bad. Queasy first thing in the morning and last thing at night but that leaves me with most of the day to get on without many symptoms. :thumbup: Still POAS every few days though. I gave OH a cb digi for valentines day and that one said 'pregnant 2-3' so will probably do another next week to get my 3+. :happydance:


----------



## Crazywaiter

That's great! I'm glad things are progressing nicely and you're feeling good!

Here's a link of my pics...the first is from 5 min, second was at 30. I "auto-enhanced" them both on my iPhone....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99035

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99053


----------



## Girly922

I can definitely see it on the one in the time limit and it looks pink. It looks like the start of a bfp! When are you testing again?


----------



## Crazywaiter

I don't know! I should wait until tomorrow but who am I kidding. I'll probably do one tonight. I did one yesterday and it was even faaaaainter, if that's even possible so fingers crossed it will get darker soon. If this was a normal cycle af would be due today but I ovulated so late.


----------



## Girly922

Haha! I think I tested 4 times the day I got my bfp. It was so faint but by like 3 days later it was as dark as the control line. Keeping my Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Renaendel

Crazywaiter said:


> I don't know! I should wait until tomorrow but who am I kidding. I'll probably do one tonight. I did one yesterday and it was even faaaaainter, if that's even possible so fingers crossed it will get darker soon. If this was a normal cycle af would be due today but I ovulated so late.

I can see it! I am so happy for you. :)


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thank you!! I'm just so nervous about a repeat loss...I should probably not get ahead of myself since I only have a super faint line at the moment. Lol. Get darker line!


----------



## needshelp

I see a line! Looks like you are gtting your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Crazywaiter said:


> Thank you!! I'm just so nervous about a repeat loss...I should probably not get ahead of myself since I only have a super faint line at the moment. Lol. Get darker line!

Maybe give yourself a rule. Only test if you have held your wee for four hours?


----------



## Mariposa1631

Lady 1985, I was just reading over these posts & I came upon yours. It really resonated because I saw the due date of August 25 & according to Baby Zone calculated that would have been my due date also. I recently had my first pregnancy confirmed Jan. 29, 2013, after 8 years of wanting to be pregnant/TTC. I was admitted that day as I was miscarrying. Don't want to make this a rant, but I'm having a rough day. My LMP put me at 8 weeks & I never even knew.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Mariposa, I'm sorry for your loss and that you were having a rough day. :( Where are you in your cycle now? 

Ladies, here's fmu test today...I didn't use my auto-enhance on this pic(but you can see it much better when I do). I think I'm gonna use a "real" test tonight or tomorrow. :) I'm getting excited!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99277

Here's the enhanced:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99278


----------



## needshelp

Crazywaiter said:


> Mariposa, I'm sorry for your loss and that you were having a rough day. :( Where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Ladies, here's fmu test today...I didn't use my auto-enhance on this pic(but you can see it much better when I do). I think I'm gonna use a "real" test tonight or tomorrow. :) I'm getting excited!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99277
> 
> Here's the enhanced:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99278


Crazywaiter-I didn't even have to enlarge it to see that line! No squinting here, just a very clear BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks, needs! I kind of can't believe it and will def keep testing until I get a nice dark line. :)


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter said:


> Mariposa, I'm sorry for your loss and that you were having a rough day. :( Where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Ladies, here's fmu test today...I didn't use my auto-enhance on this pic(but you can see it much better when I do). I think I'm gonna use a "real" test tonight or tomorrow. :) I'm getting excited!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99277
> 
> Here's the enhanced:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=99278

Wow! That is getting to be a strong line. Do a frer!! Lol.


----------



## Crazywaiter

I don't have any! Need to get some. I have 1 clearblue that my husband bought for me last month. I know people say blue dye is bad but think ill use that tomorrow am. :)


----------



## Girly922

I've never had an evap with a blue dye but I know people don't trust them. I can't wait to see a pic in the morning!!


----------



## lady1985

Yey crazy!!Woo hoo!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats to all the new bfp's! And that includes you Farm. Think of it this way. By the time you get in for a scan you'll be seeing a baby with a heartbeat!

Mariposa - big hugs. I've had 3 miscarriages and one chemical and so I know how you feel. 

Hoping - I've never temped nor do I plan to because I know I'm too disorganized for that. I bought some CVS brand opk's and they look like they're progressing. My cbfm is busted (that's why the last pregnancy was such a surprise) and even if I bought another you can't start using it mid-cycle. I was going to buy those digital opk's but I could only find a pack of 7 and I figured I'd need a lot of tests since I have no idea where I am in my cycle. My husband goes away for work on Tuesday so hopefully I'll o before then or after he gets back on Friday. 

So the good thing is that I'm not out completely this cycle since I haven't o'd yet. But I need to be realistic. I'm not going to go crazy testing. Those negatives hurt every time I see them. I'm hoping to catch some of the luck on here but I am old so I've got to be realistic. But for the rest of you guys I'm thinking all positive things!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Maxxi-how old are you? I can't handle the temping either...I'll miss one within the first 3 days no doubt. I got the opk's/hpt pack from Amazon last month...50 opk's and 20 hpts for $17. 

I haven't taken the clearblue test yet because my fmu looked totally diluted? I'm waiting a couple hours. I did do another wondo and doesn't look any darker than yesterday I don't think. Still early...


----------



## Crazywaiter

I took it! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Wooohooo!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

*CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## Girly922

Wahoo!! That is definitely a bfp!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

Crazywaiter said:


> I took it! :happydance:

Wahey! Congrats! Bfp!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thanks!! I just went to get my levels checked. Fingers crossed, fingers crossed, fingers crossed...


----------



## baby1wanted

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? :flower: I'd love to catch the baby dust you ladies seem to be spreading!! :)
> I am waiting for AF to show post D&C which was done on 01/17. I'm not sure why it hasn't showed yet. I know I'm not pregnant because I just recently finished spotting post D&C and DH & I didn't get jiggy with it until 02/10. I don't know when to expect AF but I woudl think any day now. I wish she'd hurry up and show so that we can get back on the train. I got pregnant on Clomid after TTC for 11 months so I'm sure I'll have to get on Clomid again this time, which I can't do until I have a period. Ugh.
> Anywho, I would really love to join you ladies if you don't mind :) And for those of you who had a D&C how long did it take for AF to show? I know it varies.

Sorry for your loss Hopin and hope you're recovering after your D&C. I had a natural miscarriage and was told 3-6 weeks is the norm for AF to show after... not sure if it's the same for a D&C too...



Maxparedesmom said:


> 2 week wait sucks!!!!!! Driving myself crazy!!!6dpo soo many symptoms .. Will be testing
> Sat/sun see what happens lol.. Baby 1 u know the first hour was kinda hard but after that and chasing my 16 month old son around kept me busy lol.. Kick some kids butt for pushing my kid and I was me again lol.. Tell me why parents don't teach there 6 years olds that he's just a baby he doenst understand that it's not his toy.. Ahh lol .. Other then that it was good to be out and talk to people.

Ah this made me laugh! Glad it wasn't too traumatic. Have asked on the PUPO thread but have you tested yet?! Am excited for you!



Renaendel said:


> Welcome maxxi. Hope this bfp dust rubs off. Ladies I am entering my fake tww. Two weeks until my post operative appt and I get to find out when we can start again.
> 
> Ready for that rainbow baby/babies nao!!

How are you feeling Renaendel? Hope you're starting to feel like your normal self again :hugs:



jadebethe1 said:


> Hi. Sorry for all the losses. I found out that I was pregnant on the 28 of Jan late at night. I went to walgreens early on the 29th to buy a digital hpt , the one's that say's pregnant/not pregnant. Within 1 min or less it said pregnant. My reactions where, OMG'.. My cycle started on the 20 of Jan a normal cycle for me. It went off on the 25 I then started spotting on the 27 and I decided to take a opk. Thinking that I was ovulation, it was very positive less than a minute so I decided why not take a hpt and there were two lines faint but to lines. I later on on the 29 went to the ER for spotting that seemed to be a period only when I wiped. They confirmed that I was pregnant but possibly having a chemical pregnancy. I recieved a shot of Rho-Gam after finding out that I'm RH NEGATIVE. My beta was 53. I went to the women's health center and got another beta Friday the 1 of Feb and my beta was 114. Went back for a another beta on the 4 of be my beta was 67, went back again for another beta on the 8th of Feb my beta was 8 I have to go back Feb 15 for another beta. We wasn't ttc but we wasn't preventing it from happening. We've tried for 11 years and I pretty much thought that I didn't have to worry about using protection because it wasn't going to happen. I was wrong. I have PCOS. I was on a self-impose diet when I found out meaning I was taking diet pills and dancing and doing things that I believe pregnant women shouldn't do. I lost 45lbs and conceived. I felt so hurt finding out that I was losing my baby only shortly finding out that I was pregnant. Now I'm trying to figure out what is next. My cycle hasn't come on my nipples are sore I've been having ovary aches and cramps in both ovary's and all the opk's I take say's negative. Pregnancy test is also negative. I'm happy that I can get pregnant but more fears have grown. This was my first pregnancy ever (that I know of and that's in my medical charts). I'm impatiently waiting to start ttc.

Welcome Jade and sorry for you loss - here's to hoping we all get our rainbows soon :hugs:



maxxiandniko said:


> Hoping - I've never had any of the embryos tested but my work up prior to ivf was negative.
> 
> The bad news is that the positive tests are because of left over hcg :-(. The good news is that tech sees a cyst and says I should be ovulating soon. I never know when I ovulate though so how on earth will this work out again?

So sorry Maxxi - was hoping that it was a new BFP for you :hugs: Great news that you're ovulating again though - when do you plan on testing. I don't temp either, too much for me I'm afraid, I'd become obsessed!



farmwife25 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think the bloodwork will definitely help clear this up a little - but if you're still testing positive and the bloodwork doesn't support that, then definitely an u/s would help. If the numbers are increasing the only possibility is that it's a new pregnancy, right?? When will you get results from today's bw?
> 
> I dont quite know. I dont think they test it here in town it gets sent to a city 2 hours away. The last time I asked they said 3-5 days. I hate the waiting game.:growlmad: Leaves ALOT of time for things to go wrong.Click to expand...

Sounds like a bit of a nightmare farmwife - are you any further along now? :hugs:



Crazywaiter said:


> I took it! :happydance:

Woohoo crazy! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Fab news and wishing you a H&H 9 months 

AFM I think I may have ovulated last week (don't temp or OPK - have based on EWCM and pain. Will test in 10 days just to see where I'm at, it'll have been 5 weeks since my mc by that point.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Crazy - congrats!!!!! I'm 41. BFP's are hard to come by at my age

Baby - I think I'm going to ovulate but who knows. The ultrasound tech told me on Thursday that she saw a cyst getting ready to go and I get lines on my opks but it would appear as if nothing is going on at the moment. I'm jealous that you know when you ovulate. I don't remember when I last saw EWCM :-( The twins I have are from ivf so cervical mucous didn't matter at that time.


----------



## baby1wanted

maxxiandniko said:


> Crazy - congrats!!!!! I'm 41. BFP's are hard to come by at my age
> 
> Baby - I think I'm going to ovulate but who knows. The ultrasound tech told me on Thursday that she saw a cyst getting ready to go and I get lines on my opks but it would appear as if nothing is going on at the moment. I'm jealous that you know when you ovulate. I don't remember when I last saw EWCM :-( The twins I have are from ivf so cervical mucous didn't matter at that time.

Hoping that it happens for you soon. Would you go for IVF again? 
I vowed at the start of TTC not to temp or use OPKs as I didn't want to become to obsessive (I'm that kind of a person)! I have really irregular cycles anything from 31-60 days and sometimes I think my body tries to ovulate more than once during a cycle - if I go by EWCM anyway. So generally I don't try and time BDing around ovulation. We just try and BD every day from the end of one AF right thru' to the start of the next to cover all bases :haha:
Keeping FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Bloody hell baby1! Don't you get worn out?? Lol.


----------



## baby1wanted

Girly922 said:


> Bloody hell baby1! Don't you get worn out?? Lol.

Ha ha I did say I was rather an obsessive person didn't I! :haha:
Don't get me wrong we do miss the odd time and go three days and I'm probably a bit less strict immediately after AF and immediately before she's due but otherwise we try. And DH is not complaining!! :winkwink:


----------



## Girly922

I bet he's not!! You must have some stamina girl. That's all I can say!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks! :winkwink:
That said tonight is the second night and DH doesn't seem up for it at all so I better be past ovulation or I'm gonna be mad!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Baby1- I will not be sharing that with my husband. ;) He's not so lucky!! 

I got my numbers back from yesterday...hcg-61, progesterone-23. They want me to repeat the tests next week to make sure it's rising appropriately.


----------



## needshelp

yay crazywaiter! good numbers!!! can't wait for follow ups! Mine have been rising up double until yesterday, but they said thats common i guess after the 5 week mark! fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted!:happydance:


----------



## Girly922

My OH will not be hearing that either. He's not even that lucky in his dreams! Lol. 

Crazy, do you know how many dpo you are? I can't remember if you've said. I'm so forgetful these days! Lol.


----------



## Girly922

I haven't had any bloods done, won until my first midwife appt at 8w


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha ha it'll stay our secret then!

Crazy - good luck for numbers going up :thumbup:

Girly - will you not get an early reassurance scan given you've had a miscarriage? The early pregnancy unit I went to when I had mine said they will take me on if/when I get pregnant again. They said they'll scan me at 7 weeks so it's far enough to see a heartbeat but too early to date properly so I'd still get a 12 week scan. Think they mentioned checking my bloods for me as well...


----------



## Girly922

I won't qualify for one, you have to have had three where I am for the GP to refer you and the EPU I went to were bloody useless!! And that's me being polite! Lol. So I've booked a private scan. Having it 2 days before my first midwife appt but hopefully I'll be able to see a heartbeat.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Needs- thanks and I'm glad your numbers are doing what they're supposed to too!! :)

Girly- I was 11 or 12 dpo yesterday when they tested. 

They said bloods again in a week and a 6 week scan to make sure all is well b/c of the loss. I just switched to this doc yesterday. My previous OB's office was not making me feel heard after my loss. This office is so nice so far although I will most likely be planning a homebirth if all looks normal with the pregnancy.


----------



## Girly922

Oh wow, they are fab numbers for 12dpo!! 

They sound like they're taking very good care of you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Girly922 said:


> I won't qualify for one, you have to have had three where I am for the GP to refer you and the EPU I went to were bloody useless!! And that's me being polite! Lol. So I've booked a private scan. Having it 2 days before my first midwife appt but hopefully I'll be able to see a heartbeat.

That's ridiculous for there to be so much variation from one EPU to another! :growlmad:
Think I would do the same as you and have a private scan if I couldn't get one on the NHS
Good luck!


----------



## Crazywaiter

You should def be able to see a heartbeat at 8 weeks, I would have booked a private scan too if I were you!


----------



## Girly922

It really is. And because that's the one I went to with my m/c (it was the closest while I was at work) I can't just turn up to another one and ask for a scan :( 

Thanks hun! Only 3 Saturdays to go until I get to see my little bean!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again.

Baby - I would totally do ivf again but my husband is not for it. His reasoning is that I had such a difficult time carrying my ivf twins - I delivered them at 28 weeks - why would we actively try to get me pregnant knowing how many risks are involved and how we may not get as lucky as we did with the twins (both ended up totally fine). He will do ivf if I insist but I'm having a hard time deciding if I should insist on something like that. As far as trying naturally he has no clue about my cycle so I can get around the not actively trying thing.


I'm still using the opk's and there's definitely been a line but my guess is a positive will jump out at me?


----------



## Crazywaiter

I feel a little crampy and it's freaking me out. I also fear I'm insane because I think pregnancy tests are becoming a security blanket for me...like I need to take one to reassure myself I'm still pregnant. When will the need to POAS end?! I wish I was a normal person who took one pregnancy test after I missed my period and that was it. Buuuuuut, I'm not.


----------



## Renaendel

baby1wanted said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome maxxi. Hope this bfp dust rubs off. Ladies I am entering my fake tww. Two weeks until my post operative appt and I get to find out when we can start again.
> 
> Ready for that rainbow baby/babies nao!!
> 
> How are you feeling Renaendel? Hope you're starting to feel like your normal self again :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey baby1,
I took a few days off, just feeling kind of broody. It's that whole "every body is pregnant" sort of thing. I know it's stupid and I am so happy for the folks that are able to conceive again. Also ready to have these holes in my stomach healed and to get these darn stitches out. Had my second positive opk this month yesterday but so far no temp increase. Took my first bath since December 16th today which was very soothing. I think those are all the updates.


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter said:


> I feel a little crampy and it's freaking me out. I also fear I'm insane because I think pregnancy tests are becoming a security blanket for me...like I need to take one to reassure myself I'm still pregnant. When will the need to POAS end?! I wish I was a normal person who took one pregnancy test after I missed my period and that was it. Buuuuuut, I'm not.

Cramps are totally normal hunny, everythings got to stretch out in there to make room for your little bub. My POAS addiction has calmed down a lot, lasted for about 4 continuous days after getting my bfp, just until the test line was darker than the control. Once that happened I've lost a lot of the urge. Still planning on doing another digi this week to hopefully get my 3+ :) And maybe in a couple of weeks time as I want to test out the hook effect. Lol.


----------



## Lydsie

Hey! I'm interested in joining you ladies. I am super encouraged to see others who are not waiting before TTC! Hubs and I had our first m/c (natural) less than a week ago. Back down to just spotting.

I am temping but here in China they don't do HCG testing, so I'm going to take some HPTs during the weekend and see if we're pos or neg. Hoping negative so we can start doing the BD! I read that you should wait after an m/c to BD until you are either a) not bleeding or b) two weeks. Can't wait to bombard Hubs with that new fact. I thought it was just 2 weeks from the m/c regardless. I was kind of scared I might miss my O since my bleeding stopped in just a week...


----------



## Girly922

Lydsie said:


> Hey! I'm interested in joining you ladies. I am super encouraged to see others who are not waiting before TTC! Hubs and I had our first m/c (natural) less than a week ago. Back down to just spotting.
> 
> I am temping but here in China they don't do HCG testing, so I'm going to take some HPTs during the weekend and see if we're pos or neg. Hoping negative so we can start doing the BD! I read that you should wait after an m/c to BD until you are either a) not bleeding or b) two weeks. Can't wait to bombard Hubs with that new fact. I thought it was just 2 weeks from the m/c regardless. I was kind of scared I might miss my O since my bleeding stopped in just a week...

Welcome! And I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

As long as you've stopped spotting you should be fine to start BDing again (unless your dr has strictly told you not to). But while still spotting you are at a higher risk of infections. Although I was having regular blood tests I was doing hpt's to see how long it took to get a negative. Made me feel like I had sme control. 

Now there's quite a few of us here who have managed to get our BFPs fairly soon after so it's definitely possible! 

Good luck hun!


----------



## farmwife25

baby1wanted said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join you? :flower: I'd love to catch the baby dust you ladies seem to be spreading!! :)
> I am waiting for AF to show post D&C which was done on 01/17. I'm not sure why it hasn't showed yet. I know I'm not pregnant because I just recently finished spotting post D&C and DH & I didn't get jiggy with it until 02/10. I don't know when to expect AF but I woudl think any day now. I wish she'd hurry up and show so that we can get back on the train. I got pregnant on Clomid after TTC for 11 months so I'm sure I'll have to get on Clomid again this time, which I can't do until I have a period. Ugh.
> Anywho, I would really love to join you ladies if you don't mind :) And for those of you who had a D&C how long did it take for AF to show? I know it varies.
> 
> Sorry for your loss Hopin and hope you're recovering after your D&C. I had a natural miscarriage and was told 3-6 weeks is the norm for AF to show after... not sure if it's the same for a D&C too...
> 
> 
> 
> Maxparedesmom said:
> 
> 
> 2 week wait sucks!!!!!! Driving myself crazy!!!6dpo soo many symptoms .. Will be testing
> Sat/sun see what happens lol.. Baby 1 u know the first hour was kinda hard but after that and chasing my 16 month old son around kept me busy lol.. Kick some kids butt for pushing my kid and I was me again lol.. Tell me why parents don't teach there 6 years olds that he's just a baby he doenst understand that it's not his toy.. Ahh lol .. Other then that it was good to be out and talk to people.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah this made me laugh! Glad it wasn't too traumatic. Have asked on the PUPO thread but have you tested yet?! Am excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome maxxi. Hope this bfp dust rubs off. Ladies I am entering my fake tww. Two weeks until my post operative appt and I get to find out when we can start again.
> 
> Ready for that rainbow baby/babies nao!!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you feeling Renaendel? Hope you're starting to feel like your normal self again :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> jadebethe1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Sorry for all the losses. I found out that I was pregnant on the 28 of Jan late at night. I went to walgreens early on the 29th to buy a digital hpt , the one's that say's pregnant/not pregnant. Within 1 min or less it said pregnant. My reactions where, OMG'.. My cycle started on the 20 of Jan a normal cycle for me. It went off on the 25 I then started spotting on the 27 and I decided to take a opk. Thinking that I was ovulation, it was very positive less than a minute so I decided why not take a hpt and there were two lines faint but to lines. I later on on the 29 went to the ER for spotting that seemed to be a period only when I wiped. They confirmed that I was pregnant but possibly having a chemical pregnancy. I recieved a shot of Rho-Gam after finding out that I'm RH NEGATIVE. My beta was 53. I went to the women's health center and got another beta Friday the 1 of Feb and my beta was 114. Went back for a another beta on the 4 of be my beta was 67, went back again for another beta on the 8th of Feb my beta was 8 I have to go back Feb 15 for another beta. We wasn't ttc but we wasn't preventing it from happening. We've tried for 11 years and I pretty much thought that I didn't have to worry about using protection because it wasn't going to happen. I was wrong. I have PCOS. I was on a self-impose diet when I found out meaning I was taking diet pills and dancing and doing things that I believe pregnant women shouldn't do. I lost 45lbs and conceived. I felt so hurt finding out that I was losing my baby only shortly finding out that I was pregnant. Now I'm trying to figure out what is next. My cycle hasn't come on my nipples are sore I've been having ovary aches and cramps in both ovary's and all the opk's I take say's negative. Pregnancy test is also negative. I'm happy that I can get pregnant but more fears have grown. This was my first pregnancy ever (that I know of and that's in my medical charts). I'm impatiently waiting to start ttc.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Jade and sorry for you loss - here's to hoping we all get our rainbows soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hoping - I've never had any of the embryos tested but my work up prior to ivf was negative.
> 
> The bad news is that the positive tests are because of left over hcg :-(. The good news is that tech sees a cyst and says I should be ovulating soon. I never know when I ovulate though so how on earth will this work out again?Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry Maxxi - was hoping that it was a new BFP for you :hugs: Great news that you're ovulating again though - when do you plan on testing. I don't temp either, too much for me I'm afraid, I'd become obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> farmwife25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think the bloodwork will definitely help clear this up a little - but if you're still testing positive and the bloodwork doesn't support that, then definitely an u/s would help. If the numbers are increasing the only possibility is that it's a new pregnancy, right?? When will you get results from today's bw?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont quite know. I dont think they test it here in town it gets sent to a city 2 hours away. The last time I asked they said 3-5 days. I hate the waiting game.:growlmad: Leaves ALOT of time for things to go wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a bit of a nightmare farmwife - are you any further along now? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazywaiter said:
> 
> 
> I took it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo crazy! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Fab news and wishing you a H&H 9 months
> 
> AFM I think I may have ovulated last week (don't temp or OPK - have based on EWCM and pain. Will test in 10 days just to see where I'm at, it'll have been 5 weeks since my mc by that point.Click to expand...

No futher along. Still waiting for results and a call with my u/s bookings. Yesterday I had a rough day, very sick. So I just have to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## farmwife25

Crazywaiter said:


> I feel a little crampy and it's freaking me out. I also fear I'm insane because I think pregnancy tests are becoming a security blanket for me...like I need to take one to reassure myself I'm still pregnant. When will the need to POAS end?! I wish I was a normal person who took one pregnancy test after I missed my period and that was it. Buuuuuut, I'm not.

You and me both. I totally agree. HPT are like crack for me. . .I order them by the dozens off the net, but dont tell my DH:wacko: I am SLOWLY stopping the obsession, but good lord. . .


----------



## maxxiandniko

AF got me tonight so I'm out for the bfp after m/c and before AF. Still hoping for the rest of you guys.


----------



## Girly922

maxxiandniko said:


> AF got me tonight so I'm out for the bfp after m/c and before AF. Still hoping for the rest of you guys.

Sorry the witch showed hun. :hugs: I didn't get my bfp until my first proper cycle after m/c so sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle!


----------



## needshelp

sorry you are out this month! I didn't get my BFP until I had one AF after my m/c! good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## fashionqueen

I'm definitely about to get AF. Temp has dropped & felt a bit crampy last night.

Hopefully cycle 2 after mc will be lucky for me.

Nice to see some more bfps on here!

Me and DH took a break to Venice for a few days was nice it was in the 2ww as it took my mind off it a bit!


----------



## fashionqueen

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Baby - I would totally do ivf again but my husband is not for it. His reasoning is that I had such a difficult time carrying my ivf twins - I delivered them at 28 weeks - why would we actively try to get me pregnant knowing how many risks are involved and how we may not get as lucky as we did with the twins (both ended up totally fine). He will do ivf if I insist but I'm having a hard time deciding if I should insist on something like that. As far as trying naturally he has no clue about my cycle so I can get around the not actively trying thing.
> 
> 
> I'm still using the opk's and there's definitely been a line but my guess is a positive will jump out at me?


That's so cute you have twins.

If you don't mind me asking if you had ivf before can you get pregnant now without it? Or was it just because of a problem you had at the time that isn't relevant now?

I know a lady who had ivf after trying for years with no success. Then after having the baby, around 2 years later she got pregnant naturally! So it can definitely happen!


----------



## Girly922

A girl I work with was the same. They spent 3 years ttc with 4 rounds of ivf before they got their first. 18months later they decided they'd like another and thought itd take just as long. She was pregnant 3rd month of trying. :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

fashionqueen said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi again.
> 
> Baby - I would totally do ivf again but my husband is not for it. His reasoning is that I had such a difficult time carrying my ivf twins - I delivered them at 28 weeks - why would we actively try to get me pregnant knowing how many risks are involved and how we may not get as lucky as we did with the twins (both ended up totally fine). He will do ivf if I insist but I'm having a hard time deciding if I should insist on something like that. As far as trying naturally he has no clue about my cycle so I can get around the not actively trying thing.
> 
> 
> I'm still using the opk's and there's definitely been a line but my guess is a positive will jump out at me?
> 
> 
> That's so cute you have twins.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking if you had ivf before can you get pregnant now without it? Or was it just because of a problem you had at the time that isn't relevant now?
> 
> I know a lady who had ivf after trying for years with no success. Then after having the baby, around 2 years later she got pregnant naturally! So it can definitely happen!Click to expand...

I started trying to have have kids after I got married in Dec 2008. I had just turned 37. In 2009 I went off of birth control in the summer and got pregnant 3 months later. That ended in a miscarriage in Nov 2009. I had just turned 38. In March of 2010 I got pregnant again and had a chemical. In July I went for my regular gyn appt and she referred me to a fertility specialist. He couldn't find anything wrong with either me or my husband but recommended IVF because of my age (I was turning 39). I started IVF in Oct 2010 and got pregnant with my twins on the first try. I had them in May 2011. In Oct 2011 I turned 40 and in March 2012 I got pregnant and miscarried again. I went back to my fertility specialist and he again couldn't find anything wrong. I turned 41 in Oct 2012 and in Dec 2012 I found out I was a pregnant again which ended up in this miscarriage this January.


----------



## maxxiandniko

And thanks everyone for the positive baby dust energy for the next cycle.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hey Maxxi-sorry you're out this cycle, I hope next month is your month!


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,AF caught me yesterday so am out of this cycle and wishing you ladies that remain all the best.


----------



## baby1wanted

AF for me too, wishng everyone else still in there lots of luck
Am bit down in the dumps but know I should be positive - AF has come quickly after the mc so at least I'm not too messed up by it all.
Here's to another month....
I'm going to go ahead with the fertility clinic testing as originally planned so bloods and scan on friday for me


----------



## SamiB

Hi ladies, can I join you as well? I'm TCC before AF and I stopped bleeding around 4 days ago after my MC. I'm keeping my fingers crossed all is going to go well this month! Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Renaendel

Had my postoperative appt today and stitches out. Doctor gave the go ahead that as soon as I have a period I can start trying again. My uterus, ovaries and remaining tube look great. Most of the powder burns from the endometriosis are on my colon not my reproductive organs, which is weird. But at least I got some neat pictures from it!

Based on my ovulation I should start at the earliest this Sunday, maybe as late as Tuesday. So yea, able to start much faster than I thought.


----------



## Crazywaiter

So sorry, Baby1 and Oyinkan. :( Lots of baby dust for next cycle!

Ranaendel(i think it's hilarious that my iPad has your name memorized)- So glad all looks good and you're clear to try!


----------



## Girly922

Welcome SamiB. I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: Everyone here is really friendly and we're sharing the :dust: 

Renaendel (mymensingh iPad has memorised your name too :haha:) so glad that everything went well at your appointment. That's great that you can start trying again so soon. Glad you're on the mend. 

Crazywaiter, how're you feeling these days?


----------



## oyinkan

thanks ladies and welcome SamiB


----------



## Crazywaiter

Girly-I'm feeling pretty good, not too many symptoms...sore boobs and nausea here and there. My bloodwork came back from this week with hcg at 1,124 so that's good but progesterone dropped to 14 so they put me on suppository supplements. First scan March 11th! How are you doing?


----------



## WantaBelly

I would like to join although it may be a little different for me. I had a D & C on 2/12 and as of yesterday opks were - and I had a slight line on a hpt. Today I got a - hpt and a + opk! Yesterday we had sex for the first time since my D & C and did not use anything so I guess we are just going to go for it even though we had originally decided we would wait until after my first AF then try. I'm just a lil scared..... I got pregnant straight after a natural miscarriage which resulted in my 2 yr old son but I'm not sure how different a D & C is compared to a natural miscarriage?????


----------



## fashionqueen

maxxiandniko said:


> fashionqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi again.
> 
> Baby - I would totally do ivf again but my husband is not for it. His reasoning is that I had such a difficult time carrying my ivf twins - I delivered them at 28 weeks - why would we actively try to get me pregnant knowing how many risks are involved and how we may not get as lucky as we did with the twins (both ended up totally fine). He will do ivf if I insist but I'm having a hard time deciding if I should insist on something like that. As far as trying naturally he has no clue about my cycle so I can get around the not actively trying thing.
> 
> 
> I'm still using the opk's and there's definitely been a line but my guess is a positive will jump out at me?
> 
> 
> That's so cute you have twins.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking if you had ivf before can you get pregnant now without it? Or was it just because of a problem you had at the time that isn't relevant now?
> 
> I know a lady who had ivf after trying for years with no success. Then after having the baby, around 2 years later she got pregnant naturally! So it can definitely happen!Click to expand...
> 
> I started trying to have have kids after I got married in Dec 2008. I had just turned 37. In 2009 I went off of birth control in the summer and got pregnant 3 months later. That ended in a miscarriage in Nov 2009. I had just turned 38. In March of 2010 I got pregnant again and had a chemical. In July I went for my regular gyn appt and she referred me to a fertility specialist. He couldn't find anything wrong with either me or my husband but recommended IVF because of my age (I was turning 39). I started IVF in Oct 2010 and got pregnant with my twins on the first try. I had them in May 2011. In Oct 2011 I turned 40 and in March 2012 I got pregnant and miscarried again. I went back to my fertility specialist and he again couldn't find anything wrong. I turned 41 in Oct 2012 and in Dec 2012 I found out I was a pregnant again which ended up in this miscarriage this January.Click to expand...

Ah I see. Well then if they couldn't find anything wrong that's a good sign and you didn't need the ivf for that. Plus you can obviously get pregnant so hopefully it's just a matter of time before you get a sticky one :) that's so lucky your ivf worked the first time!


----------



## Girly922

Crazywaiter said:


> Girly-I'm feeling pretty good, not too many symptoms...sore boobs and nausea here and there. My bloodwork came back from this week with hcg at 1,124 so that's good but progesterone dropped to 14 so they put me on suppository supplements. First scan March 11th! How are you doing?

Glad you're not doing too bad. And your hcg levels sound lovely!! I'm getting a lot of symptoms these days, and all I ever want to do is sleep. Lol. Ooh, I've got my first scan on March 9th!! How're you feeling about yours? I'm excited but I'm so scared there's not going to e anything there. Is that silly? Lol.


----------



## pinhams

Hi ladies

Can i join please? 

I started to lose my baby on 21st Feb. It was a mmc at 13wk scan baby measured 9 wks and no heartbeat.

Its been a terrible week but emotionally im alright now and baby mostly came away at once so bleeding after that wasnt too heavy.

My main question is when can me and my husband start to dtd again? my bleeding has pretty much gone now. Im not wearing a pad anymore but on some occasions when i wipe (sorry tmi) there is a slight tinge of brown like old blood? i dont want to risk infection or anything but i do want to ttc as soon as possible. 

Im sorry to hear about all of your losses but this thread is an inspiration x


----------



## Girly922

Welcome pinhams. I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy, but we have a great bunch of ladies here. 

I was told not to dtd until spotting had completely stopped as there was still a risk of infection during this time. We waited 24hours after I'd finished spotting before we started ttc again. I definitely think it helped us through the loss. 

I hope it's not long before you get your sticky bean. We all deserve it here. Your words about this thread being an inspiration made me well up. Sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## SamiB

Hi pinhams, I've just recently joined too, sorry for your loss. We are now (well not right this second.. Lol) trying again. I stopped bleeding on the 24th feb after my miscarriage and started trying 48 hours after that. I'm now doing ovulation tests everyday and nothing yet, but we will keep going. 

As long as u are mentally ready go for it  x x


----------



## WantaBelly

I ovulated on the 1st of March so I am now in the tww....... FX'd


----------



## Girly922

Fx'd wantabelly. Sending lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## pinhams

SamiB said:


> Hi pinhams, I've just recently joined too, sorry for your loss. We are now (well not right this second.. Lol) trying again. I stopped bleeding on the 24th feb after my miscarriage and started trying 48 hours after that. I'm now doing ovulation tests everyday and nothing yet, but we will keep going.
> 
> As long as u are mentally ready go for it  x x

Hi SamiB

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

We dtd on the 3rd march for the first time after my miscarriage on the 21st Feb, i had stopped bleeding and it just felt right.

Im going to try and not do ovulation tests but i know what ive typed is a big fat lie and i will buy some in a matter of days probably! lol. Im just trying ot be reaxed about it all but inside all i want is to be pregnant.

I read somewhere that you can ovulayte 2 weeks after ur miscarriage, dont know if thats just if your lucky tho? 

I also read that someone got told they were ovulating when they went for a scan to make sure all tissues from the miscarriage had gone? so im due to go for a scan on the 7th March and im going to ask if they can see anything. Worth a shot!

I hope you get your sticky bean very soon! :flower::dust::dust:


----------



## Girly922

You can ovulate almost as soon as your hcg is back down to 0 from what I've heard. And if you're ovulating the day you go for your scan they should be able to see it. But that sounds like very lucky timing to me. Lol. 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## pinhams

Girly922 said:


> You can ovulate almost as soon as your hcg is back down to 0 from what I've heard. And if you're ovulating the day you go for your scan they should be able to see it. But that sounds like very lucky timing to me. Lol.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

Thanks girly922. I need all the baby dust i can get lol. as we all do. It will happen for us ladies. 

Im going to ask if they can see if im ovulating but in not expecting to be, that would be lucky!!! 

I see all you ladies talking about your hcg levels, ive never had my bloods taken and ive no idea what my hcg levels are, is this wrong? should i be getting bloods taken regularly to check?


----------



## Girly922

My GP and EPU wanted bloods every few days to ensure my hcg levels were decreasing as they should. They wouldn't discharge me until they were below 25 and my GP wanted bloods until they were below 5. 

Are you still having regular check ups with your GP? I know it's different across the country but it's still the nhs! Lol.


----------



## pinhams

Girly922 said:


> My GP and EPU wanted bloods every few days to ensure my hcg levels were decreasing as they should. They wouldn't discharge me until they were below 25 and my GP wanted bloods until they were below 5.
> 
> Are you still having regular check ups with your GP? I know it's different across the country but it's still the nhs! Lol.

No im not

I went to hosp on the21st feb for my 12wk dating scan, thats when i found out i had suffered mmc. I was actually 13.4 wks but that morning i started to bleed a little bit and then scan showed baby had died at 9 wks. The doctor came to see me and advised me to go home and see if thijgs happen nayurally. He made me an appointment for 2 wks time for a scan to see if everything had come away. That is the scan im going to on thurs. No other appointments were made for me.I went to hosp on sat 23rd feb as i had past the baby and sac and they wanted to check everything had come away. This doctor inserted a speculum ( cant remember if thats the right name ffor it. like when u have a smear but seemed much bigger) i cud hear him snipping away at something and i was so emotional i didnt feel like i could tell him to stop so i let him carry on. After he finished he said he had taken everything away and i could go home in the morning. 

The following day i started to get bad pains again, just as bad as previous days when i past the baby and i knew is was my cervix dilating again. I past a huge solid piece of tissue i think it was the placenta but how did the doctor miss that??? Im really not sure ive received a good standard of care, they never explained anything to me and when i was took in for the procedure with the speculum i was told i was getting a scan. My husband wasnt asked to go in with me for support or anything.

:nope:


----------



## Crazywaiter

I'm sorry, Pinhams. :( That's awful they weren't more caring with you.


----------



## Girly922

Oh hunny, that sounds awful. :hugs:

I'm surprised they having been checking your hcg levels, otherwise how do you know when you can try again? I'm not sure what the Dr was doing with the speculum but as it wasn't an ERPC you would still have to pass anything still high up in your uterus naturally. People still have clots after surgery too so you never can be 100% sure. 

That's awful that you didn't have hubby in there to support you. I hope things go smoother at your scan. :hugs:


----------



## pinhams

Thanks crazywaiter, as if having a miscarriage isnt bad enough for us ladies sometimes its just a shame when its all a blur at the time but then you have clarity a few weeks later and u realise you havnt been cared for as well as you should have been at that really hard time in your life.

Girly922- I know, the whole process has been a shambles. My friend has suffered 3 miscarriages and shares the same doc as me and went to same hisp as me and she had her hcg levels monitored. 

Im trying again now but really it could be pointless in that sense as still prob got pregnancy hormones in me. Ive ordered pregnancy tests so i will just keep doing my favourite past time and pee on a stick until it comes back negative! lol xx


----------



## anchor08

Hey Pinhams, just saw in the other thread that you got a scan and that everything's clear -- that's great news! I hope the care was much better this time.


----------



## SamiB

Hey ladies, have not been on for a while. Still not ovulating! It feels like ages now.... :-(


----------



## pinhams

anchor08 said:


> Hey Pinhams, just saw in the other thread that you got a scan and that everything's clear -- that's great news! I hope the care was much better this time.

Thanks!

It was, I had a lovely mw who was so friendly and caring so I feel a lot better today and I can move on from this. I've got 2 gorgeous children to keep me busy and they remind me I can do this and I am already a very lucky mammy. 

Have to say tho, I couldn't have done this without you ladies, sometimes all you can think about is babies and your miscarriage. I think I would drive oh crazy if he realised how much I need to talk about it so I off load to you's instead! Lol. Sorry x


----------



## pinhams

SamiB said:


> Hey ladies, have not been on for a while. Still not ovulating! It feels like ages now.... :-(

Hi samib

It's a drag isn't it?

Do you opk or can you just tell when you ovulate? 

I'm not very good at all this ovulating business so I don't chart or anything. Never have a clue when I ovulate, if I ovulate or when I should b ovulating. Lol. Maybe I should, im an obsessive person so might be best I dont! Haha. 

Is this ur 1st cycle since ur loss? X

:dust::dust:


----------



## Girly922

pinhams said:


> anchor08 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pinhams, just saw in the other thread that you got a scan and that everything's clear -- that's great news! I hope the care was much better this time.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It was, I had a lovely mw who was so friendly and caring so I feel a lot better today and I can move on from this. I've got 2 gorgeous children to keep me busy and they remind me I can do this and I am already a very lucky mammy.
> 
> Have to say tho, I couldn't have done this without you ladies, sometimes all you can think about is babies and your miscarriage. I think I would drive oh crazy if he realised how much I need to talk about it so I off load to you's instead! Lol. Sorry xClick to expand...

I completely understand that. After mine all I could possibly think about was the m/c and trying again. I bought OPKs, I got a CBFM. I love that thing!! First month of using it and it showed I ovulated early. Managed to bd plenty and got my bfp. I couldn't have got through it without all my BnB ladies. It's like you can't think of anything else. 

It does get easier though.


----------



## pinhams

Girly922 said:


> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anchor08 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pinhams, just saw in the other thread that you got a scan and that everything's clear -- that's great news! I hope the care was much better this time.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It was, I had a lovely mw who was so friendly and caring so I feel a lot better today and I can move on from this. I've got 2 gorgeous children to keep me busy and they remind me I can do this and I am already a very lucky mammy.
> 
> Have to say tho, I couldn't have done this without you ladies, sometimes all you can think about is babies and your miscarriage. I think I would drive oh crazy if he realised how much I need to talk about it so I off load to you's instead! Lol. Sorry xClick to expand...
> 
> I completely understand that. After mine all I could possibly think about was the m/c and trying again. I bought OPKs, I got a CBFM. I love that thing!! First month of using it and it showed I ovulated early. Managed to bd plenty and got my bfp. I couldn't have got through it without all my BnB ladies. It's like you can't think of anything else.
> 
> It does get easier though.Click to expand...

Girly922, for some reason i thought you were ttc didnt realise you had your bfp!! congrats!

How many cycles did it take you to get your bfp after your miscarriage? x


----------



## Girly922

Thanks :) That's okay hun. I never expected to fall so quick after. We started TTC straight away and I fell after the first AF. Exactly 4 weeks after my m/c. 

After the m/c it seemed as though I had nothing else that I could focus on. Every thought revolved around TTC. But several of us on this thread got our BFPs very soon after so I guess it shows just how much more fertile you are afterwards.


----------



## pinhams

Thats brilliant news! i hope i can join you in a few weeks time!! fingers crossed.

Midwife said yesterday you are very fertile after miscarriage so you are right in what you say. 

Im not sure when to class my actual date of miscarriage, is it when i first started to bleed or when i actually passed the baby? theres only 2 day dif like so prob doesnt matter that much x


----------



## Girly922

My GP told me that it's like your body has a welcome mat out welcoming another pregnancy because your hormones are already increased. Everything's ready for you to fall again. I think it's amazing how it works 

I counted mine from the day I passed the baby. I started spotting on the Friday and went to a&e. My cervix was still closed at that point. But then passed baby Sunday night. Which was the 16th December, I got my first AF on the 16th January. 

I hope you'll be getting your bfp soon hun!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!! Xx


----------



## pinhams

Girly922 said:


> My GP told me that it's like your body has a welcome mat out welcoming another pregnancy because your hormones are already increased. Everything's ready for you to fall again. I think it's amazing how it works
> 
> I counted mine from the day I passed the baby. I started spotting on the Friday and went to a&e. My cervix was still closed at that point. But then passed baby Sunday night. Which was the 16th December, I got my first AF on the 16th January.
> 
> I hope you'll be getting your bfp soon hun!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!! Xx

I think I will do the same, i passed the baby on 23rd Feb so will count from there.

Im really happy for you and you WILL have a happy and healthy pregnancy. :hugs: :hugs: X


----------



## Girly922

How long are your cycles normally? I really hope you're not waiting too long before you get your little rainbow baby. 

Thank you so much. I'm pretty nervous at the moment. I've got my first scan tomorrow. I'm so scared. Lol. Xx


----------



## pinhams

Girly922 said:


> How long are your cycles normally? I really hope you're not waiting too long before you get your little rainbow baby.
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm pretty nervous at the moment. I've got my first scan tomorrow. I'm so scared. Lol. Xx

Every 28 days.

U hope so too! 

Try not to worry and enjoy every minute! Will u post pics after ur scan? X


----------



## Crazywaiter

Girly-I can't believe tomorrow is your scan!!! Can't wait to hear about it! Try to relax tonight, I know about the nerves. I'm trying not to think about mine on Monday...eek!


----------



## Girly922

Arghh!! I'm trying to relax. Every time I think about it I'm excited/nervous/scared. I don't know how I even have all these emotions at the same time!! Lol. I'm just hoping I get to see a heartbeat. 

Ooh crazywaiter! Monday's not far away!! I've got my first midwife appointment on Monday. Everything will go great!!

Pinhams - I'll update and if all is good I'll put pics in my journal. Don't want to cause upset to anyone here.


----------



## Girly922

Scan went really well. My little pumpkin is perfect! Measuring 7+2 with a strong steady heartbeat of 146bpm. :cloud9:

Thanks for keeping me sane for the last couple of days. Lol xx


----------



## Crazywaiter

Yay!!!! That's great news!!!! :)


----------



## pinhams

Yay! That's brilliant news girly! 

U enjoy every minute of your pregnancy x


----------



## anchor08

Congrats girly, that's amazing news!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all  Is everyone ok?
Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Have put this on another thread too so sorry if you see this twice! I've been struggling a bit. Getting first AF after the miscarriage has hit me hard and I've been feeling very low. To top it off another of my SIL has announced she is pregnant, due 6 weeks after my little one was supposed to come. That's now threeeof my SIL all pregnant. Happy for her obviously but it hurts - she's caught on her third cycle of trying. 
Oh well. Need to try and get my head together as I'm on cd 15 and getting pain and EWCM so need to get to the BDing! Just not sure how much more of this whole TTC thing I can take...
Girly I'm so happy you're scan went well, hoping that you're relaxing and enjoying things a bit more now you've seen that precious little heartbeat 
:flower:


----------



## Girly922

Thanks hun! Definitely trying to relax a bit more now. 

I know how hard it is. I thought we'd covered all bases after the m/c and then AF showed. However, it was that cycle that we got our bfp. It's difficult but you'll get there. It does get better. Massive :hugs:


----------



## anchor08

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all  I've been struggling a bit. Getting first AF after the miscarriage has hit me hard and I've been feeling very low. To top it off another of my SIL has announced she is pregnant, due 6 weeks after my little one was supposed to come. Happy for her obviously but it hurts - she's caught on her third cycle of trying. Need to try and get my head together as I'm on cd 15 and getting pain and EWCM so need to get to the BDing! Just not sure how much more of this whole TTC thing I can take...

I'm sorry, it does hurt so much to miss that first cycle, and other people's announcements are very difficult (I should have been first!). I'm glad to hear that you're ovulating, and it sounds like your body is getting back on track quickly, so that's great. Hang in there, we're hoping for you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## SamiB

Girly, that's great news about baby  
Pinhams, I am doing ovulation tests, but still nothing. I'm not sure if I've got crap tests or if my body is just not ovulating. I'm trying not to worry about it too much. 

Hope all you lot are well  x x


----------



## pinhams

Sami B - i remember when i was ttc my dd and i did ovulation tests every day (just from ebay) i had just came of cerezette so wanted to know if i had ovukated. I never once got a positive but my period never came and i was really concerned but i thought id take a test and it was a bfp! so maybe u r ovulating? just the stupid sticks fault! lol.

Little up date from me, last week i seemed to have ewcm. Me and oh dtd alot, every other day atleast. 

Ive been craming a little the last couple of days but today i seem to have cm tinged with a bit of brownishblood? whats that all about? 

I couldnt tell u when or if ive ovulated but its been just over 3 wks since i lost baby now x


----------



## SamiB

That sounds positive! Ooh fingers crossed for you! These tests were also from eBay lol.


----------



## pinhams

SamiB said:


> That sounds positive! Ooh fingers crossed for you! These tests were also from eBay lol.

Ive got my fingers crossed so hard for all of us on this thread. 

lol well maybe dont get too disheartened if it doesnt show ur ovulating. :thumbup 

Is it terrible to wish away weeks? this 2ww is pure torture. I really dont feel any dif tho so im just waiting for the witch x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!
I'm in 2WW now too pinhams, going to hate every minute of it! When are you testing?
Just popped in to wish everyone a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## DebbieDobs

fashionqueen said:


> Also - I wonder if perhaps because for me it was a missed miscarriage, it will take a while. I only found out that the baby had died at 8 weeks and 4 days, when I went for the 12 week scan. Id had no bleeding, was still being sick etc. I only had some tiny spotting 2 days later whilst I was waiting for the ERPC which was scheduled for 4 days after. And I think that could have been purely because my mind then knew, my body started to realise. But that was all I ever had.

I had a silent miscarriage. I went for a early scan as I had spotted the tiniest bit. When back the week later and they confirmed the miscarriage. I have been bleeding since 13th March and am still bleeding now but its not been very heavy so I am waiting to pass baby. The scan showed a lot of bleeding around the sack so it shouldn't take long. My baby didn't even make it to 6 weeks and I should now be 11 weeks. I was told I can start trying again as soon as bleeding stops but I am still to go back for a scan to confirm everything is gone. 

:dust: to everyone TTC and F'd for a happy and healthy 9 months to all the expecting mums. 

xx


----------



## pinhams

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all!
> I'm in 2WW now too pinhams, going to hate every minute of it! When are you testing?
> Just popped in to wish everyone a lovely weekend :flower:

Hi baby1wanted.

23rd of march is 4 wks after miscarriage but think I ovulated later so I might do a cheeky test on the 23rd but if in painfully honest I don't think this will b my month. Just think i won't be lucky enough to get bfp b4 I've had a cycle with af.

When are u testing? X


----------



## Lovebug04

Hi Everyone,

Do you mind if I join your thread? 

I MC on 02/20/13 and have mixed emotions about trying again. One side of me wants to be pregnant so very badly and the other side of me feels guilty like Im trying to replace the baby I lost. I was almost 12 weeks but I had a feeling something was wrong. I lost my grandfather a week before I found out I MC and had started spotting (dark brown) and not very much, so I called the doctor and was told all should be fine as long as it wasnt bright red. In my mind, I knew something was wrong but my heart made me think  it could be stress? It could be my body dealing with the loss of my grandfather? I had an appointment that following week for a routine 12 week checkup and I found out that we had lost the baby at 7 weeks 3 daysThat day was the worst day of my life. 

Ive read all of your post and its nice to know that Im not alone! Thank gosh for this website.

With all that being said, we did start trying about two weeks after my MC (I just needed to get the deed over with because in my head I associated that with the MC). I had a feeling the next day I might be ovulating, which from what Ive read is unlikely so I bought an ovulation kit. The kit showed positive but from what I have read/researched that could be leftover HCG in my body. I tested the next few days and the results were all negative so I do believe my cycle is back to normal but who knows at this point.. So, now its the waiting game and my mind is playing all kinds of mean tricks on me.. Are any of you guys dealing with the same amount of emotions? Any similar stories?


----------



## Girly922

Welcome lovebug. I'm so sorry for your loss. And the loss of your grandfather. 

It's normal to feel guilty, you just have to remind yourself that you're not replacing the baby you lost. It takes time to grieve and DTD can help the grieving process as it brings back the intimacy in your relationship. I know trying again so soon really helped both me and OH to grieve our loss. I do feel sad at what we've lost but I'm trying to focus on the positives and try and enjoy this pregnancy. 

We're all here if you need to talk, and there's a lot of great support on this thread. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Lovebug04

Girly922 said:


> Welcome lovebug. I'm so sorry for your loss. And the loss of your grandfather.
> 
> It's normal to feel guilty, you just have to remind yourself that you're not replacing the baby you lost. It takes time to grieve and DTD can help the grieving process as it brings back the intimacy in your relationship. I know trying again so soon really helped both me and OH to grieve our loss. I do feel sad at what we've lost but I'm trying to focus on the positives and try and enjoy this pregnancy.
> 
> We're all here if you need to talk, and there's a lot of great support on this thread. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!! :hugs:


Thanks Girly922 and congratulations as well!!! How are you feeling?

I feel like Im in such a funk and a deep dark one at times. My entire family is mourning the loss of my grandfather so no one is happy right now and everyone is in tears Although I miss my grandfather tremendously, I feel as though I havent even begun to mourn his loss. The day before my grandfathers service we found out that we had lost the baby and my mom decided to tell my entire family that I had MC (we hadnt told anyone yet because I had such a fear of mc. My sister-in-law and close friend both had miscarried) and then asked that no one talk about it. So, the day of my grandfathers service it was like a BIG FAT ELEPHANT in the room and everyone knew but no one would acknowledge it. Im not sure at this point if them acknowledging it would have been better but I was going through so many mixed emotions and it would have been nice for someone to say, hey, Im sorry or even just a pat on the back.something. 

Its difficult for me to talk to anyone about the baby because I feel bad. I know that my family is devastated over the loss of my grandfather so I dont bring up the baby because I dont want them to be even sadder. However, at the same time its almost as if the baby never existed to them because I dont bring it up and they dont bring it up..Like I said, an array of emotions right now.
And then on a lighter note, if my husband and I did catch my O, we could be celebrating again in another week or so.


----------



## Girly922

Thank you. :) I feel more positive this time around. But still terrified. We had an early scan at 7+3 that showed a healthy little heartbeat and measuring right on time. I'll be happier after our 12 week scan. 

I completely understand how you're feeling with regards to no one acknowledging your loss. We live about an hour away from my parents and 2 1/2 from OH parents so, even though we hadn't told them about the pregnancy, we told them about the m/c over the phone. It happened a week before Christmas so we wanted them to understand that we may not be in the festive spirit. Neither of my parents have acknowledged that I was even pregnant since that phone call. We still haven't yet told them that we're expecting again. So when we went round I felt like there was an unspoken mist. That they knew, but no one wanted to say anything at all. 

Both you and hubby still need to time to get through this. It does get easier. I hope you're celebrating soon!


----------



## phoebebubbles

Hello all:flower:
I MC on the 2nd of this month 7weeks+1, and started TTC 7 days later, after a scan and bleeding had stopped.

I'm feeling pretty much back to normal, the week after MC i had a massive breakout of spots all over, my boobs deflated big time and just feel that my hormones have plunged back to pre-pregnancy ways, you know what i mean?
have been DTD (lol, i'm getting to know all these acronyms) every 2-3 days.

I would love to get pregnant again straight away, but also have some people in the family telling us to wait? Mainly older people it must be said. Anyone else had this experience?

Px


----------



## Lovebug04

phoebebubbles said:


> Hello all:flower:
> I MC on the 2nd of this month 7weeks+1, and started TTC 7 days later, after a scan and bleeding had stopped.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty much back to normal, the week after MC i had a massive breakout of spots all over, my boobs deflated big time and just feel that my hormones have plunged back to pre-pregnancy ways, you know what i mean?
> have been DTD (lol, i'm getting to know all these acronyms) every 2-3 days.
> 
> I would love to get pregnant again straight away, but also have some people in the family telling us to wait? Mainly older people it must be said. Anyone else had this experience?
> 
> Px

Hi Phoebebubbles,

I'm so sorry for you loss....

Yes, I totally understand how you feel. My mom asked if we were trying again and I told her that we weren't preventing and she seemed rather shocked and bothered by my response. My doctor said it the best You want to be pregnant, like yesterday Just try not to worry or stress about what other people think. 

Plus it wasnt by choice that any of us MC so trying to get pregnant again IS by choice so it gives us a little amount of control back when weve lost so much of it.


----------



## Lovebug04

Girly922 said:


> Thank you. :) I feel more positive this time around. But still terrified. We had an early scan at 7+3 that showed a healthy little heartbeat and measuring right on time. I'll be happier after our 12 week scan.
> 
> I completely understand how you're feeling with regards to no one acknowledging your loss. We live about an hour away from my parents and 2 1/2 from OH parents so, even though we hadn't told them about the pregnancy, we told them about the m/c over the phone. It happened a week before Christmas so we wanted them to understand that we may not be in the festive spirit. Neither of my parents have acknowledged that I was even pregnant since that phone call. We still haven't yet told them that we're expecting again. So when we went round I felt like there was an unspoken mist. That they knew, but no one wanted to say anything at all.
> 
> Both you and hubby still need to time to get through this. It does get easier. I hope you're celebrating soon!

It's alarming how everyone deals or doesn't deal with a person miscarring.

Well I'm glad that your scan went well and your baby bean is doing wonderful!! Yay!!

I will keep you updated, should know something this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hi all!

So sorry for everyone's losses. :( I also found that so many people are so uncomfortable about miscarriages. They just don't know what to say. I've told quite a few people though and although some were weird I actually found out some other people had gone through the same thing that I didn't know about. My friends have been really awesome and supportive and I'm glad I shared it with them. 

Baby dust to everyone!!! :)


----------



## anchor08

Hi Phoebe and Lovebug, I am so sorry for your losses but you are very welcome here. Miscarriage is so devastating, and part of the pain is the fact that you wanted to be pregnant and have a baby, so it's COMPLETELY normal and natural that you want that back again as quickly as possible (and according to my doctor it's totally fine to try right away, your body might take a while to get back to normal, but if it recovers quickly then it's ready to go). 

The other part of the pain is the particular child you lost who will never be replaced. That part became more clear to me a few weeks after my loss, and I am especially aware of it now that I am blessed to be pregnant again. This is a new baby, and I am so excited for that, but still missing the one I lost. Some people don't understand that and think that as soon as you get pregnant you'll be fine (not true! still a grieving process). Hang in there, this is a very supportive group!


----------



## smarties75

I find comfort in reading all your posts. Sorry to all who have lost their baby bean.

I had a natural miscarriage yesterday and is so devastated. Have been TTC for 3 years. It helps me see that I am not alone. I know its too soon for me to think about TTC again but I am determined to get pregnant again as soon as possible. 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## anchor08

I'm so sorry Smarties, big hugs to you and welcome.


----------



## pinhams

Sorry to hear about all the ladies who have also suffered loses. 

This forum, especially this thread has helped me millions!! 

x


----------



## smarties75

Thanks Anchor08. X


----------



## Lovebug04

Hi Smarties, 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find a little comfort in the next few days with this forum and website.

Please know that we are all here.... Thinking of you....


----------



## smarties75

Thanks Lovebug04. This forum has helped me alot. Xx


----------



## SShylady

Had a miscarriage 8/20/12. TTC again.

What do you think? Am I?

Symptoms & BBT

CD1-5 /AF (Feb 27th)
CD7-9 /no cm (cd 9-temp was 97.7
CD10 /creamy cm & (Temp-97.5) :sex:
CD11 /creamy cm 97.5
CD12 /creamy cm 97.7
CD13 /creamy cm 97.3
CD14 /creamy cm 97.7 :sex:
CD15 /creamy cm 97.3
CD16 /creamy cm 97.6 :sex:
CD17 /creamy cm 97.4
CD18 /creamy cm 97.4

CD19 /dry and tight cervix 97.5..:sex:.. Queasy right after BD when I stood up. Decreased appetite. Headache. Extremely full feeling and bloating this evening like I drank way too much water, but I barely ate this day or drank liquids. Very Gassy. Pain on right side of abdomen.Nausea all day (gagging only/never vomited).

CD20 /creamy cm 97.5 still bloated/full feeling. Tingly nipples. No appetite. Gassy. Tired. Acne on my belly over belly button(that's a 1st!).

CD21 / creamy cm 97.7 Woke up to my daughter cooking breakfast as usaual and all I could smell was the smell of a hospital. Best way to describe it. Heightened sense of smell. Low abdominal pulling. Queasy right after BD when I stood up. Decreased appetite. Headache.Very Gassy. Nausea this morning (gagging only/never vomited).

CD22 / did not check cm/ felt like EWCM tho. Temp spike of 98.4!!! :happydance::sex:A little nauseous (gagging only/no vomit)

All temps were taken at the same time everyday. I am currently taking Fertibella. Waiting til March 30th to :test:. Pray for me as it is not easy to wait with so many symptoms. :dust::hug:


----------



## DebbieDobs

Looks good Sshylady!!! x


----------



## pinhams

Sounds promising ssshlady!! fingers crossed.

Can I tell you ladies my situation? 

I miscarried on 23/2/13 as you all know and i got the clear scan and neg test within 2 weeks of that.

Im not sure when i ovulater or indeed if i ovulated but i used to have regular 28 day cycles b4 miscarriage.

This last few days ive been getting low down cramps bit like a dull ache and there was a bit of cm with bit of brownish blood in on sunday but no blood since then but yesterday i noticed i had loads of creamy discharge. Been getting headaches too.

Oh and this morning i woke up with runny nose and literally have sneezed none stop . . . . haha this could just be a cold tho! 

What do u think? am i in with a chance or shud i expect the witch to pay me a visit? xxx


----------



## Lovebug04

pinhams said:


> Sounds promising ssshlady!! fingers crossed.
> 
> Can I tell you ladies my situation?
> 
> I miscarried on 23/2/13 as you all know and i got the clear scan and neg test within 2 weeks of that.
> 
> Im not sure when i ovulater or indeed if i ovulated but i used to have regular 28 day cycles b4 miscarriage.
> 
> This last few days ive been getting low down cramps bit like a dull ache and there was a bit of cm with bit of brownish blood in on sunday but no blood since then but yesterday i noticed i had loads of creamy discharge. Been getting headaches too.
> 
> Oh and this morning i woke up with runny nose and literally have sneezed none stop . . . . haha this could just be a cold tho!
> 
> What do u think? am i in with a chance or shud i expect the witch to pay me a visit? xxx

Hi Pinhams,

I was told we lost the our baby on 02/20/13 and had the actual MC on 02/22/13. About a week ago, I had most of your symptoms (lower back pain, headaches, super emotional etc.) I did check to see if I was ovulating using a kit and it came back positive that day and negative the next few days, so it could be possible your ovulating or have just ovulated?!?!

I hoping to test tomorrow because I used a website to predict your next period based off of your ovulation date. The website stated that I should have my next period on 03/27/13 and although I will be testing super early, Im hoping for some good news.

With all of the said, our MC dates are pretty close so maybe your ovulating and your doing it towards the end of your cycle? Im still rather new to all of this but wanted to reach out and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## SShylady

DebbieDobs said:


> Looks good Sshylady!!! x

Thanx for the feedback. I'm gonna test around March 30th:happydance: :hugs::coffee:


----------



## SShylady

pinhams said:


> Sounds promising ssshlady!! fingers crossed.
> 
> Can I tell you ladies my situation?
> 
> I miscarried on 23/2/13 as you all know and i got the clear scan and neg test within 2 weeks of that.
> 
> Im not sure when i ovulater or indeed if i ovulated but i used to have regular 28 day cycles b4 miscarriage.
> 
> This last few days ive been getting low down cramps bit like a dull ache and there was a bit of cm with bit of brownish blood in on sunday but no blood since then but yesterday i noticed i had loads of creamy discharge. Been getting headaches too.
> 
> Oh and this morning i woke up with runny nose and literally have sneezed none stop . . . . haha this could just be a cold tho!
> 
> What do u think? am i in with a chance or shud i expect the witch to pay me a visit? xxx


Thanx for your feedback. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I had a really weird cycle after my mc. Doc told me to wait for one regular cycle before trying again. After my miscarriage I had spotting here and there. We just decided to try again this month. My mc was 8/2012. Witch may be visiting you :witch:


----------



## pinhams

Lovebug04 said:


> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising ssshlady!! fingers crossed.
> 
> Can I tell you ladies my situation?
> 
> I miscarried on 23/2/13 as you all know and i got the clear scan and neg test within 2 weeks of that.
> 
> Im not sure when i ovulater or indeed if i ovulated but i used to have regular 28 day cycles b4 miscarriage.
> 
> This last few days ive been getting low down cramps bit like a dull ache and there was a bit of cm with bit of brownish blood in on sunday but no blood since then but yesterday i noticed i had loads of creamy discharge. Been getting headaches too.
> 
> Oh and this morning i woke up with runny nose and literally have sneezed none stop . . . . haha this could just be a cold tho!
> 
> What do u think? am i in with a chance or shud i expect the witch to pay me a visit? xxx
> 
> Hi Pinhams,
> 
> I was told we lost the our baby on 02/20/13 and had the actual MC on 02/22/13. About a week ago, I had most of your symptoms (lower back pain, headaches, super emotional etc.) I did check to see if I was ovulating using a kit and it came back positive that day and negative the next few days, so it could be possible your ovulating or have just ovulated?!?!
> 
> I hoping to test tomorrow because I used a website to predict your next period based off of your ovulation date. The website stated that I should have my next period on 03/27/13 and although I will be testing super early, Im hoping for some good news.
> 
> With all of the said, our MC dates are pretty close so maybe your ovulating and your doing it towards the end of your cycle? Im still rather new to all of this but wanted to reach out and let you know my thoughts.Click to expand...

Hi Lovebug04

We are pretty close date wise arent we? 

Can i ask what day you ovulated on?

I got told i had miscarried on 21st feb and past baby on 23rd feb.

Fingers crossed u get the news u want and get ur sticky bfp!!

I appreciate u letting me know your situation too. thanks xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi All- New to the forum but finding it very comforting!
I M/C March 9th at 6 weeks 4 days pregnant (first pregnancy).. We were NTNP for about 6 months then finally starting using opks and got pg first try. 
SO many emotions right now and all I want/can think a bout is being pregnant again. 
As I go through the posts I noticed no one is talking about any of the "risks" about getting pg right away again. My doctor told me to wait 3 months to TTC again and Ive heard all this stuff about "time for your uterine lining to rebuild" and your hormone levels to adjust. It scares me to think that trying again will cause another MC. But at the same time- I feel good physically? My MC wasn't traumatic ...and I feel generally ready? And looking at a lot of posts- it seems many of you got pg right away and are fairly far along with no problems
I MC naturally ... bled for about 8 days.. HcG is dropping appropriately 2,000 3dp mc to 803 in 48 hrs (last blood test tomorrow). Did anyone else have the fear of trying to soon will cause another MC? I want to do the right thing but the waiting seems like torture!!


My DH is also type 1 diabetic- which I just read an article about how there is a potential for more DNA damage (and more Miscarriage) ..I asked me doctor about this and she said it wasn't a factor. ...ugh..distress...


----------



## Girly922

I think some Dr's still stick to the wait 3 months but recent research has shown that after one previous mc it doesn't increase your risk of a second. Your risk increases if you've had 2 or more though. My GP recommended we wait 1 month for dating purposes but that there was no reason we couldn't start trying right away. I had a natural mc too. The EPU said exactly the same.

It can be different advice if you've had a d&c incase your lining isn't thick enough straight away. The Miscarriage Association website has been a big help for me just finding out what is current guidelines. 

I feel a lot different this pregnancy, a lot more positive. I still worry but so far we've had a scan and I've heard the heartbeat so so far so good. Just proof so far that it doesn't increase your risks of any further problems.


----------



## anchor08

I imagine a lot of doctors stick to the old 3-month rule because they don't really know what the risks are (if there are any) and REALLY don't want you to miscarry again really soon so try to put off that possibility. But I don't think the risk is any higher, especially if you miscarried naturally. When I had a follow-up ultrasound to make sure everything had passed, my lining was thicker than usual, and my first period was much heavier than usual (we tried but didn't hit it the first time), so that tells me that there was nothing wrong with my uterine lining as far as ttc. 

The main thing my doctor said was that my body would decide -- if it was hormonally out of whack, it wouldn't achieve pregnancy in the first place. If it recovered quickly and got pregnant again (which is what happened), then it's saying that everything is fine. I've even heard that the elevated progesterone levels post-m/c can make you more likely to sustain a pregnancy, but that's certainly not a guarantee.


----------



## Charose

HI, I had a 5 week MC on the 23rd Feb and had my bloods done on 25th and the Dr said they were back down already. I did OPK starting on day 10 from start of bleeding and OV'd on day 17 - which was really painful, more than normal. I am now 11 days PO and desperate to know what is going on. Have been doing HPT since 8days PO but nothing yet although I could swear i I tilted it the right way this morning and squinted there was a shadow lol. But if you can get some OPK's -cheap as chips of the internet they are worth getting and we BD every other day from day 10. Will keep you posted, but don't think you can't OV straight after. Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all - Horrid waiting


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thank you for the uplifting outlook! 

The way I look at it is... nature wouldn't have you be "more fertile" after a miscarriage for no reason at all:) I think doctors just tell you a general recommendation without looking at your specific situation. I'm not going to use OPK strips this month as I've read they can be unreliable after a MC since your hormones are all over the place but I'm not going to prevent pregnancy either. At least it'll give that slight chance to look forward to to get through these couples of weeks (especially since my normal cycles average 35 days). After that it is full steam ahead.

Thanks!


----------



## anchor08

Exactly. Some women aren't more fertile right away, and it can take a while, but it's definitely not something to worry about in terms of elevated risks from everything I've heard and read. I would agree about not using OPKs or temping, your body might fluctuate more day-to-day and leave you very confused and frustrated, better to take a relaxed NTNP approach (i.e. BD every other day or so).


----------



## SShylady

I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3 too! So I will need to wait to :test:AF not due til April 3rd which is one of daughter's birthday...LOL :dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Crazywaiter

That's awesome sshylady! Good luck! April 3rd is one of my daughter's bday too. :)


----------



## anchor08

SShylady said:


> I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3 too! So I will need to wait to :test:AF not due til April 3rd which is one of daughter's birthday...LOL :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

That's great, your chart couldn't be clearer! :)


----------



## SShylady

Crazywaiter said:


> That's awesome sshylady! Good luck! April 3rd is one of my daughter's bday too. :)

Really? That's awesome!!! I sure can't wait. Patience is a virtue, but it's hard when you wanna know...:nope: Then you test early and your like, :dohh: why did I do that and I know its too early for a reading on an hpt.. Keep me updated on your results :hugs:


----------



## SShylady

anchor08 said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3 too! So I will need to wait to :test:AF not due til April 3rd which is one of daughter's birthday...LOL :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> That's great, your chart couldn't be clearer! :)Click to expand...

Thanx so much!! I feel symtoms already! I am hopeful due to timing. From what I have read, :sex: two days before ovulation is suppose to be better than :sex: on the day before or the day of ovulation. Just so happens we :sex:two days before ovulation. I really beleive I am pregnant tho. AF is not due until April 3rd and these symptoms do not feel like AF symptoms. Cramps are duller and I feel full, bloated, and gassy in a different way than when AF is on the way. :happydance::dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Hope everyone's ok? Welcome to the new ladies, am so sorry for your losses :hugs: and hope you all get your rainbows before AF arrives :flower:
I'm now somewhere between 3-7 dpo and will start testing next Sat


----------



## smarties75

SShylady said:


> I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3 too! So I will need to wait to :test:AF not due til April 3rd which is one of daughter's birthday...LOL :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Whoop! Whoop! Fingers crossed for you Sshylady.


----------



## smarties75

Good luck baby1wanted.


----------



## KerryGold

:wave:

I was given the all clear on Thursday, 2 weeks after natural MC following MMC. 

I still had a :bfp: on a Superdrug test yesterday FMU but OPKs are negative (and today more than yesterday) so just hoping they will go positive eventually.

My libido is on the rise, which is a good sign and had a bit of EWCM today.

:dust: to us all!

xXx


----------



## DebbieDobs

I am hoping for the all clear when I go for my scan on tues as I passed baby today after bleeding for 11 days and still bleeding. When did you stop bleeding? xx


----------



## KerryGold

I stopped bleeding probably 10 days after passing the baby but I had only really been spotting before the intense 4 hours of agony and gushing that led to that. After that it was just like a period with a longer taper-off period.

I hope it's over for you soon. It was 2 weeks before I got the all clear.

xXx


----------



## smarties75

So sorry for your loss Debbiedobs. I bled for 2 days after passing the baby naturally like I am having my period. So from start to finish I bled for 5 days. 

Xx


----------



## DebbieDobs

I've bled lightly the whole time except for three times, twice with contractions on the 20th and 21st with lots of clots. Then yesterday morning with no pain, but I passed the baby. Bleeding is like a period but its starting to get heavy again. A bit fed up now with seeing red every time I go to the loo. Very frustrating. 

Hope everyone is okay, and staying positive.

xx


----------



## SShylady

smarties75 said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3 too! So I will need to wait to :test:AF not due til April 3rd which is one of daughter's birthday...LOL :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Whoop! Whoop! Fingers crossed for you Sshylady.Click to expand...

Thanx lady!!! Well....I am still in the race!! I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 2013myyear

Hi ladies can I just say firstly I'm so sorry for your losses and I really hope you get your BFPs soon  
I'm wondering if I could join? I'd really like to make some buddies to chat to xxx


----------



## DebbieDobs

2013myyear said:


> Hi ladies can I just say firstly I'm so sorry for your losses and I really hope you get your BFPs soon
> I'm wondering if I could join? I'd really like to make some buddies to chat to xxx

Welcome!! xx


----------



## DebbieDobs

SShylady said:


> smarties75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> I got my ovulation line on FF BBT Chart!! I O'd on CD21. Timed :sex: good! :happydance: Maybe I will get a :bfp: I am only on DPO3 too! So I will need to wait to :test:AF not due til April 3rd which is one of daughter's birthday...LOL :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Whoop! Whoop! Fingers crossed for you Sshylady.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx lady!!! Well....I am still in the race!! I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

FX'd for you!! xx


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you DebbieDobs xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

2013myyear said:


> Hi ladies can I just say firstly I'm so sorry for your losses and I really hope you get your BFPs soon
> I'm wondering if I could join? I'd really like to make some buddies to chat to xxx

Welcome and so sorry for all your losses. Hoping you get your rainbow baby very very soon. Have you had any testing to help figure out why you've miscarried? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2013myyear

baby1wanted it's hard to explain but the short answer would be no :-( I've written it all on my journal feel free to take a look lol xxx
Sorry for your loss to xxxx hugs xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Just read your journal hun, sounds horrible. Change doctors immediately - he should have referred you after your 3rd miscarriage regardless of the PCOS or anything else that may affect your chances of pregnancy. Think you've already mentioned it but when you go and see the doctor take in a list with you of all the questions you want to ask. Take a pen in too then before you leave the room cross out each question to make sure you've had the chance to ask every one. Sounds a bit full on but it works, especially when you feel vulnerable and you're nervous. 
There may be something very simple causing your mcs that can be fixed and save you going through this pain over and over. And you are NOT to blame 
Sending big hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you for replying xx I can't stop writing questions I want answers to now I've got a mind set I need this done xxxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Good for you, 1 mc has been heartbreak enough for me! Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## smarties75

Welcome 2013myyear x


----------



## oyinkan

Welcome 2013myyear


----------



## SShylady

smarties75 said:


> So sorry for your loss Debbiedobs. I bled for 2 days after passing the baby naturally like I am having my period. So from start to finish I bled for 5 days.
> 
> Xx

Welcome!!! Hope you get your BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi ladies :hi: I hope you dont mind me joining in? I have read this thread from the start and would like to say i'm so sorry for all of your losses, traumatic experiences and long emotional journeys. Also congrats to the ladies who got their :bfp: wishing you a h&h 9 months.

A little about me: conceived feb and miscarried 5+4 wks. I think i may have O yesterday and me and dh dtd. Might do tonight but will see how i feel. Just want to be pregnant so bad again as it had already taken us 19months ttc. It would be lovely to chat with you ladies who understand the feeling of loss and longing. Good luck to you all and :dust:


----------



## 2013myyear

Welcome laustiredttc firstly can I say I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: it's hearbreaking to know how many women MC xx :-( 
If you don't mind me asking do you chart? And medication to help? E.c.t. Xxx


----------



## Lovebug04

pinhams said:


> Lovebug04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising ssshlady!! fingers crossed.
> 
> Can I tell you ladies my situation?
> 
> I miscarried on 23/2/13 as you all know and i got the clear scan and neg test within 2 weeks of that.
> 
> Im not sure when i ovulater or indeed if i ovulated but i used to have regular 28 day cycles b4 miscarriage.
> 
> This last few days ive been getting low down cramps bit like a dull ache and there was a bit of cm with bit of brownish blood in on sunday but no blood since then but yesterday i noticed i had loads of creamy discharge. Been getting headaches too.
> 
> Oh and this morning i woke up with runny nose and literally have sneezed none stop . . . . haha this could just be a cold tho!
> 
> What do u think? am i in with a chance or shud i expect the witch to pay me a visit? xxx
> 
> Hi Pinhams,
> 
> I was told we lost the our baby on 02/20/13 and had the actual MC on 02/22/13. About a week ago, I had most of your symptoms (lower back pain, headaches, super emotional etc.) I did check to see if I was ovulating using a kit and it came back positive that day and negative the next few days, so it could be possible your ovulating or have just ovulated?!?!
> 
> I hoping to test tomorrow because I used a website to predict your next period based off of your ovulation date. The website stated that I should have my next period on 03/27/13 and although I will be testing super early, Im hoping for some good news.
> 
> With all of the said, our MC dates are pretty close so maybe your ovulating and your doing it towards the end of your cycle? Im still rather new to all of this but wanted to reach out and let you know my thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lovebug04
> 
> We are pretty close date wise arent we?
> 
> Can i ask what day you ovulated on?
> 
> I got told i had miscarried on 21st feb and past baby on 23rd feb.
> 
> Fingers crossed u get the news u want and get ur sticky bfp!!
> 
> I appreciate u letting me know your situation too. thanks xxClick to expand...



Yes, our MC are very close in dates. According to the OPK sticks I ovulated on 03/13/2013. 

I thought I got my AF on Saturday because I has some light spotting when I used the restroom but havent had any since, so I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. Of course my mind is instantly thinking that the light spotting could possibly be implantation spotting but I took a test on Sunday and it was negative. From the calculations that I was able to do based off of my ovulation, I should be starting by this Wednesday so now I just have to wait and see. Obviously, the calculations could be wrong and maybe I tested too early, but who knows at this point!

Has anyone else had the same type of symptoms???


----------



## pinhams

Lovebug04 said:


> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebug04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinhams said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising ssshlady!! fingers crossed.
> 
> Can I tell you ladies my situation?
> 
> I miscarried on 23/2/13 as you all know and i got the clear scan and neg test within 2 weeks of that.
> 
> Im not sure when i ovulater or indeed if i ovulated but i used to have regular 28 day cycles b4 miscarriage.
> 
> This last few days ive been getting low down cramps bit like a dull ache and there was a bit of cm with bit of brownish blood in on sunday but no blood since then but yesterday i noticed i had loads of creamy discharge. Been getting headaches too.
> 
> Oh and this morning i woke up with runny nose and literally have sneezed none stop . . . . haha this could just be a cold tho!
> 
> What do u think? am i in with a chance or shud i expect the witch to pay me a visit? xxx
> 
> Hi Pinhams,
> 
> I was told we lost the our baby on 02/20/13 and had the actual MC on 02/22/13. About a week ago, I had most of your symptoms (lower back pain, headaches, super emotional etc.) I did check to see if I was ovulating using a kit and it came back positive that day and negative the next few days, so it could be possible your ovulating or have just ovulated?!?!
> 
> I hoping to test tomorrow because I used a website to predict your next period based off of your ovulation date. The website stated that I should have my next period on 03/27/13 and although I will be testing super early, Im hoping for some good news.
> 
> With all of the said, our MC dates are pretty close so maybe your ovulating and your doing it towards the end of your cycle? Im still rather new to all of this but wanted to reach out and let you know my thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lovebug04
> 
> We are pretty close date wise arent we?
> 
> Can i ask what day you ovulated on?
> 
> I got told i had miscarried on 21st feb and past baby on 23rd feb.
> 
> Fingers crossed u get the news u want and get ur sticky bfp!!
> 
> I appreciate u letting me know your situation too. thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our MC are very close in dates. According to the OPK sticks I ovulated on 03/13/2013.
> 
> I thought I got my AF on Saturday because I has some light spotting when I used the restroom but havent had any since, so I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. Of course my mind is instantly thinking that the light spotting could possibly be implantation spotting but I took a test on Sunday and it was negative. From the calculations that I was able to do based off of my ovulation, I should be starting by this Wednesday so now I just have to wait and see. Obviously, the calculations could be wrong and maybe I tested too early, but who knows at this point!
> 
> Has anyone else had the same type of symptoms???Click to expand...

I think ive ovukated on 19/3/13. So will be testing around about 4/4/13.

Maybe u did test too early? keep us posted x


----------



## Lovebug04

I'm out, AF came this morning. Sad day.

Good luck to all of you ladies!!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey 2013, cheers huni, i did everything for quite a while so charted, used opk, pre-seed, cbfm, ate pineapple core, took robuttisun, prenatal, omega 3, maca, timed intercourse, acupuncture, fertility books................ you name it i tried it. The month i got my bfp i just took my prenatal and relaxed and did nothing else. Go figure right? 

So i'm reluctant to start obessing again as i think it just stressed me out too much. Now i am just bding around fertile time, taking prenatals and doing acupuncture as it relaxes me. One thing i will say though is i did have a lap/dye in oct and i think that helped clear the way for things. Just hope that things happen quickly this time around as i dont think i could go through that again. 

A silver lining we have though is we are due to be refferred for ivf in aug if dont get bfp by then.

If you dont mind me asking what do you do hun to help get your bfp?


----------



## 2013myyear

I've tried so manny things I think we'd be here all year lol! 
Last BFP though I didn't do anything just like you xxx


----------



## pinhams

:dust::dust::dust:


Lovebug04 said:


> I'm out, AF came this morning. Sad day.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies!!!!!



ah :hugs: lovebug! im so sorry but atleast you know your body is getting back to normal and it hasn taken months.

You can start trying properly now. I know thats of no real comfort tho.

I dont think il b far behind u tho, ive been cramping on and off today so i think the witch is coming for me too.

lots of :dust::dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## laustiredttc

i have not been in here long but lovebug i'm sorry the witch got you. At least if you got your bfp this month the dr could date you. gl for this cycle.

2013, its strange isnt it. My mum always says that life tends to happen when your making other plans. Guess she is right?


----------



## swatipunshi

hi all would love to join you all have been reading the thread from starting .....had a chemical pregnancy on 20 march still bleeding ...:cry:..........but waiting for it to stop to try again........was really heart broken but its really nice to see that so many of you got pregnant again right after a mc ...so keeping my hopes up...:hugs:


----------



## oyinkan

Welcome to the thread swatipunshi and love your spirit for been positive...........All the best and GL


----------



## KerryGold

I got :bfn: today so all my HCG is cleared.

I expect to ov next week.

xXx


----------



## SShylady

Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance: 

Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

(Had a miscarriage on 12/2008 and another on 8/2012) Prayerful while having faith..:cloud9:


----------



## Girly922

SShylady said:


> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> (Had a miscarriage on 12/2008 and another on 8/2012) Prayerful while having faith..:cloud9:


Massive congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months hun!!


----------



## DebbieDobs

SShylady said:


> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> (Had a miscarriage on 12/2008 and another on 8/2012) Prayerful while having faith..:cloud9:

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## oyinkan

Congrat sshylady


----------



## SShylady

Thanx so much everyone!! Hope this is a sticker!!


----------



## KerryGold

:wohoo:

xXx


----------



## smarties75

Congratulations SShylady! So good to hear a fabulous news. Xxx


----------



## tlk71411

Hello everyone. I hope y'all don't mind me joining :) I miscarried baby #2 on the 19th at 6+2. I passed the baby on Sunday and stopped bleeding yesterday. My husband is here until Wednesday so my plan is to DTD as much as possible until he leaves..... best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Welcome tlk and so sorry for your loss. :(

Congrats, sshylady!!


----------



## fashionqueen

Hi everyone I haven't been on here for a while. On cd2 now, start of my 3rd new cycle after the mc one.

After the mc I ovulated day 27 which wasn't bad considering I had a d&c, the first proper cycle I ovulated day 18 which was great, the last cycle was anovulatory!! So annoying. So starting a new cycle now & just praying its going to be a successful one. Ovulating for a start would help!

I am just desperate to get pregnant before the due date comes around.


----------



## tlk71411

My hpt is still showing positive from my mc :( how sad to hope for a bfn


----------



## george83

SShylady said:


> Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance:
> 
> Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> (Had a miscarriage on 12/2008 and another on 8/2012) Prayerful while having faith..:cloud9:

Congratulations!!!! Fingers crossed its a h&h 9 months x x x


----------



## DebbieDobs

I am going to test again next week to see if I get my negative. I know what you mean about waiting for a negative, but soon you'll get the positive you want. 

Keep positive tlk71411

xx


----------



## fashionqueen

It's awful isn't it. I'd love to see a positive now but when I was at that stage seeing a positive when you know you're not pregnant is heart breaking.


----------



## tlk71411

I got creamy cm!!!! Wow that sounds super weird to be excited for that lol


----------



## DebbieDobs

I got a negative on a test today. How often do I do O tests? I still got a faint positive on O test but a complete negative on the Pregnancy test. Feel like I can move forward now, started my diet today as well. I have started to use FF again now too. xx


----------



## tlk71411

DebbieDobs said:


> I got a negative on a test today. How often do I do O tests? I still got a faint positive on O test but a complete negative on the Pregnancy test. Feel like I can move forward now, started my diet today as well. I have started to use FF again now too. xx

I believe you are supposed to use OPK's the week you believe you are ovulating. What do you mean by faint positive? O tests have to be the same color as the control line or darker.... so was it almost the same color?
What is FF?? 
FX for you!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Can I join you here? I want to know more about TTC before first Af after loss.

A little history on me. I have three awesome kids. My youngest turned 4 in December. We started TTC when she was about 18 months old. It took almost two years to get a bfp. That pregnancy ended at almost 11 weeks last may and was a blighted ovum. I got another bfp at the end of July. I carried that baby for nearly 17 weeks. A routine visit last october revealed the baby had died about a week before. Five months later and I got another bfp. At 6 weeks three days I started to bleed and a scan showed another blighted ovum and imminent miscarriage. I passed the sack yesterday. My due date for my second loss and the one that had an actual baby is on wednesday. I am so heartbroken, but hoping still to have another healthy baby.

People (not necessarily healthcare professionals) keep telling me I am losing these babies because I haven't waited long enough. What do you know about waiting vs TTC now?

I was tested for blood clotting disorders and thyroid problems but everything came back normal.


----------



## DebbieDobs

Well the O test wouldn't be classed as a positive lol. 

And I have no idea when I will be as normally its the week after AF and AF normally only lasts 5 days were as MC has lasted 19 days! Plus all my cycles have always been irregular as well. 

Welcome Awesome!!

I have been told to TTC after first period. But I have only lost the one baby. 

Keep positive hun, xx


----------



## smarties75

Im CD18 today and a smiley face appeared in my clearblue digital ovulation test. The only problem is that my husband works away so cant dtd :-(. What a shame! I was hoping for a bfn before af after mc. We dtd last night. But I guess it wont be enough. So disappointed. Did any of you have a bfn in the past who only dtd a day before positive opk?

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## luv my babies

hi im new in this group here as i im trying again after i had a miscarriage i started to bleed on the 28th feb baby came out on the 2nd of march stopped bleeding on the 9th of march and started trying again day after i stopped bleeding im hoping i dont get my af and fall pregnant but im doubtful as i always have problems falling pregnant


----------



## KerryGold

The day before a smiley is actually a great day for :sex:

Good luck and :dust: to all!

I got an almost +ve OPK last night and have ov-type pain so hoping to get a +ve today!

xXx


----------



## smarties75

Thanks KerryGold. Hope we get our bfp this month. I can feel Ov type pain last night so Im keeping everything crossed that the swimmers survived and caught the egg . 

Hope you get your +opk today and keep BD'ing ;-).

Welcome luv my babies :)

xx


----------



## DebbieDobs

I have been taking O tests since tuesday as got a negative pregnancy test on monday. I am only BD every few days as OH has a low count and we have to 'save' the :spermy: Any advice when I would O? I bled for a total of 19 days. xx


----------



## smarties75

Its hard to tell. How long was your cycle normally?

I just based mine on my regular cycle. I would normally have +opk on CD14 or 15. So I started using my opk on CD12. I counted CD1 on the first day I had spotting. I passed naturally on CD3. I bled for 5 days in total with my miscarriage and I got my +opk on CD18.


----------



## KerryGold

Yesterday was the nearest I've got to a +ve OPK and that was almost 4 weeks since the MC 

My normal cycle is 31 days.

xXx


----------



## tlk71411

I finally got a BFN on HPT last night!!! 2weeks2days post m/c. I'm hoping we dtd enough while hubby was here to get a real BFP =) fx! When is everyone testing?


----------



## KerryGold

I got snot CM today, which was a preggo sign for me with my :angel:

:witch: is due 18th.

I will test at 10DPO if I have started having dizzy spells or feeling a firm spot I had with both my previous pregnancies, otherwise will wait for AF.

How's everyone else doing?

xXx


----------



## DebbieDobs

smarties75 said:


> Its hard to tell. How long was your cycle normally?
> 
> I just based mine on my regular cycle. I would normally have +opk on CD14 or 15. So I started using my opk on CD12. I counted CD1 on the first day I had spotting. I passed naturally on CD3. I bled for 5 days in total with my miscarriage and I got my +opk on CD18.

I'm irregular :wacko: Shortest is 15 days from AF to AF and longest is 32 days!! So I have no idea!! :nope:

Guess I'll just stop taking the opks and wait... oh well... =( 

xx


----------



## tlk71411

So when I first got pregnant in February literally a week after my fertile week I started feeling hungry all of the time and like I couldn't get full. I'm starting to get that again! I'm trying to tell myself it's all in my head.


----------



## tlk71411

luv my babies said:


> hi im new in this group here as i im trying again after i had a miscarriage i started to bleed on the 28th feb baby came out on the 2nd of march stopped bleeding on the 9th of march and started trying again day after i stopped bleeding im hoping i dont get my af and fall pregnant but im doubtful as i always have problems falling pregnant

But you're more fertile after mc so maybe it'll be quicker :)


----------



## barbikins

Girly922 said:


> Welcome. And I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Ive been told that now my hcg levels are back to normal I should ovulate fairly soon. As there's no way of temping reliably after a m/c we'll just BD lots this cycle until AF shows her ugly face. And if it doesn't happen this cycle, we're getting plenty of exercise in the process. :haha:

I'm sorry for your loss & congrats on falling pregnant again. I'm going to assume you fell pregnant right after your MC? And how far along were you when you had your MC? I found out at 4 weeks my pregnancy wasn't viable & days later started bleeding & still waiting for that to stop. It seems like a week after the end of my cycle, my bleeding is already slowing down. I'm back on Monday for Beta, make sure my number drops to 0. And I want to take this opportunity to try & get pregnant again.


----------



## Girly922

Thank you :) 

I fell after my first AF. That first AF was difficult but we got through together. Then I got my bfp. I was 6+3 at my m/c. I bled for about 5 days, I passed the baby complete in the sac which I think helped the bleeding stop fairly quickly. It took about 2 weeks for my hcg to reach 0 again but my levels weren't very high right before my m/c. At 6w it was 1100. The day after my m/c it was 283. So dropped pretty quick. 

Sending you lots of :dust: I really hope you get your rainbow soon :)


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Girly! And thank's for sharing. My HCG level only got as high as 44 & already dropped to 37 this past Thursday. I'll be going for Beta again on Monday. I hope I get to 0 fast! I want to start right away. And I hope to fall pregnant. FX


----------



## pinhams

Hi ladies 

My af came last thurs (4/4/13) i was so gutted that i couldnt even come and post to let you all know.

I think i know what happened tho, we dtd deed so much after my miscarriage and after i thought i ovulated we kinda didnt do it so much. I did get loads of EWCM but i thought it was a good sign of pregnancy and at that point i wasnt sure how to pin point ovultion. Boy, i do now! lol. So we didnt dtd close enough to the time i had the EWcm.

Im feeling good now, kinda it will happen when it happens. Im trying again this cycle but were moving house in a few weeks time so my mind is occupied with that. 

Congrats to every1 who got their bfp xxx


----------



## barbikins

My beta rose from 37 to 79 so it's bad news. I'm going in for an ultrasound tmr to see if I didn't expell everything & to see if it could be ectopic. :( I'm so gutted. 
I'm scared. I don't know what to think but the worst.


----------



## tlk71411

pinhams said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My af came last thurs (4/4/13) i was so gutted that i couldnt even come and post to let you all know.
> 
> I think i know what happened tho, we dtd deed so much after my miscarriage and after i thought i ovulated we kinda didnt do it so much. I did get loads of EWCM but i thought it was a good sign of pregnancy and at that point i wasnt sure how to pin point ovultion. Boy, i do now! lol. So we didnt dtd close enough to the time i had the EWcm.
> 
> Im feeling good now, kinda it will happen when it happens. Im trying again this cycle but were moving house in a few weeks time so my mind is occupied with that.
> 
> Congrats to every1 who got their bfp xxx

So sorry the :witch: got you hon. I've been telling myself the same thing. It will happen when it happens. :hugs:



barbikins said:


> My beta rose from 37 to 79 so it's bad news. I'm going in for an ultrasound tmr to see if I didn't expell everything & to see if it could be ectopic. :( I'm so gutted.
> I'm scared. I don't know what to think but the worst.

Oh no!:hugs: Dont think the worst hon. I'm praying for you.:flower:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks - I will let you ladies know what happens tomorrow. 
But I am hoping it's not the worst.


----------



## KerryGold

Sorry for sad/worrying times.

I am now 7DPO and I do not feel remotely pregnant. I have had symptoms by this point with both my previous pregnancies so unless something changes pronto, I'll be expecting AF in a week or so.Hoping this thread brings some more :bfp:s though!

xXx


----------



## tlk71411

barbikins said:


> Thanks - I will let you ladies know what happens tomorrow.
> But I am hoping it's not the worst.

How are you doing hon? did you get any information?



KerryGold said:


> Sorry for sad/worrying times.
> 
> I am now 7DPO and I do not feel remotely pregnant. I have had symptoms by this point with both my previous pregnancies so unless something changes pronto, I'll be expecting AF in a week or so.Hoping this thread brings some more :bfp:s though!
> 
> xXx

Hey you are NOT out until :witch:shows up!! But I know what you mean about getting your hopes up.


----------



## christiek

hi ladies I had a miscarriage on 21/03/2013 and im currently 4dpo I haven't waited to conceive I just wanted to conceive I hope all you ladies r ok I just need someone to stop me poas! cos I know its way too early yet I want this baby more than anything it took 2 years after my last miscarriage to get my bfp hope its not the same this time round.


----------



## tlk71411

christiek said:


> hi ladies I had a miscarriage on 21/03/2013 and im currently 4dpo I haven't waited to conceive I just wanted to conceive I hope all you ladies r ok I just need someone to stop me poas! cos I know its way too early yet I want this baby more than anything it took 2 years after my last miscarriage to get my bfp hope its not the same this time round.

Hi! Sorry for your loss:hugs: Are your tests already negative from the MC?


----------



## barbikins

Hey sorry for the late response. They didnt see anythign on my ultrasounds so I'm still being monitored for my beta. hopefully my body will take care of it on its own. that's the plan currently. so far, Beta dropped from 79 to 32 on Wednesday. I'm sitting by the phone currently waiting for today's test results. FX


----------



## tlk71411

barbikins said:


> Hey sorry for the late response. They didnt see anythign on my ultrasounds so I'm still being monitored for my beta. hopefully my body will take care of it on its own. that's the plan currently. so far, Beta dropped from 79 to 32 on Wednesday. I'm sitting by the phone currently waiting for today's test results. FX

Keeping you in my prayers love :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun! How are you?


----------



## tlk71411

Convinced I'm out haha blaming symptoms on post mc.


----------



## mumofone25

hi ladies can i join in??? i mc 24th march, been testing neg on hpts since the?4th. we had originally planned to wait one month, but that has happened, no idea when i/if ive od yet.. good luck ladies xxx


----------



## barbikins

I hpe you're still in! Still early!!!

My beta is down to 8.8 today! So I'm told not to come in anymore for bloods. I'll be seeing my RE on the 26th for a follow up. I'll have to start testing w/OPK next week some time. See if I'll Ovulate or not.


----------



## tlk71411

mumofone25 said:


> hi ladies can i join in??? i mc 24th march, been testing neg on hpts since the?4th. we had originally planned to wait one month, but that has happened, no idea when i/if ive od yet.. good luck ladies xxx

I have the same dilemma. No clue if I even od.


----------



## christiek

my levels went down a week after mc and then I ovulated a week later so im now waiting i should be due af nxt wed or thur hoping it doesn't show its ugly face i started using opks from when i stopped bleeding.


----------



## barbikins

I hope I will Ovulate in a week or so too. So tricky b/c it's taken about 9-10 days for hcg levels to drop. I'm on CD11 technically since my MC. I would normally Ovulate in about 5 days or so. I will keep up w OPK & see what happens. It was near positive last night but I am pretty certain that's still just my hormones.


----------



## christiek

you may find u may ovulate a week later than usual i usually ovulate on cd11 (b4 miscarriage) but this month i ovulated on cd15


----------



## tlk71411

I posted my pics on countdowntopregnancy #118647 my name on there is praying for babies. You really can't see it on the pic :cry: thinking it was a bad box or in my head.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies!~
I guess we'll see what happens this month. I've got OPK's lined up to be used.
I had some EWCM yesterday (not much but some) so I'm hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## tlk71411

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies!~
> I guess we'll see what happens this month. I've got OPK's lined up to be used.
> I had some EWCM yesterday (not much but some) so I'm hoping that's a good sign!

Hope thats a good sign for you hon!


----------



## smarties75

The witch got me today. That's me out. Appt with the consultant on monday. I dont know what for lol.

Fingers crossedand good luck everybody. Xx


----------



## tlk71411

smarties75 said:


> The witch got me today. That's me out. Appt with the consultant on monday. I dont know what for lol.
> 
> Fingers crossedand good luck everybody. Xx

sorry love. I hope your appointment helps.


----------



## pinhams

Hi ladies

Update from me . . . .I got my BFP!!! thanks everyone on this thread, bn a massive help to me!

Just really hope i have a sticky bean xx


----------



## Nina83

That's so exciting! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!
Can you share your story? When you had the mc, when you O? (hope that isn't prying too much!)
<3


----------



## pinhams

Nina83 said:


> That's so exciting! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!
> Can you share your story? When you had the mc, when you O? (hope that isn't prying too much!)
> <3

Yeah no problem

I went for my 12week scan on 21st feb 2013, my dates told me i was 13wks 4 days. I got scanned and baby had no heartbeat. I was told we lost baby at 10wks and it was a missed miscarriage. 
We were told to go home and wait for the bleed. 
I actually passed the baby complete with sac on the 23rd feb. I wont go into details of the actual miscarriage as im sure you will all know its a pretty horrible thing but if you read through this thread its all there. 
I started ttc as soon as the bleeding stopped. 
I think i ovulated that month as got alot of ewcm but i was so convinced i was pregnant again and that was a good sign that i didnt dtd then.
My first af arrived 5wks after the miscarriage. I was gutted that i didnt fall. 
This cycle all ive done was assumed my cycle was gonna be back to normal 28 day one and the week i would ovulate on we dtd the everyday for 6 days, in those 6 days i noticed the ewcm for about 3 of them.
I dont chart temps or anything like that. 

Im thinking i am 10 dpo now and got bfp this morning, i tested yesterday and was bfn. 

At about 5/6 days after i had the ewcm i noticed my cm was light yellow colour. Ive also had a few headaches but the last couple of days ive had no symptons and i was sure i wasnt pregnant but apparently i am!!! yay!!!

Still very early days but hope my story helps give you hope in that dreaded 
2ww!! 

Sorry for the long rant lol. 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## barbikins

Congrats Hun! What a journey. I'm so sorry you had to go through so much :(
I wish you all the best. And a baby in your arms in 9 months. 

I've been experiencing yellow CM too after O. It's unusual.
Colour threw me off. I wonder if its from having miscarried?!


----------



## pinhams

barbikins said:


> Congrats Hun! What a journey. I'm so sorry you had to go through so much :(
> I wish you all the best. And a baby in your arms in 9 months.
> 
> I've been experiencing yellow CM too after O. It's unusual.
> Colour threw me off. I wonder if its from having miscarried?!

Im not sure it is a miscarriage thing, i googled it and lots of people mention a light yellow cm before getting a bfp. Maybe it a surge of hormones i dunno. lol 

All cm has gone now and its pretty dry down there (tmi) xxx


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats pinhams!! H&H 9 months to you!!

I'm still suffering with increased cm. TMI I haven't had a day without wearing a panty liner for weeks now. And it's always an off-white colour.


----------



## Emily2630

I had a mmc at 9 weeks 7 weeks ago. Couldn't be patient enough to wait a cycle like my dr recommended and started trying first cycle. Ovulated day 31 (10 days later than usual), and got my BFP 4days ago, only to be followed by bleeding today, which I'm sure will end as a chemical pregnancy. It was nice the last 4 days thinking I could put this behind me and move forward but apparently not :(. I am just so angry, ever more now with this second loss. I would have been 16 weeks now and probably starting to feel the baby move. I just want my baby back :(


----------



## Nina83

Emily2630,
I'm so sorry hun. I should have been 12 weeks tomorrow and be going to a scan, I can't get tomorrow out of my mind.
We're trying first cycle to. I think I may still have some HCG left though, I hope I ovulate.


----------



## oyinkan

Hello ladies, been a while I posted here....Glad to announce to that I got my bFP on 1st of may


----------



## Nina83

Congratulations!


----------



## barbikins

Congrats!! All the best :)

As for yellow CM. I have a lot of it this month. But I'm testing bfn today at 12dpo so I have no expectations. I don't have any AF symptoms yet however. But I should be seeing a faint positive by today. 

I would have been 9 weeks now & so many things have crossedy mind in terms of milestones. It sux. Hang in there - one day we Gould have that bundle of joy, right?


----------



## xlittlenickyx

Emily2630 said:


> I had a mmc at 9 weeks 7 weeks ago. Couldn't be patient enough to wait a cycle like my dr recommended and started trying first cycle. Ovulated day 31 (10 days later than usual), and got my BFP 4days ago, only to be followed by bleeding today, which I'm sure will end as a chemical pregnancy. It was nice the last 4 days thinking I could put this behind me and move forward but apparently not :(. I am just so angry, ever more now with this second loss. I would have been 16 weeks now and probably starting to feel the baby move. I just want my baby back :(

I went through the exact same thing a mmc at my 12 week scan baby had died 3 weeks prior erpc the next day then a chemical pregnancy straight after i didnt wait either when the bleeding after the chemical stopped i ovulated on time and would like to say i am sitting here 25 weeks pregnant with my beautiful baby girl though i will never forget that first baby who would have been due last week...there is always hope i reckon u will get ur bfp this cycle


----------



## Renaendel

Back in the saddle. I was one of the early posters to this thread with my MC+ectopic surgery in Feb. Hope to get a little bean by sept.


----------



## Girly922

Good to see you back into it renaendel! I really hope you get your sticky bean x


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hi Renaendel! And Girly! 

I had another loss right after the first, but the second time at 12 weeks. :( Thinking about trying again soon too...maybe fall. Good luck to you!

And Girly...how are you feeling?!


----------



## Girly922

Oh crazy, I'm so sorry to hear that. How're you doing now? Hope you're okay :hugs: 

I'm doing really well at the moment thank you. Just about to go into 3rd tri, I just can't believe how quick it's all going. It's scary. Lol.


----------



## Crazywaiter

Glad you're feeling well! 3rd tri already! Time is flying. Did you find out what you're having?

I'm doing much better now, thanks. The second one really got me much more than the first. The first I felt like I could write off as a fluke but with back to back and the second one being so much later, it makes me a little scared to trust my body. Mentally though I feel soooo much better, and finally getting that itch to ttc back. :)


----------



## Girly922

It really is! No, we've stayed team yellow. Most people think we're having a little boy but we'll just wait and see. 

Glad you're getting back to it. I can completely understand. I think if I had gone through what you have, I would have to take time off TTC too. I can't imagine how you must've been feeling. And like you say, especially a loss so much later than the first. I hope, when you feel ready and start trying again, that it'll happen for you and be perfect :)


----------



## Crazywaiter

Thank you. You're so sweet. :) 

I think it's so fun that you're waiting to find out! I found out with both of mine...I have NO will power, but love the idea of not knowing.


----------



## oyinkan

hi ladies,been a while i chat you up........


----------



## Girly922

I have very little will power too but really wanted to be able to do this. I love all the neutral baby things and can't wait for that surprise of being told whether we have a son or a daughter. Luckily OH wasn't even slightly tempted to find out so that made it easier not to give in. Lol. 

How are you doing oyinkan?


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies can I join you please? I've been reading this thread since my miscarriage. I found out at my 12 week scan baby had stopped growing at 8+6, had a medical miscarriage last Friday two days later. A week after that I seem to be having my first blood free day (fingers crossed!) and will do an hpt tomorrow to see how it's going. As soon as I get a negative ill be opking, cbfm ing and BDing like crazy! I'm so determined to get my bfp before AF. 

I'm drinking gallons of raspberry leaf, nettle and green teas, taking vits, omegas, EPO and baby aspirin, oh is on vits and maca and i'm on a proper detox ready for a healthy pregnancy! 

I'm getting a lot of help from reading the miscarriage and ttc after loss forums but shocked at how many women have more than one mc in a row, I thought they were usually freak occurrences??

I have a dd, she took 3 months to conceive, the last pregnancy was 5 or 6 so praying I am super fertile after the miscarriage, although if we get a bfn this time my body obviously wasn't ready but at least we'll have tried!

Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and girly992, we stayed team yellow and I'm so glad! It was such a boost to get my little girl after labour xx


----------



## Girly922

Welcome munchkin. I'm so sorry for your loss. You sound very positive at trying again, and I really wish you the best. We tried again as soon as I'd stopped bleeding. That month wasn't successful. Getting that first AF after m/c was devastating but I guess it was my body's way of letting me know it wasn't quite ready. The following month we got our bfp and we've had no problems. It just made this time completely terrifying. 

As for recurrent m/c's. it did worry me. Everyone I know who has had a loss, has had more than one. But not necessarily one after the other. My friend had one years ago before she had her little girl, and then another more recently. So it doesn't mean your next pregnancy won't go smoothly. 

I was amazed at how many women suffer m/c's because its just something that's not spoken about. I was pretty open with people after mine and couldn't believe how many friends/work colleagues who had all been through the same. My MIL has had 5 losses out of 9 pregnancies so its more common than we really realise. And I think a lot of that is down to it being a taboo subject. 

Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks. Yes I have told loads of people since my mc that didn't know i was even pregnant! I've spoken to loads of my friends who I knew had had miscarriages but I only really want to hear happy ending stories like yours, my SIL had 7 miscarriages between her 2 children and I just don't want to know! Sounds harsh but it's not the ending I'm looking for right now x


----------



## Girly922

I pretty much had to be fairly open with it at work as I was signed off for 2 weeks over Xmas (which I was supposed to work) and somehow it'd managed to get around anyway so most people already knew. Luckily, we're a team full of women and everyone was sympathetic. 

I can understand that. You don't need to know the negative stories. If you look at the statistics, one m/c doesn't affect your next pregnancy in any way. Some people just suffer bad luck.


----------



## Munchkin30

I know. It's do horrid for people but right now I can't think about that. I need to assume it was a one off freak occurrence and it won't happen again. I have one dd, my body didn't reject this baby, it just wasn't right. 

Well yesterday I didn't bleed all day, just had a smear when I wiped so I'm calling it a non bleeding day. And my hpt this morning took a while to come up and is def fainter than the last one so I'm definitely on my way! So just want another bfp ASAP :( 
How's everyone else doing?

Xx


----------



## fashionqueen

I haven't posted on here for ages as I was quite fed up with ttc, but I can report 7 months after my d&c, I got my bfp a couple of days ago!

Girly I am really pleased to hear things are going well for you.

I'm pretty scared! But very happy.


----------



## Munchkin30

fashionqueen said:


> I haven't posted on here for ages as I was quite fed up with ttc, but I can report 7 months after my d&c, I got my bfp a couple of days ago!
> 
> Girly I am really pleased to hear things are going well for you.
> 
> I'm pretty scared! But very happy.

Congratulations!! That's great news. And everything happens when it should sadly but this is your time! I think I'd be terrified too. Do you think you'll get early scans or are you still low risk? X


----------



## Girly922

fashionqueen said:


> I haven't posted on here for ages as I was quite fed up with ttc, but I can report 7 months after my d&c, I got my bfp a couple of days ago!
> 
> Girly I am really pleased to hear things are going well for you.
> 
> I'm pretty scared! But very happy.


Oh I'm so so happy for you! You deserve it hun! I paid for a private early scan when I was 7+3 and it did help to reassure me somewhat, but I was still terrified up to and past my 12 week scan. 

Thanks :)


----------



## Crazywaiter

That's great news! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies hope you're all well. I'm v annoyed today because 12 days after my miscarriage I'm still getting v positive hpts and I thought I was getting negative opks in the afternoon but I think it's just cos I'm drinking sooo much water! My fertility monitor has also been asking for test sticks and I've been avoiding it cos I know how confused it'll be but this morning I just thought 'bugger it, you can have your stick!' and of course it came out peak cos there's sooo much hcg in my system!! I also thought I'd stopped bleeding but it was just a sick joke, it keeps coming back :(

So today's question, has anyone ever, or heard of anyone, who oved before a negative hpt?? Because if not I'll just ignore all the opks etc til I've got a negative on an hpt. I'm just sooo scared of missing that first egg!!


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hmmm...could you get a dr to test your blood and again 48 hrs later to see what's going on?


----------



## Munchkin30

Well things are looking up! My temp this morning dropped below my usual cover line for the first time and my hpt bfp was really faint! Not a faint that you have to squint in the right light to see but definitely much fainter than the others! I think we might be on our way!


----------

